# L'écume des moments.



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

[...]


----------



## Grug2 (20 Mars 2006)

​  C'est lundi
Gérer tout le travail en retard que je pensais pouvoir finaliser pendant le week end, organiser ma semaine, les 3 prochaines semaines, refaire un café, et surtout m'y mettre.
Là maintenant, je m'apprête à m'y mettre


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2006)

inquiétude pour ma fille...
l'école si près et en même temps si loin...
je voudrais pouvoir rester avec elle, la protéger et signifier à son instit : "pas touche !! on arrête le harcèlement moral !"...
je veux qu'il soit 16h15 et la récupérer, pouvoir la choyer....:love: 
une sorte "d'étouffement" me vient par moment, envahit ma poitrine plus fort....mais aucun mal ne lui sera fait; je me sens prêt à soulever des montagnes jusqu'à la limite de l'épuisement......
ça m'obsède; je ne peux pas l'en faire sortir, cette impression de trop plein....

je tourne comme un fauve en cage.....








_...et je n'arrive pas à travailler...._


----------



## macarel (20 Mars 2006)

Voilà ce qui me préoccupe cette semaine (comme la semaine dernière d'ailleurs et la semaine prochaine aussi)


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Mars 2006)

Je n'arrive pas à me mettre au boulot, comme Tirhum, pareil. 
J'écoute et enregistre les archives en ligne des émissions de France Inter : "2000 ans d'histoire" et "Rendez-vous avec X".
Et je n'arrive pas à décrocher. Passionnant. En particulier les deux numéros de "rdv avec X" au sujet du S.A.C.
Promis, j'écoute encore 5  minutes et je file au boulot. 
Allez quoi, juste 5 minutes...


----------



## dool (20 Mars 2006)

Il est des écumes bien vaseuses...:mouais:...là je viens de rajouter un lien à ma signature, c'est pas vraiment mon genre d'habitude, mais là je suis énervée ! 
Mon monde me fais vraiment peur....:hosto: 


A chacun de voir.........



Edit : je ne viens pas d'atterir dans ce monde hein !  Mais là à force........


----------



## sofiping (20 Mars 2006)

Là , je me suis laissée aller sur ma petite pause de l'aprés midi ... je lisais mon livre de D.Westlake   et je me suis endormie dedans ... je dis bien dedans car je viens de me réveiller en sursaut avec la page 73 collée sur la joue .... 
je redescends à toute vitesse et que vois je par la fenêtre : un parachutiste en train de tirer sur une cigarette qui fait rire .... je me dis que tout est normal ...
je m'arrête 2 secondes pour vous en faire part ....
sur ce , je continue mon chemin pour atterir dans mon ateliers ou j'ai quelques papillons à modeler .... quelle vie de chien quand même  

Un beret rouge sur un treillis c'est bien un para ...non ??? bon je file , j'ai pris du retard avec mes lepidoptères ... oh l'autre hé comment s'la pète !!!


----------



## mado (20 Mars 2006)

Je me dis qu'il est temps de racheter l'Ecume des Jours. De le faire lire à ma fille. De lui parler de Boris Vian. 
De rire avec elle des souvenirs liés au temps où elle chantait à longueur de journée Le Déserteur, l'apprenant consciencieusement à son amie Emma, dont la mère venait de se remarier à un gendarme. Elles avaient 5/6 ans.


----------



## bens (20 Mars 2006)

_Là maintenant,_
je farfouille dans le sac en plastique argenté que je viens de rapporter du Salon du Livre... je re-re-re-regarde les petits trésors que j'ai acheté... :love:  :love:  !!! par contre, va falloir que, _là maintenant,_ je refrène ce genre d'achats parce que je vais finir par vivre dans la caverne d'Ali-Baba !!!

 

ps : @ Roberto -> est-ce qu'il faut obligatoirement mettre une image pour accompagner _cette écume des moments ?_  

et pis, merci   pour ce thread !! :love:


----------



## kanako (20 Mars 2006)

merci Roberto pour ce fil qui me donne envie de sourir...  
j'adore... :love: :love:
moi en ce moment toujours la même préoccupation, tourbillon de bordel dans ma tête... l'avenir ? et ça me ramène dans mon passé... les sentiments, tout n'est que question en ce moment... mais j'avance, déjà j'arrive à ne plus avoir envie de pleurer au moindre truc me ramenant à moi-même...
se poser trop de questions c'est mal !  :rateau: 
j'avance un peu, ai pris une aide extérieur aussi parceque là ça devenait n'importe quoi...
grrrrr le ménage commence seulement, c'est un bordel monstre dans lequel je me noie... alors ça prends du temps...:hein: :rateau: 
heureusement il y a des endroits comme celui-ci, pour poster des petits morceaux de soi, piocher un peu dans ceux des autres quand il y en a besoin...  
je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais se raconter un peu ici à des inconnu, ça fait du bien ! (j'ai l'impression que vous êtes tous des gens biens, gentils, et tout, ça doit être ça  ! peut-être à cause de la pomme sur vos ordis... )
 du fond du cur : Merci


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je me dis qu'il est temps de racheter l'Ecume des Jours. De le faire lire à ma fille. De lui parler de Boris Vian.
> De rire avec elle des souvenirs liés au temps où elle chantait à longueur de journée Le Déserteur, l'apprenant consciencieusement à son amie Emma, dont la mère venait de se remarier à un gendarme. Elles avaient 5/6 ans.




tu me diras quand il faudra que je lui offre une de mes nombreuses éditions de L'Immoraliste ou de L'Étranger...


----------



## mado (20 Mars 2006)

Oui 

Et pour les Marquis de Sade qui trainent chez son père, on va attendre un peu.


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2006)

ah... je réserve mes Calaferte et Gombrowicz donc...   

_merci, bonne idée, je vais replonger chez le lyonnais..._


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2006)

Là, tout à l'heure, j'ai mis le nez à mon balcon. Une pluie fine et légère, presque pas un bruit. Quelques fenêtres encore éclairées ici et là, un lundi soir. Un homme marche. A-t-il un but? S'est-il fait jeter de chez lui? Quelqu'un promène son chien, et change de trottoir à la vue de ce nocturne inconnu. J'aime écouter ce silence.

Je rentre, il fait frais. Mon lit orange m'attend.


----------



## Grug2 (21 Mars 2006)

4h54, le fichier zippé contenant la serie d'illus sur laquelle je viens de finir mes yeux est en route vers le repertoire ftp où le client pourra le recuperer tout à l'heure, à l'heure ou je dormirais.
itunes diffuse besame mucho par dave brubeck, et je retombe doucement en allumant une cigarette.
Aerer un peu avant d'aller dormir, j'ouvre la fenetre et les oiseaux gazouillent&#8230; c'est bô la technique.


----------



## Hippocampe (21 Mars 2006)

bof en ce moment... pas envie de bosser....
cette thèse qui avance pas, je me désespère... j'ai envie de tout balancer aux orties ! mais pour faire quoi ?  
arriver si loin et s'écrouler lorsque l'ascension de la grande montagne a déjà commencé...
une décision qui augurait peut-être des regrets... et seule l'expérience pourrait le dire... pas évident de choisir, surtout quand on a jamais vraiment eu à choisir... ou plutôt qu'il s'agissait de non-choix...
je ne suis que doutes ces derniers temps... c'est pas agréable comme sensation. Avoir le sentiment que les autres autour de vous avancent et que vous, vous stagnez... non c'est pas agréable...
il faut absolument que je change de décor... mais peut-être cela n'est qu'un leurre aussi finalement...

pfff... que la pelote est emmêlée !!! :hein: 
faut bien que je fasse quelque chose !! que je tire le fil d'un côté pour essayer de reprendre mes aiguilles et continuer à ticoter mon petit chandaille de vie... qui ne ressemble à rien je trouve ces derniers temps.  

... pas de résignation, mais une grande lassitude... tout ça n'est pas très porteur...

allez, courage... des jours peut-être meilleurs viendront... le jour où je saurai les faire venir à moi...


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2006)

mmmhh....:hein: 
je mange un café ?.....:mouais: 
ou je bois une assiette de pâtes ?!.... 
_....le café soluble et chauffé au micro-ondes serait plus rapide....._ 

de ma fenêtre, j'observe les ouvriers et tailleurs de pierre qui s'affairent à quelques dizaines de mètres du sol le long d'une des tours de l'abbatiale.....






_voyez la tour centrale ? c'est sur cette tour qu'ils s'affairent....c'est super haut !!  _
_la photo n'est pas de moi, mais c'est grosso-modo ce que je vois de chez moi...._


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Là, je reviens juste de vacances au ski - parmis les meilleures de ma vie.
"Hé, papa, regardes comme je vais vite !"

Retour au boulot, à la vie habituelle.

Salut les gens !


----------



## kanako (21 Mars 2006)

mhm

mhm encore bloqué le lycée... nous pauvres post-bac on a le droit d'aller en cours quand même (non mais !) mais en fait non... je suis juste passé ce matin et ai même pu utiliser mes droits civiques, z'avaient organisés un vote : pour ou contre le blocage du lycée, pour ou contre le CPE... pfffff moi j'en sais rien j'ai voté pour et contre, histoire de... mais en même temps... m'en fout... et vous aussi d'ailleurs... 
tout ça pour dire que je me sens libre aujourd'hui
4 jours que je vais pas en cours (pas ma faute    je les aime ces lycéens militant, euh juste un peu en fait...)
bon ça m'arrange bien
ai besoin de me poser
un peu de temps
profiter de la chaleur
moments de libertés, 
inscriptions aux écoles d'archi et autre renouvellement de carte d'identité volée...
je suis bien, c'est le printemps, fait pas vraiment beau mais les oiseaux chantent...:love: 
j'adore !:love: :love:


----------



## lumai (21 Mars 2006)

Pour l'heure pas encore d'écume pour le thé que je vais faire... Il sera brûlant et parfumera d'Earl Grey mon appartement. Un morceaux de chocolat pour l'accompagner surement.
Et quelques instants sans ouvrir ni aperçu, ni Mail, ni excell. Une pause quoi...




​


----------



## kanako (21 Mars 2006)

Là je traine sur le net...
je suis naze et j'ai pas bossé...

ici tout est silencieux
une superbe journée,
luminosité très belle, j'adore ce contrast par temps orageux, le ciel, d'un bleu si sombre, si profond, mais pourtant tellement lumineux (et j'arrive même pas à le décrire...)
toujours aussi chaud
première pluie du printemps... très douce,
l'odeur de la terre mouillée...
:love: :love: 


:sleep: mais je vais me coucher...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Levé trop tôt, pas encore trouvé où on réglait l'heure de la sonerie sur le réveil-enfant qui se déclenche quand il veut...
La tête là où on ne devrait jamais la mettre.

Au boulot, coco !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

depuis 6h du mat' je cherche , fouille le net, telephone aux 4 coins de l'administration
pour savoir , trouver une solution a cette p....ain de maison et a son compromis de vente:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

le notaire est introuvable , l'agent immo ne dis que des c.......


bonne petite nouvelle quand meme : 
notre proprio comprend la situation et on ne sera pas a la porte au 1er juin    



allez zuzzz , encore un café et puis encore un coup de fil au cadastre ....
pour me faire surement confirmer les dernieres mensonges de l'agent immo


----------



## Galatée (22 Mars 2006)

Là maintenant je traîne encore sur MacGé, comme hier, préférant découvrir les bribes de vie d'inconnus plutôt que de réviser l'accord des participes passés ou le théorème de Pythagore pour ce concours qui se fait attendre.
Grand découragement général, depuis mon retour de vacances au début du mois, peur de l'avenir, marre de travailler pour ce concours en me disant que peut-être, je me trompe d'orientation... Peur de me lasser de ce futur métier, tristesse en pensant à mes amies qui vont partir ailleurs.
Angoisse de ce temps qui passe trop vite, et qui se met à manquer pour les choses essentielles. Marre d'être cloîtrée chez moi depuis une semaine sans voir personne...

Une cigarette, et la voix de Lhasa qui me berce.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2006)

Là maintenant je suis officiellement un cas clinique sans avoir du m'acheter un pack club macgé


----------



## Grug2 (22 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant j'écoute Laurent Garnier en regardant un superbe livre sur *John Maeda*, discussion avec mon pote David, on vient de regarder le book d'un ami que je fréquente peu, mais un mec que j'adore...
> :love: :love:


:affraid: t'es pote avec Youri Gargarine ?
je croyais qu'il etait mort


----------



## Pierrou (22 Mars 2006)

Là maintenant, je poste tout en adressant une lettre par mail à d'autres classes prépas pour les appeler à rejoindre le mouvement de grève  que ma classe a lancé depuis vendredi...

avec une image donc.... chais pas trop quoi mettre alors vuala...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2006)

Là maintenant un petit café  Quelqu'un en veut un ?


----------



## kanako (22 Mars 2006)

oui la vie est belle ^^
:love: :love: 

gros coup de blues cet aprèm, j'ai compris pourquoi : j'étais en cours... enfin en cours...
lycée bloqué mais j'y suis allé quand même, mauvaise idée : pas de cours mais on s'est avancé dans nos boulots... le pire c'est que comme la prof était là on se sentait obligés de rester... 
conclusions  : demain je reste chez moi toute seule, je serais mieux que seule au milieu de gens qui ne m'interessent pas... (ouais parcequ'en plus j'ai pas d'potes dans cette classe...)

C'est sympa de bloquer le lycée, me permet de pas venir sans avoir mauvaise conscience...   :love: :rateau:


----------



## kanako (22 Mars 2006)

et là, la vie est encore plus belle parceque j'ai à nouveau wifi (depuis 6 mois que ça ne fonctionnait plus !!)  
Ah ! Monsieur du SAV de wanadoo que j'ai pas retenu votre nom, je vous aimeuh ! :love: :love: 
merci merci merci !  
pour moi à nouveau le plaisir de surfer dans mon lit  -_-
troooooooooop bien
lol
(excusez cette explosion de joie, mais comprenez moi : 6 mois sans airport, je commençais à haïr wanadou et leur livebox et leur service après vente qu'on attends des heures, pour causer avec un type qui s'y connait moins que vous en payant... !)

youhou ! c'est la fête !
(mais z'ai pô d'argent pour sortir ce soir... :rose: )


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> et là, la vie est encore plus belle parceque j'ai à nouveau wifi (depuis 6 mois que ça ne fonctionnait plus !!)
> Ah ! Monsieur du SAV de wanadoo que j'ai pas retenu votre nom, je vous aimeuh ! :love: :love:
> merci merci merci !
> pour moi à nouveau le plaisir de surfer dans mon lit  -_-
> ...



Je vois que Wanadoubs n'est pas plus dooé que les autres Wana ... dur dur :rateau:


----------



## kanako (22 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que Wanadoubs n'est pas plus dooé que les autres Wana ... dur dur :rateau:


 éh oui ! lol : wanadoubs ^^
sans vouloir flooder, j'ai appellé au moins 7 fois avant de tomber sur quelqu'un qui s'y connaissait !
enfin à part ça je vais quand même partager une image avec vous, paske le wifi c'est cool, mais j'ai envie de sortir ce soir !!!!!! et ya personne ! ils puent les gens ! tous ! 
na ! d'abbord !
(Téléphone, mon ami...)
voili une chtite Redunka, vu que j'ai changé d'avatar...
	
 l'est beau hein ? (voui c'est un mâle il a des cornes...) ça a des trop beaux yeux une Redunka d'abbord euh !
airport c'est super ! Yeah !


----------



## Jean-iMarc (22 Mars 2006)

Salut,

Content de voir que ce tradada est reparti   merci.

1 semaine pour commander un disque dur, je le trouve un peu long Mr AppleCare.
heureusement que j'ai un disque externe pour continuer à faire tourner le Mini.
c'est dans des cas comme ça que je me rends compte que je suis accro au net ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> éh oui ! lol : wanadoubs ^^
> sans vouloir flooder, j'ai appellé au moins 7 fois avant de tomber sur quelqu'un qui s'y connaissait !



C'est le principe, tourne ton téléphone sept fois dans ta facture avant de parler à quelqu'un qui s'y connais, c'est bon pour leurs finances


----------



## fredintosh (23 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Et pour que ces bribes dérisoires forment un tout et puissent se répondre et s'additionner, *merci de ne pas flooder.*
> _Passez votre chemin si cela ne vous intéresse pas : le Bar est plein de sujets, il suffit de trouver le thème.
> _


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2006)

je ne sais pas pourquoi je viens d'aller voir ma voiture ce matin...... :sleep: ....j'ai bien fait; la portière passager avant était ouverte (pas utilisé la voiture depuis 3 jours....) !! :mouais:  
tout est en ordre, la voiture n'a pas bougé et rien n'a disparu à l'intérieur.....:rose:   

p'tit café bien chaud devant l'écran, ma fille avec son biberon devant les télétubbies...:love: 
et le soleil qui inonde le salon......


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ma fille avec son biberon *devant les télétubbies*...:love:
> et le soleil qui inonde le salon......




:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Mais ... Que fait la D.A.S. ? Bourreau d'enfant !


----------



## lumai (23 Mars 2006)

Grand soleil malgré le ciel noir.
Il fait froid... monter le chauffage, faire un thé, pousser la porte...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

L'eau bouillonne dans son récipient de plastique blanc, ma tête aussi (quoi que sans le récipient), le sachet de thé attend sagement dans sa tasse, mes pensées ressemblent à de vieilles feuilles trop infusées, un peu oubliées dans un coin, gorgées de flotte.

Dehors, il fait beau.
Dedans, il fait chaud.

Je finalise un plan de test - on a estimé qu'il fallait une plus grande variété dans les cas de test.
Je rêve aux vacances....

Oh merde, qu'est-ce que je peux détester les plans de test !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ta combine, Pascal 77, a fonctionné sur deux des quatre couleurs mais je ne peux changer mon style au point de ne plus dessiner qu'en noir et bleu !
> _:mouais:



t'as raison, ça doit être cyan 

Insiste, si elle est bien bouchée, deux ou trois fois de suite avec une nuit à chaque fois devraient finir par en venir à bout. Au fait, t'es sur qu'il reste de l'encre, dans le jaune et le magenta ?

C'est pas une "six couleurs" ? Tu transiges avec la vulgarité, alors !


----------



## Pifou (23 Mars 2006)

Le temps est magnifique au travers de la fenêtre du bureau, ça donne envie d'aller marcher sur la plage non loin d'ici  Peut-être ce midi puisque ma femme et ma fille viennent manger avec moi:love: (la première garde la seconde pour cause de nième grève à la crèche  ) ... le printemps arriverait-il enfin ?


----------



## macarel (23 Mars 2006)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Le temps est magnifique au travers de la fenêtre du bureau, ça donne envie d'aller marcher sur la plage non loin d'ici  Peut-être ce midi puisque ma femme et ma fille viennent manger avec moi:love: (la première garde la seconde pour cause de nième grève à la crèche  ) ... le printemps arriverait-il enfin ?


Je me suis mis devant la fenêtre du bureau à rever aussi, pour marquer le coup, je vais rentrer chez moi pour travailler le jardin, les rapports et autres calculs Exel/Stats attendront demain


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je joue une caricature de modernité masculine idéale : côté salon au c&#339;ur des nouvelles technologies, je compare les prix et les cadences de mémoire additionnelle pour mon beau jouet de métal, et puis j'épluche des légumes côté cuisine, poireaux et carottes plongées dans une eau bouillonnante où je verse les lentilles vertes du Puy, et puis je suis un peu décorateur aussi, un brin artiste, plutôt âpre commercial, et tout.
> 
> Cependant, si j'étais l'homme idéal, je le saurais.
> Je pense que mon entourage m'aurait prévenu.
> ...



Ben, tu sais, l'homme idéal, c'est comme l'arlésienne, tout le monde en parle, mais personne ne l'a jamais vu. T'es déjà le Roberto Vendez idéal, c'est pas mal, nan ?  :love: 

EDIT : Pis tu sais que la vérité sort de la bouche des enfants, hein ? Ben demande à ton fils qui est le plus fort papa du monde tu verras !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

Là maintenant je pense que l'homme idéal, c'est l'Amok avec dix ans de moins.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je pense que l'homme idéal, c'est l'Amok avec dix ans de moins.


Là maintenant je pense que l'homme idéal, c'est l'Amok avec dix ans de moins. Et gay.

À vous.


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2006)

je viens d'avoir un pote au téléphone, on va peut-être se lancer dans un projet de bédé érotique :rose: :love: , des petites histoires courtes; lui au scénar, moi au dessin.....:love:


			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je pense que l'homme idéal, c'est l'Amok avec dix ans de moins.


_tu veux donc dire que l'Amoque de maintenant, c'est du "surfait" ?!....._


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _tu veux donc dire que l'Amoque de maintenant, c'est du "surfait" ?!....._


Il dit qu'il ne faut pas confondre amour et gériatrie. Rien d'autre. 

_C'était mon 5000e post. Ne me remerciez pas, c'est cadeau._


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je pense que l'homme idéal, c'est l'Amok avec dix ans de moins. Et gay.
> 
> À vous.



Là je pense que l'homme idéal, c'est Amok avec dix ans de moins et un bon 90c...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là je pense que l'homme idéal, c'est Amok avec dix ans de moins et un bon 90c...


Oh, Elle McPherson.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est un amortisseur, ça ?
> :mouais:
> :love:
> 
> ...



maintenant, Elle est jet setteuse. Elle promène son Body partout à la recherche de l'âme soeur.:love: M'a pas vu, tant pis :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est un amortisseur, ça ?
> :mouais:
> :love:
> 
> ...



Notes que point de vue "amortisseurs", elle semble tout ce qu'il y a de correctement pourvue !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Elle était quand même surnommée "The Body"... C'est pas pour rien je pense.


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2006)

...pour faire du shopping en centre ville !.....:mouais: 
un cortège de bagnoles et de cars de flics (déjà prêts et casqués !) viennent encore de passer en roulant à tombeau ouvert dans la rue pour rejoindre le centre ville.......:hein: :mouais: 
_le bruit de fond de la ville à tendance à fortement se teinter de sirènes hurlantes ces derniers jours..._

...je profite du soleil et du réchauffement de la température pour laisser les fenêtres ouvertes et commencer à jouer à la _"fée du logis"_.... 
l'impression de sortir d'une hibernation.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...pour faire du shopping en centre ville !.....:mouais:
> un cortège de bagnoles et de cars de flics (déjà prêts et casqués !) viennent encore de passer en roulant à tombeau ouvert dans la rue pour rejoindre le centre ville.......:hein: :mouais:
> _le bruit de fond de la ville à tendance à fortement se teinter de sirènes hurlantes ces derniers jours..._
> 
> ...



J'espère que le 17ème coté bd des maréchaux est calme, c'est là qu'est mon client de c't'aprem :mouais:


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Mars 2006)

hopeulà !!! :afraid: mais vous faites bien de m'y faire penser tiens !!! 
je dois aller à Panthéon-Sorbonne cet aprés-midi !!! et j'y vais en voiture !!! :afraid::afraid:
ça va être chaud... 

et m*rde !


----------



## imimi (24 Mars 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> hopeulà !!! :afraid: mais vous faites bien de m'y faire penser tiens !!!
> je dois aller à Panthéon-Sorbonne cet aprés-midi !!! et j'y vais en voiture !!! :afraid::afraid:
> *ça va être chaud...*
> 
> et m*rde !


 
Surtout pour ta voiture....




   



Courage !


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Surtout pour ta voiture....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci  
heu oui, c'est surtout à elle que je pensais...
 ... bon... je pense que je vais prendre l'option du parking souterrain...


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mars 2006)

Là maintenant, je sors d'une minute de profonde reflexion, face à un mug que j'ai, complétement anonyme, gris, moche...
Et je viens de me dire "tiens je vais écrire AN 2000 dessus"
...
Ca fera le "mug de l'an 2000", je vais trop pouvoir faire des super blagues à mes potes quand ils viendront boire le thé... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ca fera le "mug de l'an 2000", je vais trop pouvoir faire des super blagues à mes potes quand ils viendront boire le thé... :rateau:


Kilékon.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je sors d'une minute de profonde reflexion, face à un mug que j'ai, complétement anonyme, gris, moche...
> Et je viens de me dire "tiens je vais écrire AN 2000 dessus"
> ...
> Ca fera le "mug de l'an 2000", je vais trop pouvoir faire des super blagues à mes potes quand ils viendront boire le thé... :rateau:


Et m*rde, je viens de me faire griller par tout le monde au taf à cause de tes conneries...



Et oui, ça le fait trop d'éclater de rire dans ce sanctuaire de réflexion...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Mais pourquoi PonkHead ricanne-t-il bêtement derrière son écran semblent se demander tous ses collègues.

Le mug de l'an 2000..........


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ca fera le "mug de l'an 2000", je vais trop pouvoir faire des super blagues à mes potes quand ils viendront boire le thé... :rateau:


tu dois être épuisant en soirée, toi !....... :rateau: :rateau: 
:love:

bon, je vais aller acheter du whisky......
_le pote qui passe ce soir est une "gueule à fioul", vais avoir mal aux cheveux demain....._:mouais:
:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> tu dois être épuisant en soirée, toi !....... :rateau: :rateau:
> :love:



Pas plus qu'Alain Chabat jouant, un jour de déprime, avec Poppy et ses chips en string.


----------



## Pierrou (24 Mars 2006)

Rentré enfin à la maison ! quel bordel, Nantes !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Rentré enfin à la maison ! quel bordel, Nantes !


C'est bon les enfants, le moment de folie est passé : ce sujet retrouve tout son sens.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et depuis je maintiens un honnète 39,5°/40°, j'ai mal partout, et heureusement les mômes se gardent tous seuls !





			
				Moi tout-puissant a dit:
			
		

> Parmi les nombreux sujets de discussions, rares sont ceux qui dépassent le niveau de « Mais doù te vient donc ton surnom, Popaul ? » ou « Quelle était votre température anale ce matin ? »


On ne pourra pas dire que je n'avais pas prévenu...


----------



## reineman (25 Mars 2006)

Pitain! l'air libre a nouveau!...
Apres avoir purgé une peine de 1 mois en zonze pour m'etre foutu de la geule d'isabelle alonzo !...je ressors avec le postère en flamme et la rage contre la societé.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est vrai ça au fait : *d'où te vient donc ton surnom, DocEvil ??*
> 
> :mouais:


Tu imagines bien que je ne vais pas profiter de ta faiblesse passagère pour me montrer désagréable (encore plus veux-je dire). Je te souhaite donc un prompt rétablissement. Plus vite tu seras sur pied, plus vite je pourrai reprendre une activité normale.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2006)

Comme les impôts ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> "On a pas été des bons maris... Enfin moi j'ai une excuse : je suis à moitié gay.
> - On l'est tous."


Ah ben, on saisit bien l'écume du moment là...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> "On a pas été des bons maris... Enfin moi j'ai une excuse : je suis à moitié gay.
> - On l'est tous."



:affraid: Ouhlààà ! Dis donc, doit pas y avoir que ta température qui fait dans les 40°, ce que tu bois pour tuer les microbes aussi, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Cliquez aussi sur le lien en haut de page, _charabia V.2_
> 
> :love: :love:



Funny !


----------



## Nephou (25 Mars 2006)

_là maintenant
_même l'auteur et ardent défenseur de ce fil le laisse partir en quenouille :mouais: bon, on aura prévenu hein 

_non je ferme pas, je&#8230;_


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2006)

Et qu'est ce qu'il disait le bon vieux sonny ??

Hein ??

Du caca, c'est que du caca tout ça...


----------



## katelijn (25 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Cliquez aussi sur le lien en haut de page, _charabia V.2_
> 
> :love: :love:




:love: :love: :love: Ça ressemble vachement à un truc en France en ce moment   
Ceci dit: je cause pas l'Anglais:hein:


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _L'ardent défenseur de ce fil,_ là maintenant il vient de se réveiller.
> Je crois que je vais me faire un bol de Chocapic© et retourner me pioncer...
> 
> Je me suis demandé toutà l'heure si j'étais aux portes de la mort, mais c'était simplement un essorage long du lave-linge.
> ...



C'est tes étudiants qui vont avoir de la fièvre.   

p.s: Prompt rétablissement Roberto.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, vous allez comment, dites ??
> :love:


J'écume, j'écume...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mars 2006)

Là rien


----------



## Jean-iMarc (26 Mars 2006)

Je me suis fait une ampoule en tournant la manivelle de ma 5HP.  
Elle a poussé ses premiers teufs


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2006)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis fait une ampoule en tournant la manivelle de ma 5HP.
> Elle a poussé ses premiers teufs


Ah ouais ça fait un bail ça ! photos ? tu as beaucoups de points sur ton permis ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

Citroën... 1920 ? Dans les alentours ?
J'ai bossé sur une B2 de 1922 si je ne m'abuse, dans mon jeune temps  Cte plaisir à conduire ces dinosaures 
Bravo


----------



## Jean-iMarc (26 Mars 2006)

j'ai pas de photos récentes, maintenant, faut que je paufine la méca, puis ce sera le tour des tôles et autres armatures en bois ...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (26 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Citroën... 1920 ? Dans les alentours ?
> J'ai bossé sur une B2 de 1922 si je ne m'abuse, dans mon jeune temps  Cte plaisir à conduire ces dinosaures
> Bravo




1923 pour celle là

photos datant de l'achat


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

C'est bien une torpedo n'est-ce pas ?

Bon. Ça devient privé comme conversation. En tout cas, encore bravo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2006)

Arf ! La semaine sera bonne ....   ... en principe, je devrais récupérer ma Harley jeudi ou vendredi ! juste le temps de me glander avec une ou deux fois et je vous poste quelques photos ...:rateau: :rateau: 
Bonne semaine à tout le monde !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

Harley ? la soeur de Stéphane Bern ?


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! La semaine sera bonne ....   ... en principe, je devrais récupérer ma Harley jeudi ou vendredi ! juste le temps de me glander avec une ou deux fois et je vous poste quelques photos ...:rateau: :rateau:
> Bonne semaine à tout le monde !



C'est la saison des glands en Belgique ???   

Un post de TheBig, c'est un peu de couleur dans la marinade qu'on se tape pour l'heure : hier, il faisait plus chaud en Lozère qu'ici, un comble ! Question écume du moment, c'est exactement ça : on a toute l'écume, vivement que la tramontane passe l'écumoire.


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2006)

j'viens d'avoir un coup de fil pour m'inviter à un salon du livre/festival bédé ?!...? à coté de Douai... je crois.....  
mal réveillé, rien compris, faut que je rappelle; si j'ai bien noté le n° ?!.... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'viens d'avoir un coup de fil pour m'inviter à un salon du livre/festival bédé ?!...? à coté de Douai... je crois.....
> mal réveillé, rien compris, faut que je rappelle; si j'ai bien noté le n° ?!.... :mouais:




Pffftttt, t'es vraiment pas douai !


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pffftttt, t'es vraiment pas douai !







si tu n'existais pas, faudrait "t'inventer" !.....   :rateau: 
:love:


----------



## fredintosh (27 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pffftttt, t'es vraiment pas douai !



Je savais que tu répondrais à Douai, et en plus à l'oeil !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

Là maintenant je vais me boire une bonne 5dl pour me calmer, le livreur a réussi à renverser une palette de bonbonnes de gaz sous pression


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je dois bien avouer que c'est totalement inintéressant, le dossier sur lequel je travaille.
> 
> 
> Mais la paye est bonne, l'ambiance sympa, le lieu j'adore, le café bon, la zique je vais la choisir moi-même...
> ...



Toujours entre la machine à café et la photocopieuse  on se croirait dans la BD "Les Profs" !


----------



## Gilbertus (27 Mars 2006)

Là maintenant j'ai rien à faire pour le boulot, donc je bosse sur des dossiers persos... 

Et je crois bien que je vais pas tarder à aller remplir un estomac fort vide  

Bon apétit à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

là ?

essayer d'ecouter derriere la cloison la dispute entre fifille et son amoureux!!!   


j'entends les blablatage mais la satané telé de fiston m'empeche d'entendre la conversation !!!   


forza figlia mia , sois intransigeante et ne plie pas !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> là ?
> 
> essayer d'ecouter derriere la cloison la dispute entre fifille et son amoureux!!!
> 
> ...




Roooooohhhhh, c'est pas bö!

Laisses les , en plus, c'est toi qui va prendre si tu continues (tu sais bien: OOOOOUUUUUIIIII, personne ne me comprend dans cette maison...)

Parles leur du mariage, ça va les calmer :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Roooooohhhhh, c'est pas bö!





mais est que c'est ma faute si la cloison de la chambre de fifille 
est juste a 20cm de ma tete où il y a mon bureau ? 



le prince charmant vient de partir , un "aurevoir madame" plutot tristounet :rateau: 

fifille vient me rejoindre : plutot noire sa tete  


droles de tetes ils font ce 2 là apres une reconciliation


----------



## Craquounette (27 Mars 2006)

Rattraper mon retard dans mes cours d'italien dû à mes vacances... Et oui on ne peut pas tout avoir... Donc "Craquounette on se motive pour aller faire ses devoirs..." :hein: 

Mais pour me donner du courage : un 'tit thé avec qques patisseries marocaines... Faut pas pousser non plus


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> mais est que c'est ma faute si la cloison de la chambre de fifille
> est juste a 20cm de ma tete où il y a mon bureau ?
> 
> 
> ...



princesse laïla, sors de là tout de suite. 

La force en ta fille sera... un jour... peut être:love:


----------



## Dory (27 Mars 2006)

> Droles de tetes ils font ce 2 là apres une reconciliation



Qu'est ce que ça doit être quand ils se disputent... 

Pas bien Princess d'écouter les conversations et l'intimité?

Les mammas ....:love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

J'ai hésité à le poster ici... mais c'est ici, là, maintenant... et pas dans le fil BD où il aurait pu aller.


Je viens de faire la 2° lecture du "combat ordinaire" de Manu Larcenet (volume 3. Ce qui est précieux).

Ben, je viens de lire quelque chose d'énorme, de superbe... pour un peu, Elephant man se serait transformé en lapin myxomatosé...:rose:

Ce cheminement personnel, cette évolution-révolutionj: je ne peux croire qu'il n'y a pas une part personnel là dedans. Poétique, vivant (combien!), tendre, humain... J'ai adoré. 

Désolé Roberto, tu sais que j'aime aussi ce que tu fais... Donc, ben vous ètes 2 sur le fil là, maintenant...:rose::love:

A lire impérativement. Où on veut et quand on veut. Mais, impérativement.


NB: si quelqu'un a la bonne idée de recréer une revue comme "à suivre", je le bénirais.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Rattraper mon retard dans mes cours d'italien dû à mes vacances... Et oui on ne peut pas tout avoir... Donc "Craquounette on se motive pour aller faire ses devoirs..." :hein:
> 
> Mais pour me donner du courage : un 'tit thé avec qques patisseries marocaines... Faut pas pousser non plus


Gardes-moi quelques _petites_ olives


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2006)

spleen.....


----------



## Dory (27 Mars 2006)

Entracte...


----------



## Grug2 (27 Mars 2006)

Café, aspirines, vitamines, sieste
malade et en retard, bref, des problèmes de compatibilité
si ce ****** d'ecran voulait bien cesser de bouger, ça ferait du bien à mon mal au cur :sick:


----------



## Craquounette (27 Mars 2006)

Essayer de deviner quelle sorte d'olives vont être ... mangées... ce soir ?  

Pimentées ? Fourrées aux amandes ? Noires ? Vertes ? :rose: 

Et... que faire des noyaux ? :mouais:


----------



## Dory (27 Mars 2006)

> que faire des noyaux ?



Essaies de les planter


----------



## joubichou (27 Mars 2006)

Ohh DORY t'as changé tes bottes ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Essaies de les planter



Je te trouve très réservée, filleule...


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Ohh DORY t'as changé tes bottes ?


souvent femme varie..... 
:love:


----------



## Dory (27 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je te trouve très réservée, filleule...



:rose: Sinon.. que dire?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Sinon.. que dire?



Ben, pour ce à quoi je pensais, vaut mieux des noyaux d'olives... Plus hardu avec des pastèques dont on ne saurait que faire...


----------



## Dory (27 Mars 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Essayer de deviner quelle sorte d'olives vont être ... mangées... ce soir ?
> 
> Pimentées ? Fourrées aux amandes ? Noires ? Vertes ? :rose:
> 
> Et... que faire des noyaux ? :mouais:



Je rêve  .... 
Adieu...


----------



## Craquounette (27 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve  ....
> Adieu...



Quoi ??!!!! Y a pas de mal à se faire du bien


----------



## dool (27 Mars 2006)

Purée, là, j'ai envie de faire mon SB ! Mettre du gnagnagna partout !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

moral a - 100000000 sous terre.....

là je vais cacher mes cheveux blanc , fifille est prete pour me bichonner


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve  ....
> Adieu...



Et fourrés aux pruneaux ?...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> moral a - 100000000 sous terre.....
> 
> là je vais cacher mes cheveux blanc , fifille est prete pour me bichonner



Rouges les cheveux  Après tu pourras proclamer : "À bas le grand capital !"   Courage


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Rouges les cheveux  Après tu pourras proclamer : "À bas le grand capital !"   Courage




nan, chatain clair .....ou a peu pres....

n'oublie pas que dans quelques mois sonnent les 40 ans 
et les cheveux rouge......:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

là, j'me dis que brider les core duo en core solo n'est pas forcément une bonne idée (humour très noir inside)
http://permanent.nouvelobs.com/etranger/20060327.OBS2010.html


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> là, j'me dis que brider les core duo en core solo n'est pas forcément une bonne idée (humour très noir inside)
> http://permanent.nouvelobs.com/etranger/20060327.OBS2010.html


je ne suis pas désolé de mon dernier post, juste désolé qu'il soit arrivé après ça. Je suis sincèrement touché par ce que les parents peuvent vivre.

désolé.

PS: je ne sais pas ce qui c'est passé amis mon post n'est parti. tant mieux.

En fait je disais juste que 40 ans est aussi le bel âge, un peu plus de temps comme à l'adolescence. Je vous aime.


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mars 2006)

là, maintenant, je ne suis ni triste ni gaie,

et je me suis dit, entre deux enchères,

_tiens, j'vais allé faire un tour sur MacG... ça fait longtemps_


----------



## yvos (27 Mars 2006)

mon dieu, quel maaaal de crââaaaaane


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mon dieu, quel maaaal de crââaaaaane





si tu veux je te passe le mien aussi mais accompagné de nausée en plus 
et cela depuis 1 bonne semaine :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

et non, je n'attends pas un heureux evenement , meme si ce matin ma gyne m'a dit que il y avait un bel oeuf tout pret !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

ma gyne ? la soeur à majax ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ma gyne ? la soeur à majax ?





gynécologue


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

hé oh majax sait faire ça aussi


----------



## yvos (27 Mars 2006)

je préfère les majaxologues


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ma gyne ? la soeur à majax ?



Sur Mac, c'est "iMaGyne"  

Pour Majax, je l'aime bien, mais j'ai pas trop confiance. Un magicien qui à un nom de lessive, tu fais pas gaffe, et après, tu te fais repasser ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hé oh majax sait faire ça aussi


Il sait même le faire sans les mains je crois


----------



## kanako (28 Mars 2006)

Là maintenant... 
le Mix de soirée d'iTunes, me sélectionne que des chansons pas mottivantes, déjà que je l'était pas trop à la base...
pourtant faut que je me bouge....
pfiou
allé, je referme l'ibook après ce message et je sors de mon lit... !
allé !


----------



## Craquounette (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Il sait même le faire sans les mains je crois



Nan ça c'est Garcimore... "Tu le sens mon doigt?? Et ben regarde, ils sont tous là... hihihi c'est magique..." :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

Je comprend mieux pourquoi elle m'appelait Garcimore


----------



## Craquounette (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je comprend mieux pourquoi elle m'appelait Garcimore



Ton prochain challenge : l'homme invisible


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2006)

journée de grève = mercredi !!.....:mouais: 
déjà qu'un mercredi dans la semaine c'est largement suffisant....
connaissez pas une baby-sitter (avec de bonnes références et de solides arguments  ), pour garder deux "_tornades_"..... 
:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je me disais exactement la même chose...
> Y m' saoule avec ses devoirs qu'il veut faire soi-disant tout seul !
> 
> _On se regroupe géographiquement (c'est très sympa Nantes !) et financièrement pour la baby sitter et on fait passer ça dans les frais de la 2035 ?
> ...



occupez les avec la cuisine, préparez les en pain perdu. Facile, pas chère et très goutu :love:


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _On se regroupe géographiquement (c'est très sympa Nantes !) et financièrement pour la baby sitter et on fait passer ça dans les frais de la 2035 ?
> _


ça me changerait de Rouen.....


			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En plus... _Non rien._ Je veux pas t'énerver.
> :love:
> :love:


mmmhhh......?! :mouais: 
là tu vas m'énerver, si tu ne me dis rien.....  
:love:


_et la baby-sitter.......t'en connais une....bien....bien....enfin, comme il faut, tout ça ?!...._


----------



## fredintosh (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _On se regroupe géographiquement (c'est très sympa Nantes !) et financièrement pour la baby sitter et on fait passer ça dans les frais de la 2035 ?
> _



Toi aussi, tu inscris tes enfants en "amortissements et immobilisations" sur ta déclaration ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

bon j'ai pu qu'à filer chercher des clopes... panne! et pour ce coup là, l'écume je vais la prendre sur la tête... :rose: chienne de vie


----------



## Jean-iMarc (28 Mars 2006)

Là, un réparateur vient de venir changer le disque dur de mon mini, vivement ce soir que je réinstalle mon systeme et retrouve un ordi normal.


----------



## Galatée (28 Mars 2006)

Là maintenant, je viens d'apprendre la mort de mon grand-oncle, je crois que je ne l'avais rencontré qu'une ou deux fois, quand j'étais petite...
Je pense à ma grand-mère, qui après avoir perdu ses deux maris, puis son fils, perd son plus proche frère...
Il y a quelques jours, il lui a dit au téléphone qu'il était content car il allait mourir chez lui... et il est mort dans son lit, en dormant.


----------



## Hippocampe (28 Mars 2006)

condoléances Galatée  

Là maintenant, je reviens d'un fil-manif !! Quelle ambiance... on s'y croirait presque  !!! :rateau: (mouhahaha)
les banderoles claquent dans le vent, les bouteilles volent dans les airs et atterissent quasiment sur le nez des protagonistes... une ambiance à la fois électrique et bon enfant, qui fait que j'y retourne de ce pas ( alors que je croule sous le boulot  )


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

Là maintenat, comme une fois par an, le prof déboule stressé comme un porc allant à l'abattoir, le fond national de la recherche vient encore de lui mettre un ultimatum pour le rapport d'activité manquant de l'an passé.

- il est ou ce raport ?
- ben chais pas c'est toi qui l'a envoyé
- non pas possible je m'en souviens pas
- si on t'a envoyé nos parties par email le jour j
 - j'ai rien

Petit controle sur son poste  : emails arrivés, mais emails non lus depuis mai 2005 ( je sens que comme d'hab mes collègues payés au smic vont se voir le salaire coupé pour un email pas ouvert  )


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _On se regroupe géographiquement (c'est très sympa Nantes !) et financièrement pour la baby sitter et on fait passer ça dans les frais de la 2035 ?
> _
> 
> 
> ...





			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> mmmhhh......?! :mouais:
> là tu vas m'énerver, si tu ne me dis rien.....
> :love:


j'attends une réponse..... 
_que dis-je, des explications !!...._  
:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> Je croyais que les Suisses (et de surcroit les Suisses scientifiques, ce qui est à la limite du pléonasme) n'était que froide rigueur, politesse attentive, respect maniaque des règles et condescendant d'autrui, et procédurisme pointilleux.
> _Ne serait-ce pas le cas ?
> 
> _Tu nous décris un b... de comédie italienne, là !



Ben, en suisse, il y a trois langues officiellement, le Français, l'Allemand et l'Italien. Alors, un bordel organisé à la française, avec le sens allemand de l'organisation et celui italien du ... Euuuh ... On va dire "système D", ça ne doit pas être triste !


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

Na na na na, c'est juste un mec qui bosse pas, _voyez_ ? il a quand même mis 4 ans à se rendre compte que ma collègue bossait le tertiaire et pas le secondaire, et moi, il sait toujours pas 

Celà dit c'est le moment de concentration intense pour lancer ma béchamelle©, choisir entre lasagnes et cannellonis selon la forme des plats et surtout savoir comment écouler ces 2 kg de bolo  allez une énorme bière pour me concentrer 


©Vendez Ltd 2005.


----------



## Grug2 (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Na na na na, c'est juste un mec qui bosse pas, _voyez_ ? il a quand même mis 4 ans à se rendre compte que ma collègue bossait le tertiaire et pas le secondaire, et moi, il sait toujours pas



nous non plus alors qu'on te lit tous les jours


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et moi, il sait toujours pas



C'est bien le Macgéen, je me trompe pas ?


----------



## anntraxh (28 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien le Macgéen, je me trompe pas ?


 Si.
Je dirais plutôt du Miocène-Macgéen, pour être précise.

Au vu du nombre de posts. ( Et je compte pas ceux qui furent déjà effacés )


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

Macgéo-callovien, au vu de la merde qui s'y passe


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tiens à propos, là maintenant y doit y avoir un café qui concrétionne dans le micro-onde._
> Je reviens.



T'as vu l'heure?
T'es pas fou?
Et les 35H alors?!


----------



## kanako (29 Mars 2006)

éh bin
je sais que vous vous en foutez, mais en même temps c'est le but de ce fil... donc voilà..
je suis super contente...
après une discution de deux heures avec un ami, j'ai eu comme un déclic... c'est con, je viens de comprendre pleins de trucs tout simple sur moi-même, ducoup je suis euphorique je pense être sortie de ma déprime !!!
c'est génial c'est super, j'ai l'impression d'avoir été une grosse ingrate envers tous les gens qui m'entourent et qui ont toujours été là et aussi de les avoir soulé pour des conneries....
bon euh voilà
je me sens un peu con là tout d'un coup... c'est vraiment bête tout ça... quand même...  
bon j'envoie sans relire sinon je le ferai pas... (qu'est-ce qu'on est con quand même...)


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2006)

Bon, eh ben, entamons dans la bonne humeur ce deuxième mercredi de la semaine.....


----------



## Jean-iMarc (29 Mars 2006)

dans 15 minutes, début de l'éclipse, et il pleut ...  

Enfin, peut etre que d'ici 12h30 il y aura un trou dans les nuages.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> éh bin
> je sais que vous vous en foutez, mais en même temps c'est le but de ce fil... donc voilà..
> je suis super contente...
> après une discution de deux heures avec un ami, j'ai eu comme un déclic... c'est con, je viens de comprendre pleins de trucs tout simple sur moi-même, ducoup je suis euphorique je pense être sortie de ma déprime !!!
> ...



Non, d'accord avec Roberto, moi aussi, je suis content pour toi, pis t'as pas besoin de te sentir "con", car paradoxe de la condition humaine, plus tu l'es, moins tu t'y sens, donc, logiquement, plus tu t'y sens ... 

Et pour l'ingratitude, c'est quand on à compris et qu'on continue a avoir le même comportement, qu'on est ingrat. Avant de comprendre, c'est, au plus, de l'inconscience, pas de l'ingratitude. 

Toutefois, n'hésites pas à faire part à ton entourage de ta prise de conscience, ça ne peut que conforter les liens qui vous unissent.


----------



## kanako (29 Mars 2006)

Roberto a dit:
			
		

> D'abord moi je m'en fous pas.
> Ensuite...
> Je souhaite ce genre de déclic à tous ceux (et celles) qui pataugent mollement dans la déprime !
> 
> :love:





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> d'accord avec Roberto, moi aussi, je suis content pour toi,



Merci beaucoup !
C'est très gentil de votre part (ça me touche !)  
Pascal, j'aime bien ton raisonnement sur la connerie, c'est réconfortant !   



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> pis t'as pas besoin de te sentir "con", car paradoxe de la condition humaine, plus tu l'es, moins tu t'y sens, donc, logiquement, plus tu t'y sens ...
> 
> Et pour l'ingratitude, c'est quand on à compris et qu'on continue a avoir le même comportement, qu'on est ingrat. Avant de comprendre, c'est, au plus, de l'inconscience, pas de l'ingratitude.
> 
> Toutefois, n'hésites pas à faire part à ton entourage de ta prise de conscience, ça ne peut que conforter les liens qui vous unissent.



T'inquiète pas, je vais leur en parler, je pense que c'est important d'être capable de dire à ses amis 'merci', tout simplement, de leur dire qu'ils comptent pour nous...


sinon là maintenant, bin je m'attaque aux autres problèmes, j'ai été causer avec mes profs tout à l'heure, pour essayer de trouver une solution...
donc voilà je tiens le bon bout apparement, pourvu que ça dure  

Cela dit, passez tous une bonne journée (encore des blocages et gèves par chez moi...)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Quand la connerie raisonne, c'est qu'on n'est pas loin d'une cloche... 

Ok ok... J'vous laisse


----------



## Dory (29 Mars 2006)

> Quand la connerie raisonne, c'est qu'on n'est pas loin d'une cloche...



Ont elles la même résonance?


----------



## Grug2 (29 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, d'accord avec Roberto, moi aussi, je suis content pour toi, pis t'as pas besoin de te sentir "con", car paradoxe de la condition humaine, plus tu l'es, moins tu t'y sens, donc, logiquement, plus tu t'y sens ...



ça va etre chaud d'en sortir de cette connerie


----------



## Patamach (29 Mars 2006)

Là en ce moment je me demande comment faire pour mettre à jour mon CV sans me faire chopper par ma bosse qui circule partout avec ses grandes dents et a la facheuse tendance à toujours lire mon écran et postilloner dessus.
Alt - tab is my friend.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Là en ce moment je me demande comment faire pour mettre à jour mon CV sans me faire chopper par ma bosse qui circule partout avec ses grandes dents et a la facheuse tendance à toujours lire mon écran et postilloner dessus.
> Alt - tab is my friend.



Sinon, il y a aussi [pomme][H] ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mars 2006)

Le nouveau modo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, il y a aussi [pomme][H] ...




Et pomme-M


----------



## yvos (29 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Là en ce moment je me demande comment faire pour mettre à jour mon CV sans me faire chopper par ma bosse qui circule partout avec ses grandes dents et a la facheuse tendance à toujours lire mon écran et postilloner dessus.
> Alt - tab is my friend.


la concrètement, je me marre en imaginant les postillons de la chef de Patamach atterir lamentablement sur l'écran bloqué sur une page MacGé _terriblement_ orange, suite à une utilisation malencontreuse et trop nerveuse du alt-tab ...

Et oui, t'es pas tombé sur word cette fois, mais sur quelle musique écoutez 3.0 

alt-tab is your worst ennemy

toute ressemblance avec une situation vécue est bien entendu totalement fortuite


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Là en ce moment je me demande comment faire pour mettre à jour mon CV sans me faire chopper par ma bosse qui circule partout avec ses grandes dents et a la facheuse tendance à toujours lire mon écran et postilloner dessus.
> Alt - tab is my friend.




Tu ressembles donc à Quasimodo ?????  Ou alors t'es contortionniste toi parce que se faire choper par sa bosse !!!!! :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Là en ce moment je me demande comment faire pour mettre à jour mon CV sans me faire chopper par ma bosse qui circule partout avec ses grandes dents et a la facheuse tendance à toujours lire mon écran et postilloner dessus.
> Alt - tab is my friend.



c'est facile, envoies la à la DRH plaider ta cause :love::love:



			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ressembles donc à Quasimodo ?????  Ou alors t'es contortionniste toi parce que se faire choper par sa bosse !!!!! :afraid: :afraid:



DocEvil: sors de là tout de suite :love::love::love:




_bisous by nephou_


----------



## yvos (29 Mars 2006)

là je viens d'envoyer un scud electronique par email, genre qui risque d'attirer une réaction désagréable...que faire:
1. assumer et répondre au téléphone qui ne va pas manquer de sonner en faisant le dos rond (très mauvais pour le moral, ça);
2. assumer et envisager une bonne engueulade bien franche (très mauvais pour le palpitant, ça)
3. assumer...mon envie d'aller boire un café, le temps que le téléphone sonne dans le vide...
4. décrocher le téléphone..(non, ça, c'est mauvais, c'est la secrétaire qui va venir me prévenir qu'un appel est en cours  )
...

vous être plus espresso ou cappuccino, là...j'hésite


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> là je viens d'envoyer un scud electronique par email, genre qui risque d'attirer une réaction désagréable...que faire:
> 1. assumer et répondre au téléphone qui ne va pas manquer de sonner en faisant le dos rond (très mauvais pour le moral, ça);
> 2. assumer et envisager une bonne engueulade bien franche (très mauvais pour le palpitant, ça)
> 3. assumer...mon envie d'aller boire un café, le temps que le téléphone sonne dans le vide...
> ...




assumes fils, et ramène moi un expresso sucré . Merci :love::love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> là je viens d'envoyer un scud electronique par email, genre qui risque d'attirer une réaction désagréable...que faire:
> 1. assumer et répondre au téléphone qui ne va pas manquer de sonner en faisant le dos rond (très mauvais pour le moral, ça);
> 2. assumer et envisager une bonne engueulade bien franche (très mauvais pour le palpitant, ça)
> 3. assumer...mon envie d'aller boire un café, le temps que le téléphone sonne dans le vide...
> ...




En parfaite secrétaire j'arrive sur mon tapis volant et m'en vais t'arranger ça aux petits oignons


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> En parfaite secrétaire j'arrive sur mon tapis volant et m'en vais t'arranger ça aux petits oignons



Tapis volant ? Elles sont plus en Underwood turbo, les secrétaires


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mars 2006)

Non, ce sont les écrivains de SF dépassée qui font ça


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tapis volant ? Elles sont plus en Underwood turbo, les secrétaires



Oui mais  l'un n'empêche pas l'autre, t'es nunuche     Mais rigole pas, un jour j'ai rêvé que j'étais sur un tapis volant.... p'tain, même pas peur en plus !!! Je me trouvais au-dessus de New York (où je n'ai jamais mis un pied.. alors encore moins un tapis) ; je passais au dessus des builings......   J'étais assise en tailleur sur mon tapis ..... LE PIED !! J'étais déçue  quand je me suis réveillée :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mars 2006)

Aaaaaah !
Hi-hi, moi aussi j'ai des rêves bizarres à base de nouilles tremblantes, de yorkshire sur un tapis et de vol à la tire  

(à part le york - c'était une sorte de pit ou de bull, mais tout le reste est véridique)


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais  l'un n'empêche pas l'autre, t'es nunuche     Mais rigole pas, un jour j'ai rêvé que j'étais sur un tapis volant.... p'tain, même pas peur en plus !!! Je me trouvais au-dessus de New York (où je n'ai jamais mis un pied.. alors encore moins un tapis) ; je passais au dessus des builings......   J'étais assise en tailleur sur mon tapis ..... LE PIED !! J'étais déçue  quand je me suis réveillée :rose:



Si Chaton lit ça, il va te demander des infos sur "comment c'est fort ce que tu prends ?" !  Moi, j'aime bien tes rêves, ch'suis sur qu'ils sont en couleur ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Nan. Trop fort, assurément. Et j'aime pas les piqûres


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mars 2006)

Mais la couleur, c'est la douleur ! Reste en demi-teinte et tu te blindes, pètes la quinte !

Merde, je suis devenu un RAPPEUR !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si Chaton lit ça, il va te demander des infos sur "comment c'est fort ce que tu prends ?" !  Moi, j'aime bien tes rêves, ch'suis sur qu'ils sont en couleur ! :love: :love: :love:



Oui oui, en couleurs très souvent !!!


----------



## Craquounette (29 Mars 2006)

J'ai reçu les photo de ma semaine de vacances 
Je vais donc aller les regarder, rêver un bon coup au 27°C avec soleil et ciel bleu et essayer d'en trouver au moins une de potable à mettre sur le fil "Vos plus belles photos..." Enfin ça ça sera pour demain


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

J'me rends contre que le premier avril est un lendemain de vendredi... Bouffer du poisson deux jours de suite, j'ai horreur de ça, en plus c'est carême...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La journée a été pénible, la nuit promet d'être du même modèle, en plus laborieux encore, si possible.
> _Si je vidais mon sac, je serais méchant.
> _
> 
> ...



Je sais que ça ne te consolera pas, mais bien que je me sois couché 3/4 d'heure avant que tu ne poste ça, je ne pense pas avoir dormi plus que toi, ma plus longue période de sommeil de la nuit n'ayant sans doute guère excédé 15 mn. Je me sens complètement :casse: . Tout ça pour une bête rhinite, mais rien à faire, avec le nez bouché, pas dodo :rateau: .

Bon, là j'ai fini mon saladier de café noir, je vous laisse, je vais me laver ... à l'eau froide, ça va sans doute atténuer l'impression d'avoir été récemment boxé. :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que ça ne te consolera pas, mais bien que je me sois couché 3/4 d'heure avant que tu ne poste ça, je ne pense pas avoir dormi plus que toi, ma plus longue période de sommeil de la nuit n'ayant sans doute guère excédé 15 mn. Je me sens complètement :casse: . Tout ça pour une bête rhinite, mais rien à faire, avec le nez bouché, pas dodo :rateau: .
> 
> Bon, là j'ai fini mon saladier de café noir, je vous laisse, je vais me laver ... à l'eau froide, ça va sans doute atténuer l'impression d'avoir été récemment boxé. :sleep:



He bé! l'est beau le nouveau modo :love: De mon coté, je dégonfle lentement de la moitié de visage "elephant man" pris par la sinusite . Pour le saladier, je te suis.:love:


----------



## bens (30 Mars 2006)

ça ressemble un peu à la cour des miracles, par ici...   

_enfin, bon réveil/rétablissement à tous !!!_

... bon, ben, il est déjà 10h15, j'ai pas commencé à bosser (  )... va falloir que je carbure un peu là... :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'apprête à installer ma barette de mémoire dans mon Powa.
> *Je déteste ce genre de manip'...
> *:afraid:
> 
> ...



Mon bon Roberto, bien qu'ici, ce soit le bar, j'ai une question pour toi : Connais-tu la vitesse d'Upload de ta connection, et la taille maxi de pièce jointe que ton FAI t'autorise ? Parce qu'il se pourrait que le problème que tu évoques là n'ait rien à voir avec la mémoire de ton Mac. (pour pas qu'on se fasse attraper par mes collègues, la suite par MP où dans "Internet"  )


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2006)

je reviens d'une réunion de parents d'élèves, y'avait que des mères de familles...:rateau:  ...dont une ma foi fort sympathique.....  
... très bonne ambiance... 
:rose:


----------



## Dory (30 Mars 2006)

Pas envie de bosser  

Je fais grève...


----------



## Patamach (30 Mars 2006)

Pas le droit de faire grève

Je vais bosser


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2006)

sur les insistances d'un copain éditeur (et passqu'il m'édite)...  ; je vais ce week-end dans un salon du livre (fête de village ?! :mouais:  ) dans un bled paumé entre Douai et Lille ?!.... :mouais: 
je suis donc en train de chercher sur le ouèbe où se situe "_Faumont_", pour prévoir mon trajet depuis Rouen..... 



_si je m'y emmerde, je pourrais toujours boire de la bière !!...._:mouais:  





_et manger gratis !!...._:rateau:


----------



## Grug2 (30 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et peut-être qu'après Mail fonctionnera correctement et cessera de tellement ramer pour envoyer 4,5 Mo qu'à la fin il laisse tomber. Incompréhensible.
> :mouais:
> _C'est pas pratique pour bosser.
> _



En cas de disfonctionnement, pensez d'abord à verfier les branchements, les connections et l'utilisateur. 

il est fort probable que ta FAI refuse des mail de ce poids, ou que la FAI de la personne à qui tu envoies ce genre de mail refuse de recevoir des mails de plus d'1 Mo. 

Mais je suis de tout cur avec toi : 

Mot d'ordre du jour : GRMMMBLLL !  :hein:


----------



## Patamach (30 Mars 2006)

La blague.

Ce matin je constate avec effroi la disparition de ma carte bleue après qu'un malotru se soit infiltré dans nos locaux :afraid:

Ni une ni deux je fais opposition.

Ni une ni deux coup de fil de ma femme qui me confirme bien que mes zenfants m'avaient piqués ma carte et l'avait ,après modillage en règle, balancer dans la machine à linge.:bebe:

Et tout ca à 19 mois. Ca promet.


----------



## fredintosh (30 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> La blague.
> 
> Ce matin je constate avec effroi la disparition de ma carte bleue après qu'un malotru se soit infiltré dans nos locaux :afraid:
> 
> ...



Dans un an, surveille les clés de ta bagnole...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> La blague.
> 
> Ce matin je constate avec effroi la disparition de ma carte bleue après qu'un malotru se soit infiltré dans nos locaux :afraid:
> 
> ...



fais gaffe quand ils en seront à l'oedipe. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> La blague.
> 
> Ce matin je constate avec effroi la disparition de ma carte bleue après qu'un malotru se soit infiltré dans nos locaux :afraid:
> 
> ...






			
				ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe quand ils en seront à l'oedipe. :love:



En plus, avec un pseudo comme ça, qui c'est qui va faire un séjour dans le lave linge après machouillage en règle ?   

EDIT : Olive, O - E dans l'O (&#339, c'est [alt]+[O]


----------



## Craquounette (30 Mars 2006)

Sortir ma planche à repasser... Faire chauffer le fer... Et repasser... :mouais: 

Autant dire que je n'imaginerais jamais poster ça dans "Les petits bonheurs..."


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2006)

Là mainant on me propose enfin un job à temps partiel dans mon domaine y inclu un G5 bi-pro


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

&#339;
... 
Oh?

&#339;&#339;&#339;&#339;&#339;&#339;&#339;&#339;&#339;&#339;&#339;&#339;&#339;&#339;&#339;


...
Pineze t'as raison Pascal!!
Te voilà responsable d'un petit bonheur passager!


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Du coup j'ai envie de booster mon vieil iMac, et puis... ma ZX diesel, mon micro-ondes, mon sèche-cheveux, le broyeur des toilettes, etc.
> :love:
> _




... les anglois hors de France ? :rateau:




  

Note pour Bobby : Essaie [alt] avec les voyelles, ça va t'ouvrir des horizons pour ta dactylographie quotidienne


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mars 2006)

C'est fou tout ce qu'on peut faire avec la touche Alt : 

æÂê®&#8224;Úºî&#339;&#960;&#8225;Ò&#8706;&#402;&#64257;ÌÏÈ¬µ&#8249;&#8776;©&#9674;ß~

  

Merci Pascal.


----------



## Galatée (30 Mars 2006)

Là maintenant je viens d'avoir ma petite grand-mère au téléphone, d'entendre sa petite voix. Et je pense à elle, en me disant que je l'admire, ma Mamie, qui a commencé à travailler à douze ans comme fille de ferme, puis qui a assumé seule pendant des années ses quatre enfants, après la mort d'un mari violent. Ma Mamie qui s'est remariée avec un homme, mort il y a quatre ans de la même maladie que son premier homme. Ma Mamie qui, à quatre-vingt-un ans, nous parle encore de sexe et met ses plus beaux sous-vêtements quand son médecin vient la voir. Ma Mamie qu'une de ses filles a reniée. Ma Mamie qui a perdu son fils. Ma Mamie qui a perdu son frère. Ma Mamie qui habite seule et loin de nous, mais entourée de merveilleux voisins. Ma Mamie qui est toujours en bonne santé.
Ma Mamie toute frêle et toute ridée, qui regarde partir les autres et reste pour affronter cette vie qui l'a malmenée.
Et j'entends son sourire...


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

Je viens de découvrir qu'un petit bout de chips dans les yeux c'est très très désagréable.

Ne faites pas ça chez vous.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je viens d'avoir ma petite grand-mère au téléphone, d'entendre sa petite voix. Et je pense à elle, en me disant que je l'admire, ma Mamie, qui a commencé à travailler à douze ans comme fille de ferme, puis qui a assumé seule pendant des années ses quatre enfants, après la mort d'un mari violent. Ma Mamie qui s'est remariée avec un homme, mort il y a quatre ans de la même maladie que son premier homme. Ma Mamie qui, à quatre-vingt-un ans, nous parle encore de sexe et met ses plus beaux sous-vêtements quand son médecin vient la voir. Ma Mamie qu'une de ses filles a reniée. Ma Mamie qui a perdu son fils. Ma Mamie qui a perdu son frère. Ma Mamie qui habite seule et loin de nous, mais entourée de merveilleux voisins. Ma Mamie qui est toujours en bonne santé.
> Ma Mamie toute frêle et toute ridée, qui regarde partir les autres et reste pour affronter cette vie qui l'a malmenée.
> Et j'entends son sourire...


Je viens de comprendre _Doc_Evil.


----------



## Craquounette (30 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je viens d'avoir ma petite grand-mère au téléphone, d'entendre sa petite voix. Et je pense à elle, en me disant que je l'admire, ma Mamie, qui a commencé à travailler à douze ans comme fille de ferme, puis qui a assumé seule pendant des années ses quatre enfants, après la mort d'un mari violent. Ma Mamie qui s'est remariée avec un homme, mort il y a quatre ans de la même maladie que son premier homme. Ma Mamie qui, à quatre-vingt-un ans, nous parle encore de sexe et met ses plus beaux sous-vêtements quand son médecin vient la voir. Ma Mamie qu'une de ses filles a reniée. Ma Mamie qui a perdu son fils. Ma Mamie qui a perdu son frère. Ma Mamie qui habite seule et loin de nous, mais entourée de merveilleux voisins. Ma Mamie qui est toujours en bonne santé.
> Ma Mamie toute frêle et toute ridée, qui regarde partir les autres et reste pour affronter cette vie qui l'a malmenée.
> Et j'entends son sourire...



On dirait que tu l'aimes beaucoup  :love: 

Profites-en de ta grand-maman


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2006)

tu sors avec tes étudiants maintenant _?_


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2006)

roberto : t'as vu l'heure qui l'est ?

dis tu connais le Baron Lefevre ? en face du Cookoo ? ya une jolie serveuse là-bas... si un de tes clients riche t'invite, fais moi inviter avec !  le chablis est bon aussi !


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je commence *tout juste ma nuit*, là !
> 
> :love:



moi, j'avais plein de trucs prévus demain et il ne se feront pas, je suis amer au fond, c'est pour ça que je profite de la griserie, de mon alcoolémie et du joli cou et du sourire encore présent de la serveuse avant d'aller noyer mon chagrin dans la nuit...




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chuis pas une flèche niveau _"Là où il faut êt' vu à Nantes en train de boire du vin blanc dans un escarpin Prada© encore tiède..."
> _:rateau: :rose:
> /D



moi, non plus... mais je me suis amusé au milieu des bourgeois nantais avec mon ticheurte F Train de NYC... trop pas classe... c'est aussi ça qui a du amuser la serveuse... pis aussi le fait que je m'amuse avec un gros n'appareil pro Canon (enfin deux mais ça c'est une autre histoire )


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> tu sors avec tes étudiants maintenant _?_


C'est une très mauvaise idée je lui ai toujours dis


----------



## fredintosh (31 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> j'ai envoyé mon pdf de la fresque...
> je vais me coucher, pour me lever..._ dans deux heures et demi._



9h30, et toujours pas de nouvelles... :mouais: 
A mon avis, il a pas dû entendre le réveil !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2006)

Ça serait surprenant, il dispose d'un matériel extrèmement perfectionné pour ça, le grand réveil ne s'arrête que pour ingurgiter un grand bol de céréales, et le petit réveil (celui qui sonne le plus tôt) nécessite aussi un détour par la cuisine pour être stoppé, via un missile muni d'une tétine à tête trouveuse, si j'ai bien compris


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> 9h30, et toujours pas de nouvelles... :mouais:
> A mon avis, il a pas dû entendre le réveil !



C'est surtout que le vendredi il donne ses cours


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2006)

*'péro time !!*
ce soir infidélité à mon apéro préféré.....je vais me prendre un p'tit whisky !!....:rateau: :love: 
_...même pas envie d'écouter "l'autre"..._ :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (31 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> une chocolatine...



J'adore :love: :love: 

Moi, quand je dis ça à Paris, on me regarde bizarrement :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2006)

Dans les villages autour de chez moi, les boulangeries, du moins certaines, vendent des chocolatines ... ET des pains au chocolat ! Les deux existent ici, et ce n'est pas la même chose. :love:


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'adore :love: :love:
> 
> Moi, quand je dis ça à Paris, on me regarde bizarrement :mouais:


ben... y'en a en Normandie aussi, j'en achète régulièrement sur le marché !!...:love::love:


			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Les deux existent ici, et ce n'est pas la même chose. :love:


pour sûr !!...:love:


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2006)

moi quand je demande un pain au chocolat à Nantes, on me regarde bizarrement...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2006)

Note que d'après un de tes posts d'hier ou d'avant hier (tu sais, le cou de la serveuse ...), on te regardait bizarrement aussi quand tu ne demandais rien.


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Note que d'après un de tes posts d'hier ou d'avant hier (tu sais, le cou de la serveuse ...), on te regardait bizarrement aussi quand tu ne demandais rien.




on me regardait plutôt gentiment du côté le plus élevé du cou...  vraiment gentiment... mes collègues par contre me regardaient dégoûtés... va comprendre !! 

chui ch'ti... pas local quoi...


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2006)

la Biélorussie vient d'offrir l'asile aux étudiants français qui le souhaiteraient....
soupir.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2006)

Ça y est, ils ont mis tous les leurs au goulag ?


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2006)

là... je bouffe des tranches de citron vert..... :mouais: :hein: ...."doudou" a exagéré sur le piment !!..... :afraid:.....
le citron vert est ton seul ami dans ces cas là..... 
:mouais: 

_le piment a éclaté pendant la cuisson.....et moi, c'est mon palais qui a explosé !!...._:rose: :mouais: 
_par contre "elle" n'est pas du tout gêné par cet incident de cuisson....._ :love:


			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, ils ont mis tous les leurs au goulag ?


nan, ils viennent de réelire le meilleur d'entre eux !!....:rateau: :hein:


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Avril 2006)

l'écume du moment .... de ce moment ... de ces moments ..... : non..... à quoi bon..?


----------



## MrStone (1 Avril 2006)

Ben, si t'écumes pas après c'est pas bon 
C'est nécessaire d'écumer !


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais venir goûter celles de l'école _(je parle *des chocolatines* )_, vendues au profit de l'association des élèves par les étudiantes elles-mêmes.
> _A 0,70, je te défie de ne pas y laisser ta fortune et tes projets de régime !
> _:love:
> :love:



j'ai relevé "étudiantes"... ah la 39...


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Avril 2006)

Ca se trouve a Paris des chocolatines ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ca se trouve a Paris des chocolatines ?


jolie écume st john ..


----------



## Nephou (1 Avril 2006)

ben demande un pain au chocolat à Paris et tu auras des chocolatines comme à nantes _ou bien  _par contre si tu descends plus au sud tu peux demander les deux mais pour le premier tu obtiendras une (baguette) viennoise au chocolat


v'la t-y pas que Rob' devient contributeur nocturne _tout soudain _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Avril 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ben, si t'écluses pas après c'est pas bon
> C'est nécessaire d'écluser !




*Ah*
ça...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah*
> ça...



Pis, faut être civique ! Il y a de l'excédent à éponger !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

Fais une sieste de 24 minutes tu verras comme ça déchire sa race. Pendant que je discute CPE avec mackie sur ichat


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Avril 2006)

*J'ai enfin trouvé le filon *
j'en ai fini des fins de mois difficiles.

Je vais me réorienter dans la vente d'appareils auditifs aux hommes politiques.
En effet, il semblerait que ceux-ci n'entendent plus le peuple.

Entre l'Assemblée, le Sénat, le conseil des sages et le gouvernement, y'a de la monnaie à se faire...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai enfin trouvé le filon *
> j'en ai fini des fins de mois difficiles.
> 
> Je vais me réorienter dans la vente d'appareils auditifs aux hommes politiques.
> ...




Tu cherches un bon marketeur? paske là; je veux bien en être.:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2006)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème de surdité, c'est peut être parce que la vox populi est couverte par le bruit que font les hobbyiste qui financent leurs campagnes électorales ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème de surdité, c'est peut être parce que la vox populi est couverte par le bruit que font les hobbyiste qui financent leurs campagnes électorales ? :rateau:




toi, tu dis ça parceque t'es en colère


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> toi, tu dis ça parceque t'es en colère




Nonnnnn il est juste à deux doigts de s'agacer ......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème de surdité, c'est peut être parce que la vox populi est couverte par le bruit que font les hobbyiste qui financent leurs campagnes électorales ? :rateau:




*Hobbyiste ?*
de hobby ?



:mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (1 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Hobbyiste ?*
> de hobby ?
> 
> :mouais:


Sûrement, le "L" est à trois touches de là sur le clavier


----------



## macelene (1 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Un bain,* ah wé bonne idée je vais prendre un bain.
> Wah.
> :love:




N'oublie pas ça... on sait jamais...:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

ben le secret est resté : on sait pas quel bout t'utilises


----------



## macelene (1 Avril 2006)

*Elle sait faire de beaux poissons... * à découper ...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2006)

Alors les mous du bulbe ???


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> les mous


je crois qu'il est banni


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors les mous du bulbe ???



Ca va, et toi?

Je viens de retrouver le neurone de mon lobe droit. Il papote avec celui du lobe gauche. :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2006)

Toi t'as de l'avenir parmi les foncièrement gentils, limite nunuche du forum... Tu vas te faire plein de nouveaux amis...

Que des nouveaux verres de pisse à jeter !!! 

ça y est je bande...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

Salut !

Ventre saint gris, quand donc baisserais-tu ton masque Sonny ?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> 
> Ventre saint gris, quand donc baisserais-tu ton masque Sonny ?



Commence par baisser ton fute !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Commence par baisser ton fute !












bas les masques







Oui?:love::love:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Bon, je fais quoi à déjeuner aux loulous ?_



J'vais être obligé d'avouer qu'on s'en tape la queue sur le poulailler !!!


----------



## Nexka (1 Avril 2006)

Là maintenant je suis super énervée  Mare, mais vraiment mare de ce lycée de merd..  Je peux vous dire qu'il n'y a pas que le CPE de Villepin qui fait chi... J'en connais d'autre des CPE à la con!!!! 
Je viens de marcher 6 bornes pour essayer de me calmer... Mais sans résultat 

Je vais pleurer un bon coup, faut que ça sorte... 

Heureusement qu'il y a encore les élèves pour me faire aimer mon boulot.....


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Avril 2006)

Qu'est ce qu'on devrait dire les anti blocages ?


----------



## Nexka (1 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'on devrait dire les anti blocages ?



Oui enfin là je fesais un jeu de mot sur CPE, je parlais en fait des Conseillers Principaux d'Educations.. Mes chefs quoi.... Rien à voir avec la politique du moment.....


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Avril 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin là je fesais un jeu de mot sur CPE, je parlais en fait des Conseillers Principaux d'Educations.. Mes chefs quoi.... Rien à voir avec la politique du moment.....



Oups :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Hobbyiste ?*
> de hobby ?
> 
> 
> ...



Mince, j'm'avais gourré !:rateau: :rose:  Evidemment, je pensais *lobbyistes*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

Ce matin, j'ai fait du bouillon. J'ai assez écumé pour la journée.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


Your wife certainly worth it, but her knowledge of English language can't be worse than yours.


----------



## Craquounette (1 Avril 2006)

Le souper de ce soir est presque prêt... Plus qu'à monter les papillottes... Du coup je zone un petit moment par ici histoire de voir ce qui s'y trame


----------



## Grug2 (1 Avril 2006)

Bon ben je vais plutot aller me mater un dévédé, ça va me changer de travailler devant mon ecran&#8230;


euh&#8230;
me coucher plutot, c'est bien ça comme programme&#8230;
:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

Allez fini l'écume, une douche et zou ! à l'happy hour du Great :love:


----------



## Grug2 (1 Avril 2006)

Bon, là je vais changer d'avatar, ras le bol du poisson&#8230;


----------



## rezba (1 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, j'ai fait du bouillon. J'ai assez écumé pour la journée.



Du bouillon gascon ou du bouillon béarnais ?


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2006)

seul soulagement de la journée : avoir Roberto et fils devant soi te souriant alors que ne tu ne l'attendais pas sur ton lieu de travail ce jour-là...


----------



## Grug2 (1 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Bon, allez : je finis la vaisselle pendant que les pouyoulous regardent Heidi©, le bain, et la soupe de légumes !


:affraid: Robertav sors de ce corp ! :affraid:


----------



## mikoo (1 Avril 2006)

Là tout de suite je reviens de venir. :rateau:


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2006)

je viens de passer par l'interface de modération, c'est dommage, un simple comportement respectueux m'aurait évité de perdre 5 mn qui vont nous priver d'un posteur.


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2006)

la ? je suis aux fraises :love: :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2006)

On dirait que Mackie couve kekchose


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2006)

du tout monsieur :love:


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2006)

alors ça, c'est vraiment bien


> Les scènes de ces pages toiles ont été réalisées sans trucages, aucun cascadeur ni animal n'a été torturé durant les tournages, ni même après d'ailleurs. Néanmoins nous déclinons toute responsabilité quant aux problèmes affectifs, perte de la personne aimée, problèmes d'argents, manque de réussite aux examens d'urine et somnolences pouvant survenir au cours de la lecture de certains passages.
> Ces pages sont, en outre, interdites aux conducteurs de véhicules roulant à plus de 70 km/h, aux employés des postes et à d'autres catégories socioprofessionnelles dont il nous a été interdit de divulguer les noms.
> Vous devez, pour y accéder, certifier que vous avez plus de dix-huit ans ou au moins que vos parents ont plus de dix-huit ans ou que vous connaissez quelqu'un qui a plus de dix-huit ans même si vous n'êtes pas sûrs.
> N'essayez pas de frauder !!! ... Non, n'essayez pas.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai l'impression qu'il est quatre heures du matin... je vais jeter mes dernières forces dans la salle de bain avant de tomber au lit en pièces détachées...
> :rateau:
> :casse:
> :sleep:
> ...


C'est pas possible, c'est les Compagnons de la chanson à lui tout seul ce mec ! Il va faire ses adieux pendant 20 ans ! :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

j'ai pu sortir (sauver) mes résultats sans le nom de mon boss, je peux changer de métier en paix


----------



## Grug2 (1 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas possible, c'est les Compagnons de la chanson à lui tout seul ce mec ! Il va faire ses adieux pendant 20 ans ! :rateau:


 vbubule&#8230;gnagnagna&#8230;points de reput&#8230;


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> vbubulegnagnagnapoints de reput




*Là maintenant, subitement je repense à un truc*
alors que j'étais en train de faire la queue comme le bovidé moyen à la caisse d'un magasin de victuailles, j'ai ce matin laissé passer une personne devant moi.

Autant surprise que réjouie cette brave personne que je ne reverrais jamais n'a pas manqué de me gratifier pour ma bonté et ma grandeur d'âme à faire le sacrifice de quelques insignifiants instants de mon existence à son profit exclusif.

Je n'ai pas manqué de lui répondre que je faisais cela de bon cur et que désormais, ma bonne action quotidienne accomplie, j'allais pouvoir recommencer à être méchant.

Elle a sourit. 



:rateau:


----------



## katelijn (1 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là maintenant, subitement je repense à un truc*
> alors que j'étais en train de faire la queue comme le bovidé moyen à la caisse d'un magasin de victuailles, j'ai ce matin laissé passer une personne devant moi.
> 
> Autant surprise que réjouie cette brave personne que je ne reverrais jamais n'a pas manqué de me gratifier pour ma bonté et ma grandeur d'âme à faire le sacrifice de quelques insignifiants instants de mon existence à son profit exclusif.
> ...



Tu le reprends quand ton fil? :love:


----------



## Imaginus (1 Avril 2006)

Generalement je suis moins sympa aux caisses. 

"Je n'ai qu'un seul article monsieur !
-Et vous vous deplacé pour un seul article ?
-Ben oui
-Vous avez donc du temps a perdre..."


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

pour ma part voilà : 

je regarde l'ecran , je lis vos messages et par moment .....
je fume  une sigarette et je pense a ce soir, au moment où j'appellé ma chef pour tout le tralala du c.a. ......
je repense a ceci, avec un sourire fiere de "prends sa dans le dents !!!!!"     

j'ai du lui repeter 3 fois mon c.a. d'aujourd'hui ......

paris m'a battu pour 1 euro !!!!!!! j'ai fait le meilleur c.a. de tout le secteur nord-est ....wauhhhh !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

félicitations !


----------



## sofiping (1 Avril 2006)

là je fini de manger un petit tas de framboises congelées , c'est joli une framboise gelée ... il y a du givre et ça les fait briller ( je suis ascendant pie ) et j'enchaine sur une tentative de faire un morceau d'electro sur garage band ... j'y connait rien , ça promet


----------



## katelijn (1 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> là je fini de manger un petit tas de framboises congelées , c'est joli une framboise gelée ... il y a du givre et ça les fait briller ( je suis ascendant pie ) et j'enchaine sur une tentative de faire un morceau d'electro sur garage band ... j'y connait rien , ça promet



Tant que tu nous fasse pas l'apologie de la framboise congelée, par contre previens avant de lancer
ton truc sur garage ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là maintenant, subitement je repense à un truc*
> alors que j'étais en train de faire la queue comme le bovidé moyen à la caisse d'un magasin de victuailles, j'ai ce matin laissé passer une personne devant moi.
> 
> Autant surprise que réjouie cette brave personne que je ne reverrais jamais n'a pas manqué de me gratifier pour ma bonté et ma grandeur d'âme à faire le sacrifice de quelques insignifiants instants de mon existence à son profit exclusif.
> ...




Bravo!


----------



## Dory (2 Avril 2006)

> j'allais pouvoir recommencer à être méchant.


Un moment de faiblesse? 



> j'ai fait le meilleur c.a. de tout le secteur nord-est



Mes félicitations


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Avril 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> pour ma part voilà :
> 
> (...)



Et oui Princess Tatav, tu es maintenant la reine du bal.   

Félicitations.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Une cloche sonneusonne...
> 
> 
> 
> J'eus préféré *Henri Salvador*, dans le genre _"Non je lacherai pas la rampe, non, non mais donnez-moi UNE SEULE bonne raison de partir ? Ah voyez vous voyez pas !"_



Vi, pis dans ton côté "Henri Salvador", il y a aussi l'aspect "Minnie petite souris" qui ressort, sauf que toi, c'est peut-être pas le même style de souris ... 


  

mais :love: quand même, hein !


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

c'est con : on aurait du le prendre à deux alors cet atelier... 

bon, toi faut que je te coince un jour sur les bords de l'Erdre et/où qu'on aille à ce fameux Flesselles...


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

j'aurais du mal à lui expliquer ma vie privée, je ne la connais pas assez... 

sinon, t'as vu la lumière dehors ? elle résonne sur le toit d'ardoises en face de ma fenêtre, ça vibre, sculpte, c'est un vrai bonheur.. je vais aller caresser des yeux mon héron de l'ile de Versailles, je l'ai déjà "peint" deux ou trois fois, je pousserais peut-être vers le sud pour voir le grand fleuve !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

Là je viens de réssusciter ma mighty mouse avec la solution simple mais audacieuse du démontage proposée sur le 52ème sujet consacré à la question, et je me promets de toujours me laver les mains avant de toucher à ma molette...


----------



## guytantakul (2 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de réssusciter ma mighty mouse avec la solution simple mais audacieuse du démontage proposée sur le 52ème sujet consacré à la question, et je me promets de toujours me laver les mains avant de toucher à ma molette...



boulette, pas molette...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> boulette, pas molette...



C'est vrai, j'aurais du le noter, vu le nombre de fois où elle a roulé sous les meubles lors de l'opération...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2006)

comment ce fesse que toutes les belles filles de lausanne soient baristes au great escape ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

fifille et fiston se prennent la tete en tete a tete a la cuisine .....
il ne font pas que bouffer leur assiette!!!    

je mangera ou grinotera plus tard avec bioman, 
parti depanner un ami restaurateur qui se retrouve sans electricité dans son restaurant :rateau: :rateau: 


en attendant je traine par ici , un café pour me rechauffer , 
une clope pour....là je ne sais pas !!


----------



## Patamach (2 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> comment ce fesse que toutes les belles filles de lausanne soient baristes au great escape ?



ou boulangère en bas de chez moi ?


----------



## Dory (3 Avril 2006)

Café..et zou rendez vous avec mon avocat..


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, jury d'examen : présentation de projets personnels des deuxième année de BTS.
> J'ai jamais fait ça, je ne connais pas les z'élèves en question, ça va être une découverte à base d'improvisation.



C'est à dire que la note sera inversement proportionnelle à la longueur des jupes, avec un correctif basé sur la profondeur et le taux de remplissage des décolletés ? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (3 Avril 2006)

tête dans le c**, c'est bien un festival bédé, mais ça fatigue !!..... 
ranger mes affaires, voir les messages du week-end, mettre en ordre les adresses du week-end, envoyer les factures pour me faire rembourser mes frais et...me remettre au boulot !...
bon....par quoi je commence ?!...:mouais: 
sinon, je n'étais jamais allé dans le Nord; les gens sont très sympas !!...:love::love:
_et l'organisatrice du festival !!....._ :rose: :love:


			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire que la note sera inversement proportionnelle à la longueur des jupes, avec un correctif basé sur la profondeur et le taux de remplissage des décolletés ? :rateau:


je peux aider ?!..... 
 
:love:


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je peux aider ?!.....
> 
> :love:



Pour l'algèbre ? ou pour la géométrie ?


----------



## tirhum (3 Avril 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'algèbre ? ou pour la géométrie ?


c'est quoi ?!...
je ne connais que les courbes de Bézier !!...


----------



## guytantakul (3 Avril 2006)

Les plis de bézier... À son âge, il n'y a plus trop de courbes...


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Avril 2006)

Halte au blocage


----------



## tirhum (3 Avril 2006)

me v'la à faire une modif' (ajout d'un texte) sur un boulot datant de plusieurs mois !!...... 
c'est vraiment passque c'est quelqu'un de sympa !! et que c'est demandé gentiment... 


			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Les plis de bézier... À son âge, il n'y a plus trop de courbes...


ni ridé, ni fripé...... 
 
_... eux non plus....._ 
 





_.... c'est pas du poulet ..._


----------



## guytantakul (3 Avril 2006)

Pas mal ! J'apprécie comment tu dessines les mains ! :love:

(sauf le pouce gauche sur l'avant-dernière esquisse, et les doigts sur la troisième, même main )


----------



## Nephou (3 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

>



 Cest donc ça un festival de B.D.  je comprends mieux :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> *.... c'est pas du poulet ...*


Dommage !!! On leur aurait bien collé une grippe _arrière_...


----------



## tirhum (3 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> C&#8216;est donc ça un festival de B.D.  je comprends mieux :mouais:


en partie seulement, en partie !!....
 
 

y'a un festival à Lille ce week-end, les organisateurs (dont une étudiante ma foi fort sympathique... ) m'ont invité, mais je ne pense pas pouvoir y aller....:hein:



			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal ! J'apprécie comment tu dessines les mains ! :love:
> 
> (sauf le pouce gauche sur l'avant-dernière esquisse, et les doigts sur la troisième, même main )


croquis "vite faits" pour s'entraîner, je ne les retouche jamais ceux là....
va encore y avoir des jeux de mots.....

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2006)

Les ravages de pascal77 dans le bar des modos


----------



## Nephou (3 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Dommage !!! On leur aurait bien collé une grippe _arrière_...



[private]
ceci était un message à caractère thérapeutique
[/private]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Les ravages de pascal77 dans le bar des modos


Je nierai tout en bloc.


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _.... c'est pas du poulet ..._




J'aime bcp


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Avril 2006)

je découvre un très joli cadre...



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _.... c'est pas du poulet ..._



...bon ce qu'il y a dedans n'est pas mal non plus.


----------



## Grug2 (3 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _.... c'est pas du poulet ..._


de l'helium et un peu d'imagination  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> de l'helium et un peu d'imagination  :rateau:



Pareil pour les dames mais avec un tout petit peu moins d'imagination ?  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Avril 2006)

Vous avez vu sur l'Apple store, les Ibook sont indiqués "non-disponible". ça sent le nouveau Macbook.


_et là maintenant tu ne mettrais pas plutôt ça dans &#8220;rumeurs&#8221; voir &#8220;réagissez&#8221; voir nulle-part : « _Expédié sous: 24 h
Livraison gratuite_ » 

bisous by Nephou_











Et non, je déconne.  Ed_the_head, le roi de la blague.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour les dames mais avec un tout petit peu moins d'imagination ?  :rateau:



Je sais pas ce que vous avez écumé, mais ça devait être fort 

Elles sont charmantes, non?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tirhum, j'ai bien aimé la manière dont tu as pris le relais en tant qu'animateur, en réinventant *La pause rafraîchissante *!
> 
> :love:
> :love:
> ...



Bon, d'accord, mais la petite rousse: oui, celle là, tu l'as noté comment?:love: J'ai trouvé son exposé très sympathique. :love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon là maintenant, avec Heidi© en fond sonore _(le doublage français est une merveille, sans rire !)_, je fais une créa ultra-secrète dont évidemment je ne vous dirai rien je suis lié par un contrat moral autant que par... heu... _enfin bon faut pas qu' j' déconne, là !_
> :hein:
> 
> _J'espère que cette journée de printemps est pour vous pleine de good vibrations !
> _



Al Quaïda ? La maffia ? La C.I.A. ? Le F.L.D.P.L.* ? 






(*) Front de Libération Des Pays de Loire


----------



## macarel (4 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Al Quaïda ? La maffia ? La C.I.A. ? Le F.L.D.P.L.* ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il tourne encore ce M. Wilson?


----------



## Patamach (4 Avril 2006)

Moi:
 "Bonjour je t'appelle car ma boite Outlook est cassé je n'arrive plus à me connecter peux tu me depanner stp"

 Le Service Informatique:
 "Non là je n'ai pas le temps envoie moi un mail j'essayerai de le traiter asap"

:mouais: ... c'est pas gagné.


----------



## Nephou (4 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Hinhinhin... !*
> 
> _Y a le client qui va venir me dire ce qu'il en pense._


« Trop cher ! Trop lent ! »


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2006)

Nephou alias Léon a dit:
			
		

> « Trop cher ! Trop lent ! »



Tout l'opposé d'un nettoyeur gratuit et rapide avec une signature couleur menthol à l'effet jubilatoire et rafraîchissant pour tout édité qui se respecte


----------



## Dory (4 Avril 2006)

Rentrer chez soi après être coincée sur les boulevards extérieurs et mettre 45mn pour faire un kilomètre  

C'est la pagaille ..


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Rentrer chez soi après être coincée sur les boulevards extérieurs et mettre 45mn pour faire un kilomètre
> 
> C'est la pagaille ..



Viens faire un tour sur le forum Périphériques, ça va te changer !


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Avril 2006)

Aujourd'hui j'avais du temps, il faisait beau, alors je suis allé faire un tour.   
Parcourir la colline, me perdre un peu dans les sentiers pour écouter battre le coeur de la forêt, le chant des oiseaux et le vent dans les feuilles...c'est tellement bon et apaisant.  :love:  :love:
Ca fait bizarre de revoir certains endroits totalement transformé par le temps, de nouvelles bâtisses sont érigées là où petit j'allais faire le couillon...ça me rend quelque peu nostalgique...enfin la vie continue.
Ce fut une belle promenade par une après-midi ensoleillée.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui j'avais du temps, il faisait beau, alors je suis allé faire un tour.
> Parcourir la colline, me perdre un peu dans les sentiers pour écouter battre le coeur de la forêt, le chant des oiseaux et le vent dans les feuilles...c'est tellement bon et apaisant.  :love:  :love:
> Ca fait bizarre de revoir certains endroits totalement transformé par le temps, de nouvelles bâtisses sont érigées là où petit j'allais faire le couillon...ça me rend quelque peu nostalgique...enfin la vie continue.
> Ce fut une belle promenade par une après-midi ensoleillée.



P***** c'est beau... tu me fais couler une larme épaisse ......


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

j'arrive meme pas a etre en colere de toute façon c'est de ma faute:
je suis une dinde au 100%   

pour les petits "plaisir" noirs j'ai eté plus que gatée en cette journée :rateau: :rateau: 

premiere decouverte : le podium du "cher" billy attendu demain par 3000 ados a eté installé devant mon magasin 

deuxieme decouverte: pour la surveillance du magasin on doit se demerder , cet a dire , engager nous meme des surveillants privés :mouais: :mouais: .....
meme pas la peine de demander a ma boite :mouais: :mouais: ......bonjour les vols   

la journée continue.....

 j'ouvre le courrier où je trouve ma "jolie" fiche de paye : ma prime semestrielle au prorata c'est du pur delire fantaisiste d'un comptable aveugle 
qui ne connait pas la comptabilité et encore moins utiliser une calculette .....
et puis voilà "le meilleur reste a venir " (   ) un resumé de declaration de revenu : j'aurais totalisé 310 heures en 2 mois et 1 semaine !!!!  
quel foutage , j'en fais au bas  minimum 190h  par mois :mouais: passons ....

j'appelle le siege pour regler certains details  et demander entre autre un jour de congé  pour samedi prochain 
( vu que ici c'est ferié vendredi  et que mardi d'apres je suis en rtt , serait eté l'ideale de prende ce samedi  pour eviter de deposer les gosses vite fait chez ma mere et lui dire " merci maman , voilà les gosses , je repart en france travailler" ) :
 la reponse : NON , c'est pas digne d'un responsable prendre un jour de congé en pleine saision !!!!!!!   


me volà fixé , allé/retour en 48h  



je decide de me remonter le morale , j'achete , parmi toute mes chaussure , une paire de pompe ,
 celle qui me va le meiux etant donnée mes pieds pas vraiment de fée   
.....a bout de une demi heure je commence a avoir mal au pieds :rateau: mais pas question de remettre mes bottes , marre de le porter , il y a du soleil :love: 


beaucoup de paperasse , comme tous les mardis ......
les clients ne manquent pas  ....mes pireds me font de plus en plus sentir  


j'ai vraiment pas le moral , je decide d'aller m'acheter mon premier pantalon de la saison :
 sera l'occasion de le porter ce w.e. avec mes new pompes   


mission accomplie , mais pas parfaite : de 2 modeles que je voulais , 1 il sera livré jeudi , le second plus de stock .....
 je me rabat sur un autre , il est pas si mal que cela finalment   


je retourne bosser ......  les pompes me font suffrir encore plus et puis des pompes noire avec un pantalon marron sa se fait pas : 
je essayera vanement de trouver une paire qui puisse aller mais finalment je gardera le noire .....
tampis , vraiment pas top    


......enfin je rentre , ma fille remarque tout de suite les pompes : " bon choix maman, j'adore, j'en veut aussi de comme cela ":love: :love: :love: 
et mon pantalon ?????????  
"haaaaaaa????? c'est un new? il ressemble beaucoup a l'autre d'hiver":rateau: :rateau: 

j'enleve les pompes , je compte les degats : 6 ampoules !!!:modo: :modo: 




vivement demain


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> j'enleve les pompes , je compte les degats : 6 ampoules !!!:modo: :modo:



6 ampoules ! tu vois bien que tu est brillante !   


Je suis en train de reprendre le récit de la vie de mon grand-père qu'il avait commencé à écrire peu avant sa mort : l'enfance puis l'adolescence et les débuts de l'âge adulte d'un gamin qui avait quitté l'école à 11 ans et qui avait l'amour du travail bien fait. Il y a longtemps qu'il n'est plus là mais il y est encore.


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Avril 2006)

se souvenir d'avoir poser une main sur son dos ... auprés de sa hanche .. protection .. connivence ..;


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Avril 2006)

Et elle était d'accord au moins?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et elle était d'accord au moins?



Qu'est-ce que tu désires savoir d'autre ? :bebe: Vas-y surtout n'hésite pas à lui poser toutes les questions qui te passent par la tête  

PS : Il n'y avait pas quelqu'un chargé de l'envoyer dormir et de lui donner sa potion anti-pustules ?


----------



## Nephou (5 Avril 2006)

ça peut se faire


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Avril 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS : Il n'y avait pas quelqu'un chargé de l'envoyer dormir et de lui donner sa potion anti-pustules ?




D'habitude c'est Pascal77 qui s'en charge, il me borde et tout, et si il est pas là c'est DocEvil.
Mais ce soir ils se sont pas compris, Pascal a fait un jeu de mots à la con, Doc lui a envoyé un MP de 10 (comme les commandements) pages, et le temps que Pascal le lise, Doc était parti.
Le problème c'est que comme ce soir il pleut, Pascal avait prévu d'aller se tirer la bourre en bécane avec des potes, alors il a du partir (oui, Pascal préfère quand ça glisse un peu, c'est plus marrant il parait)

Bref, je suis comme un con, je vais demander à Nephou.
(Pas Backcat, il me raconte toujours des histoires qui font peur, après je dors mal.)


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> D'habitude c'est Pascal77 qui s'en charge, il me borde et tout, et si il est pas là c'est DocEvil.
> Mais ce soir ils se sont pas compris, Pascal a fait un jeu de mots à la con, Doc lui a envoyé un MP de 10 (comme les commandements) pages, et le temps que Pascal le lise, Doc était parti.
> Le problème c'est que comme ce soir il pleut, Pascal avait prévu d'aller se tirer la bourre en bécane avec des potes, alors il a du partir (oui, Pascal préfère quand ça glisse un peu, c'est plus marrant il parait)
> 
> ...



Si tu es sage, tu auras droit au bisou entre les deux pust... yeux  Évidemment pas de boogie pour Bobby avant de faire tes prières cette nuit, tu sais que Doc même absent est très à cheval sur son culte


----------



## Luc G (5 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> (Pas Backcat, il me raconte toujours des histoires qui font peur, après je dors mal.)


La bonne question à se poser, c'est de savoir si lui dort bien après


----------



## La mouette (5 Avril 2006)

Solitude ...calme...

Mon écran me renvoie mes peines, mes joies..

J'écoute le silence de la pluie qui tombe, j'attends demain qui est déjà là..

Mes petits me manquent, comme le calme, et cette existence qui me rappelle que tout n'est que luttes, futilités, et espérances....

A plus tard derrière les brumes du paraître...

Je vous souhaite à toutes et tous une agréable nuit...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Allez zou.
> :love:
> _Je vous dit *à ce soir*, je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils aient pas construit un fire-wall exprès pour moi, histoire que je communique pas à l'extérieur, au Monde Libre, les données ultra-secrètes qu'ils me confient !
> _



Tiens, coincidence  Il t'ont positionné où, on ira boire un café. J'ai les même :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2006)

A peine rentré de 2 semaines de vacances en équateur mon colloc me réclame une fondue t ce à 8h du mat :affraid:


----------



## Dory (5 Avril 2006)

Tu lui as tellement manqué  

Les sons du violon sonnent faux....l'archet surement en est la cause...


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> P***** c'est beau... tu me fais couler une larme épaisse ......



Tu veux un mouchoir??


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> - Ben non.
> Hé wéééééé !
> 
> :love:


----------



## tirhum (5 Avril 2006)

enfin !! :mouais: 
après tellement de tergiversations et d'attentes diverses, ça part chez l'imprimeur demain !....


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Apparemment non.
> *:king:
> 
> Là toute la troupe d'encodeurs pécé vient de s'extasier devant mon Powa.
> ...



Ce genre de moment a un côté jouissif parfois...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Avril 2006)

Ce qui est dingue, c'est que ça m'arrive encore fréquemment... avec mon titanium!   


_Par contre, faut éviter les concours de vitesse... _


----------



## macelene (5 Avril 2006)

CEs secrets noirs enfouis, sur lesquels on a peu de prise, mais qui empoisonnent, germent dans les tunnels de l'Oubli, et qui un jour refont surface dans la Vie sensible, pour souvent plus de mal que de bonheur...


----------



## Luc G (5 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça manque de gon... heu _de présence féminine_, et de musique.
> :love:
> J'ai l'impression de faire du webdesign au Grand Séminaire.
> :afraid:
> :rateau:



Une photo de Robero en soutane, je veux voir ça ! 

(PS. Je vois déjà le tome 18 des aventures de Roberto et Pepita : "Roberto au grand séminaire" et le dernier tome "Pepita rentre au couvent" )


----------



## Galatée (5 Avril 2006)

Là, maintenant, en allumant mon portable, je viens de voir que quelqu'un a essayé de m'appeler du Congo (00 242 etc.)    

Y s'passe des choses curieuses...

 :love:  :love:  :love:

_J'ai peur. :affraid:_


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> A peine rentré de 2 semaines de vacances en équateur mon colloc me réclame une fondue t ce à 8h du mat :affraid:



Scorie du décalage horaire ?


----------



## guytantakul (5 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Scorie du décalage horaire ?


 Non, besoin de retrouver sa flore intestinale comme avant le plus vite possible !  




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pause déjeuner, comme je suis bien élevé et que l'on va bosser ensemble cet après-m', je salue la seule femme de la boîte (enfin : de cet étage), et en dix minutes, pendant que je finissais mon taboulé, elle m'a raconté son accouchement.
> :afraid:
> 
> Je dois avoir un don particulier pour ça _(à défaut d'autres dons de séduction plus utiles :mouais: )_ : je collectionne les confidences obstétriques de quasi-inconnues !
> ...


Et c'était bien ? Y'avait épisio ? Syntocinon ? Combien de mg ?


----------



## Nephou (5 Avril 2006)

:mouais: _Post partum_ ça ferait un bon pseudo non


----------



## guytantakul (5 Avril 2006)

Pour une fille oui, sinon, ça fait un tantinet constipé


----------



## Galatée (5 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je tiens à préciser que je n'y suis pour rien.
> _Je suis en train de m'ennuyer dans un building d'un centre d'affaires au nord de Nantes.
> :love:
> 
> ...



Non, non, j'connais personne là-bas, j'ai cherché les indicatifs téléphoniques sur Internet  

Et vous savez quoi ? Le pire, c'est que ça a rappelé tout à l'heure. Pourtant, en tombant sur mon répondeur, la personne aurait bien dû voir que c'était pas moi qu'elle voulait appeler...

*Au secours, on me harcèle !!! Parraaaain, marraaaine ! :affraid:*

Sinon, là maintenant, je vais aller me faire un bon expresso, en écoutant le magnifique concerto pour violoncelle de Philip Glass, que je vais ensuite tenter de trouver avec mes petites mains et mon pauvre violoncelle tout désaccordé (je sens que ça va me prendre toute l'après-midi...).

 :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez joue Nick Marshall a dit:
			
		

> elle m'a raconté son accouchement.
> :afraid:
> 
> Je dois avoir un don particulier pour ça _(à défaut d'autres dons de séduction plus utiles :mouais: )_ : je collectionne les confidences obstétriques de quasi-inconnues !
> ...



L'avantage de manipuler un sèche-cheveux dans sa salle de bain.


----------



## Grug2 (5 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> se souvenir d'avoir poser une main sur son dos ... auprés de sa hanche .. protection .. connivence ..;


ah, les joies de la clarinette :love:


----------



## Grug2 (5 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pause déjeuner, comme je suis bien élevé et que l'on va bosser ensemble cet après-m', je salue la seule femme de la boîte (enfin : de cet étage),



dans ces cas d'etude ethnographique, on a le droit de parler de femelle



> et en dix minutes, pendant que je finissais mon taboulé, elle m'a raconté son accouchement.
> :afraid:


peut etre qu'en dejeunant de hotdogs 



> Je dois avoir un don particulier pour ça _(à défaut d'autres dons de séduction plus utiles :mouais: )_ : je collectionne les confidences obstétriques de quasi-inconnues !
> :rateau:
> :love:


Drague des celibataires, elle te raconteront leurs avortements  :rateau:


----------



## Dory (5 Avril 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug2.



Tu es un poisson rouge ou un piranha ?

Elle a vu en lui le père de famille...il devait avoir une lingette ou une couche qui sortait de son sac


----------



## mado (5 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Drague des celibataires, elle te raconteront leurs avortements  :rateau:



Et si tu dragues des célibataires _avec_ enfants, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> > Arrêtez de dire que je drague : _je crée le dialogue social par des rapports de travail attentifs courtois et constructifs dans le but de..._
> Heu...
> _... de travailler, quoi._




Un commercial dans toute sa splendeur ! :modo: :casse:


----------



## macmarco (5 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _je crée le dialogue social par des rapports de travail attentifs courtois et constructifs dans le but de..._
> Heu...
> _... de travailler, quoi._




Ah ouais, t'appelles ça comme ça toi ?     :love:


[Edith]
La vache, si le gouvernement envisageait le dialogue social de cette manière-là, faudrait 'achement plus de femmes aux responsabilités, vu qu'il n'y a quasiment que des hommes en poste au gouvernement et dans les syndicats !!!  :rateau:   
[/Edith]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Avril 2006)

... Je profite de la 4ème semaine de blocage pour bosser pour moi, et chez moi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, t'appelles ça comme ça toi ?     :love:
> 
> 
> [Edith]
> ...



Là ménant © Je me dis qu'avec une perruque, un push-up, des talons aiguilles et peut-être une petite épilation, il y aurait sans doute une possibilité pour Roberto de faire avancer les négociations de façon fulgurante afin que le Ninja n'entâme pas sa sixième semaine de travail à la maison


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2006)

Là je mange une petite barre chocolaté de 34 kilos


----------



## Patamach (5 Avril 2006)

Je ne fous strictement rien et essaye, grâce à une habile pichenette à echappement latéral, de balancer une crotte de nez sur mon collègue de droite.
Je sais c'est immonde.
J'ai honte.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2006)

La ménant, je viens de me rendre compte, en regardant mon tableau de bord, depuis Firefox, sur mon PowerBook G3/266, que l'animation des 27  du coup de boule de GlobalCut y est plus fluide que sur mon iMac G4/700 avec Safari  :affraid:




EDIT : Pour Webo : Pareil, avec Firefox, ils tirent tous la langue en même temps, sur Safari, le premier l'a déjà rentrée quand le dernier la sort


----------



## guytantakul (5 Avril 2006)

Attention, un cdb de global, c'est dangereux... Consulte si ça te gratte trop, promis ?  

EDIT : Pour Webo : Pareil, ça gratte terriblement !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Attention, un cdb de global, c'est dangereux... Consulte si ça te gratte trop, promis ?



Seulement pour les francs, mes gènes kimri me protègent


----------



## Grug2 (5 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> > Arrêtez de dire que je drague : _je crée le dialogue social par des rapports de travail attentifs courtois et constructifs dans le but de..._
> Heu...
> _... de travailler, quoi._




de travailler au rapprochement des sexes dans un esprit de cordialité et de detente mutuelle.



(nan, j'te jure, t'es pas crédible, t'as même oublié les smilleys  )


----------



## guytantakul (5 Avril 2006)

Tendu, tendu... Tout ça n'a qu'un temps ! Vive la détente, que je puisse enfin dormir


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Avril 2006)

De ce pas, je vais manger dans le meilleur resto d'Accra.

À ce qu'on dit...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> De ce pas, je vais manger dans le meilleur resto d'Accra.
> 
> À ce qu'on dit...



Le chef est un gars bon ? :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2006)

'tain je viens de bouffer une corde, de la balle !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2006)

En gros tu vas au boulot quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> De ce pas, je vais manger dans le meilleur resto d'Accra.


Accra... Une morue... Et personne ne réagit ?

Comprends plus.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Accra... Une morue... Et personne ne réagit ?
> 
> Comprends plus.



Heuuuuuuu... C'est un truc à la Pascal77?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si c'était aussi simple !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah t'as pas de bol ! moi mon msn n'arrete pas de faire flop flop flop (vivement un trente pouces) pour que j'aille arbitrer un conflit au labo 

Ça c'est son bécher, ok ? tu touches pas ok ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuuu... C'est un truc à la Pascal77?



Moi, je l'avais vu celui là, mais je l'ai trouvé trop nul, c'est une "fine" allusion à la célèbre recette portugaise : les accras de morue


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est une "fine" allusion à la célèbre recette portugaise : les accras de morue



Noooooooooon?!?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2006)

Mince, j'avais pas vu la dernière rangée de smilies dans ton post ! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

petit moment,

je ne suis pas le seul maciste sur le site
La rebellion se prépare:love::love::love:

En plus, ils ont irport comme borne wifi

Le travail de sape commence.

:love::love::love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> petit moment,
> 
> je ne suis pas le seul *maciste* sur le site
> La rebellion se prépare:love::love::love:


Tu vas jouer dans un péplum ? Un remake de Maciste contre Hercule : "La rebellion de Maciste et ses clônes contre Hercule" ? :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Avril 2006)

"Deux qui le tiennent et trois qui l'embêtent"


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Deux qui le tiennent et trois qui l'embêtent"




*Hé non frérot*
fallait une rime en "ule"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Hé non frérot*
> fallait une rime un "ule"



Certes, frangin, certes... Mais j'ai perdu le goût des rimes en "ule"...


----------



## krystof (6 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Accra... Une morue... Et personne ne réagit ?
> 
> Comprends plus.




Déjà fait


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Certes, frangin, certes... Mais j'ai perdu le goût des rimes en "ule"...




moi aussi, ça laisse un goût encore plus amer qu'une bonne Orval...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Déjà fait



Avec le poisson boucané, la morue et les queues de cochons ou de truie on peut faire un bon bouillon d&#8217;awara. Il faut des concombres et du lard fumé aussi :bebe:


----------



## tirhum (6 Avril 2006)

sentiment étrange d'insatisfaction alors que tout va bien à priori.....
la journée est douce, le soleil vient lécher un coin du bureau, je travaille sans forcer.....mais je n'arrive pas à me sentir serein, comme si un "orage" hypothétique allait éclater....
boaf !! ça va peut-être passer......


edit :
_une ombre dans l'ombre, ça peut ressembler à ça ?!.....
(rien à voir avec l'orage !)_


----------



## da capo (6 Avril 2006)

Assez confortablement installé derrière mon écran je regarde par la fenêtre de Macgénération...

De midi à deux heures, les forums se font plus calmes : pour la plupart, c'est la trève, le repas avec les collègues ou avec les copains...
Pour moi, cet arrêt est un instant de paix avec des stagiaires ou étudiants moins nombreux, moins pressants et le moment révé pour faire toute sorte de choses inutiles mais tellement apaisantes : jouer au démineur, boire un café...

Et vous, pendant cette pause, que faites-vous ?


----------



## HmJ (6 Avril 2006)

Ben pour moi c'est entre 19:00 et 21:00 heure de Tokyo, alors je commence a attaquer les problemes serieux... C'est le matin que c'est plutot calme du cote de MacGe...


----------



## Jec (6 Avril 2006)

Avec l'habitude de manger vers 13h30-14h00, je continue de bosser.. et ne pas être déranger par le téléphone est un simple bonheur ...


----------



## duracel (6 Avril 2006)

Je mange et je trouve 5 min pour m'allonger et rêver à mon repas du soir.


----------



## tirhum (6 Avril 2006)

....c'est l'heure ou ma p'tite "_tornade_" se réveille....:bebe:
il faut donc alors passer à la phase "gavage".....:casse:
:love:


----------



## tirhum (6 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tirhum, j'ai bien aimé la manière dont tu as pris le relais en tant qu'animateur, en réinventant *La pause rafraîchissante *!


...glacée là !.....

y'a plus person !!... 
_'rais p'têt pas dû poster un portrait de "el gato"?!....._ :rateau:

_...que des dessins hors-charte à poster moi !!.... les autres j'ai pas le droit, because "contrats"...._:mouais:


----------



## Grug2 (6 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> sentiment étrange d'insatisfaction alors que tout va bien à priori.....
> la journée est douce, le soleil vient lécher un coin du bureau, je travaille sans forcer.....mais je n'arrive pas à me sentir serein, comme si un "orage" hypothétique allait éclater....
> boaf !! ça va peut-être passer......
> 
> ...


----------



## Nephou (6 Avril 2006)

fusion : on va pas faire un fil par tranche de deux heures. merci

_bisous by Nephou_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...glacée là !.....
> 
> y'a plus person !!...
> _'rais p'têt pas dû poster un portrait de "el gato"?!....._ :rateau:
> ...


Tu sais très bien ce que je pense de ton portrait...  Ne me dépeint pas plus terrible que je le suis vraiment 

Et va revoir le post de ma part qui suscite de douloureuses craintes et ombres dans ta pourtant splendide journée  Et regarde les deux petits signes qui le terminent.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

>


Fabuleux !! Quel honneur encore une fois ! Croqué par deux si belles plumes, ça m'encouragerait presque à continuer la flagellation forumique avec encore plus d'entrain ! Merci Grug


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Fabuleux !! Quel honneur encore une fois ! Croqué par deux si belles plumes, ça m'encouragerait presque à continuer la flagellation forumique avec encore plus d'entrain ! Merci Grug



Oui, mais il ne faudrait pas que BackongCat finisse comme son cousin. :affraid: Tu vas me dire tu as l'avantage d'avoir la queue visiblement préhensile et tu ne risques pas de descendre de ton perchoir avant de l'avoir décidé, comme tout félin qui se respecte


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

>


Cette &#339;uvre est une somme.  

Curieusement, la forme du building MacGe m'évoque autre chose ... Mais quoi


----------



## Grug2 (6 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Cette &#339;uvre est une somme.
> 
> Curieusement, la forme du building MacGe m'évoque autre chose ... Mais quoi




après mac vs PC,  osX vs Windaube&#8482; Bordeaux vs Bourgogne   

Macgeneration, le site des debats essentiels  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Cette uvre est une somme.
> 
> Curieusement, la forme du building MacGe m'évoque autre chose ... Mais quoi



Une bouche d'artillerie façon Forbin  ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Avril 2006)

là après 15 mn de "conversation enflammée".... :rateau:  mon amie vient de me dire que "j'avais raison" !!...  




_serait-ce un "coup de Jarnac", n'aurais gagné qu'une bataille et non la guerre ?!...._:rateau: 
:mouais:



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais très bien ce que je pense de ton portrait...  Ne me dépeint pas plus terrible que je le suis vraiment


je n'oserais pas ! 
 


			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et va revoir le post de ma part qui suscite de douloureuses craintes et ombres dans ta pourtant splendide journée  Et regarde les deux petits signes qui le terminent.


j'les avions vu !! 
_mes craintes étaient toute personnelles, je les ais toujours d'ailleurs !!_


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> là après 15 mn de "conversation enflammée".... :rateau:  mon amie vient de me dire que "j'avais raison" !!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut que je lui présente la mienne pour qu'elle apprenne comment faire...


----------



## macelene (6 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça : _"Vu ce que tu te foules tu pourrais aller les chercher, tes drôles !"_ ??
> 
> :rose:




Ouais d'abord... et puis ranger le linge dans les armoires, préparer le dîner en ne loupant pas la béchamel pour le gratin... ensuite faire la vaisselle qui traîne, passer l'aspiro, nettoyer les chiottes, la salle de bains... j'en oublie certainement  :rateau: ... N'oublie pas de faire les carreaux du salon...


----------



## Dory (6 Avril 2006)

....et d'aller chercher Madame à la sortie de son travail car ELLE ..elle bosse


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'attends mes p'tits gars avec la baby sitter.


Tu connais Blanche-neige et les 7 nains ?

hé hi hé ho
on r'tourne voir Roberto.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Elle est super lente, la Canon© Pixma IP 4200.
> Mais ça me convient, chuis pas pressé.
> 
> *


*

de toutes façons, si tu avais une imprimante plus rapide, tu gagnerais une ou deux minutes et tu en ferais quoi de ces deux minutes gagnées, hein?  *


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2006)

Il posterait qu'il a gagné deux minutes


----------



## Grug2 (6 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Oh hé ça va hein !
> *
> 
> Je configure l'imprimante.
> ...


:affraid: et tu l'as payée 111&#8364; :affraid: 

j'ai acheté le même modèle il y a 3 mois à 50 &#8364; !

 :affraid:


----------



## Nephou (6 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: et tu l'as payée 111 :affraid:
> 
> j'ai acheté le même modèle il y a 3 mois à 50  !
> 
> :affraid:




Oui mais la sienne elle est plus lente.


----------



## mikoo (6 Avril 2006)

Là maintenant,
mon corps crevé à près un jogging sur l'île de Nantes à tourner en rond...
mon cerveau comme vidé malgré que j'ai bossé toute la journée, 
mon esprit purifié,
et je songe à ma "nouvelle" décision : arrêter de fumer.
Quelle vie!  :rateau: :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (6 Avril 2006)

tu veux bien dire à ta signature d'arrêter de bouger comme ça !!!...
c'est un truc à perdre son neurone !.....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> à près un jogging sur l'île de Nantes  : arrêter de fumer.


Va prendre une douche !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

On devrait surtout lui dire d'en changer... C'est pas super bon pour son image d'avoir une signature comme celle-là.


----------



## mikoo (6 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Va prendre une douche !



c'est déjà fait  :love: (euh... la douche) :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> c'est déjà fait  :love: (euh... la douche) :mouais:



Bon, ben t'as plus qu'à changer ton agité, là, dans ta signature, et tu seras à jour !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Elle a pas été trop abimée en tombant du camión ?



Pas évident, j'ai acheté il y a quelques mois pour 70  chez MacWay une barrette mémoire qu'on me proposait pour près de 120  à la Flaque (et 135 chez Cursouf).


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ce doit être pénible de ne parler qu'américain._


Pas plus que de lire le français certains jours.


----------



## Melounette (6 Avril 2006)

J'ai pas super tout compris au sujet de ce fil. Mais bon je me lance. Qu'on me dise si je suis hors sujet.
Ce qui m'occupe là maintenant :




Réussir à faire un plan lumière dans le genre sur WYSIWYG. J'ai beau avoir toujours été autodidacte, là je rame et je m'énerve pour réussir à m'en servir . Pourtant, il faut que ça rentre, j'ai pas le choix...."C'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron", bin mon vieux, sur ce coup là, qu'est-ce que je forge, mais de forgeron je n'en vois pas la queue d'un.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et là je poste en attendant qu'elle imprime.
> _J'aime vraiment bien cette imprimante.
> _
> 
> ...



Oserais-je dire que tu l'aimeras moins quand, à une minute de partir, le croissant dans la bouche et le café resté dans la cafetière (tu as noté je suis tes aventures), tu te souviendras qu'il te manque l'impression du truc indispensable, qu'il te faut pour aujourd'hui, là tout de suite et ceci de façon impérative ?  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Melounette (6 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu es pile dedans, même si je n'ai rien compris à ce qui t'occupait présentement


Spa grave, personne ne comprend jamais ce que je fais, à moins de bosser dans la technique du spectacle. Et encore, y a des cerveaux d'huitres là dedans.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (6 Avril 2006)

Me demande si je vais réussir à terminer de peindre ces p****** de grillages du jardin avant samedi :hein:  ... et puis j'm'en mets partout et c'est du "vert tennis" , j'en ai sous les ongles, sur la lèvre, dans les cheveux ..... 

Ils me sortent par les yeux ces grillages..... ça fait un mois que c'est commencé.....

Tiens bon Momo t'en vois la fin.. avant de t'attaquer au portail de 6 mètres de long ... :mouais: :hein:


----------



## yvos (6 Avril 2006)

là, je suis un peu désoeuvré...ma ptite meuf :love: n'est pas là...ça sent la soirée inutile à floudre :afraid:, à moins que je me motive pour avancer de ce bouquin, là, genre de 897 pages..à raison de 2 pages par jour, j'en ai jusqu'à la retraite


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je reviens de la Flaque©, *PLOUF* une imprimante à cent onze euros, ça m'agace profondément, j'étais avec mon pote David qui va se faire refiler un appareil photo numérique par Alèm Le Terrible...




non, mon prénom, c'est pas Ivan ! 

'tain, tu dois avoir un truc ! avant que tu n'arrives, rien, nada, pas de clients pour moi ! après ton passage, tous pour moi... c'est ça l'effet magique de Roberto *VENDEZ*  


mikoo : le jogging, c'est plus cool sur l'Ile de Versailles : d'une, c'est 'achement plus petit  et en plus c'est moins pollué ! 

pis en plus, j'habite à côté !


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non, mon prénom, c'est pas Ivan !
> 
> 'tain, tu dois avoir un truc ! avant que tu n'arrives, rien, nada, pas de clients pour moi ! après ton passage, tous pour moi... c'est ça l'effet magique de Roberto *VENDEZ*
> 
> ...




on passe boire un verre ?


----------



## Grug2 (6 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mikoo : le jogging, c'est plus cool sur l'Ile de Versailles : d'une, c'est 'achement plus petit  et en plus c'est moins pollué !
> 
> pis en plus, j'habite à côté !


parce que tu tiens vraiment à ce qu'il vienne  courir à coté de chez toi ?


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> parce que tu tiens vraiment à ce qu'il vienne  courir à coté de chez toi ?




ouais.. sa signature est dans la ligne de mire des modos... et puis, s'il m'ennuie, je le fous à l'eau ! 


ps : ya de quoi amarrer un bateau, tu viens quand mon ptit Grug ?


----------



## Grug2 (6 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ouais.. sa signature est dans la ligne de mire des modos... et puis, s'il m'ennuie, je le fous à l'eau !
> 
> 
> ps : ya de quoi amarrer un bateau, tu viens quand mon ptit Grug ?


vu que mon bateau est maintenant dans la grande bassine, et que je compte pas le remonter en atlantique&#8230; disons dès que tu as un aquarium d'amis


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2006)

et entre douze heures trente et treize heures trente ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ouais.. sa signature est dans la ligne de mire des modos... et puis, s'il m'ennuie, je le fous à l'eau !


 
Me souviens d'un temps où un modo avait cette signature... mais sans doute que elle non plus _n'existait pas_...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je suis tout à toi, grand fou !_
> :love: :love: :love:


Il en a de la chance... Il peut pas te garder après aussi ? :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Me souviens d'un temps où un modo avait cette signature... mais sans doute que elle non plus _n'existait pas_...



T'as oublié le  après les points de suspention


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il en a de la chance... Il peut pas te garder après aussi ? :love:




non, non, sûrement pas ! mon appart est trop petit pour ma copine, Roberto et moi... euh non, Moi ET Roberto...


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2006)

la  ? je viens d'envoyer un pli discret a un certain mr godde qui habite ... une ville de la saucisse :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

C'est pas lui qui s'est associé avec ce type pour monter une petite entreprise, une fabrique d'accessoires ?...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la  ? je viens d'envoyer un pli discret a un certain mr godde qui habite ... une ville de la saucisse :rateau:




*Ah, je croyais que tu bossais dans l'informatique*
... pas dans la VPC de produits à caractère sexuel...




:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

fifille a pris en photo son frerot a l'occasion de carneval....:love: 
fifille a decidé d'en tirer une pour l'offrir a ma mamancherie avec un joli cadre... 
donc fifille decide de me l'envoyer pour que je puisse effectuer l'operation 
"fonction tampon toshop" pour masquer l'arriere plan d'une voiture   

facile !!!!!!!!! 

oui mais ........pas moyen de deverouiller cette photo (ni des autres où j'avais deja fait des modif) :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

qui a osé me faire un truc pareil et me verrouiller toute mes photo ??????  


je sens que fifille devra choisir un'autre cadeau pour ma maman cherie    :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> fifille a pris en photo son frerot a l'occasion de carneval....:love:
> fifille a decidé d'en tirer une pour l'offrir a ma mamancherie avec un joli cadre...
> donc fifille decide de me l'envoyer pour que je puisse effectuer l'operation
> "fonction tampon toshop" pour masquer l'arriere plan d'une voiture
> ...



Tu n'as sans doute pas le bon format de fichier pour ton image. Elles sont en quoi?


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2006)

je suis en train de découvrir le blog d'un pote dessineux..... 
un des gags mettant en scène son personnage "cousin" m'a bien fait marrer !!.....:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

C'est dingue, ce que Franquin a pu inspirer, avec le style graphique de ses idées noires :love:


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> fifille a pris en photo son frerot a l'occasion de carneval....:love:
> fifille a decidé d'en tirer une pour l'offrir a ma mamancherie avec un joli cadre...
> donc fifille decide de me l'envoyer pour que je puisse effectuer l'operation
> "fonction tampon toshop" pour masquer l'arriere plan d'une voiture
> ...




pomme-I sur l'icone de ton fichier et tu déverrouilles... c'est tout.

c'est elle qui a verrouillé sur l'appareil ou c'est un problème d'autorisations ?


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Edit=*Alèm ?
> Les étudiants contestataires _(pas les miens ils sont super-sages) _bloquent les dépots de bus et de tram : pars maintenant à pince si tu veux qu'on bouffe ensemble à midi et demi !



je viens de me réveiller...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

Ou alors la photo est sur un CD ?


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2006)

Calques verrouillés !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors la photo est sur un CD ?




non, la photo a eté envoyé par mail ......

dans pomme i pas de verrouillage .....
toutes mes photos sont verrouillé sur toshop , meme celle que j'avais deja tamponnées .....
"impossible d'effectuer cette operation le calque est verrouillé"
si je prends un calque pas verrouillé , la photo se deplace avec pomme clic  et pas moyen de tamponner....


merci a tous mais depuis mercredi je me prends la tete la dessus
et sauf miracle du soir (là je part bientot travailler) c'est pas demain que fifille ammenera la photo a la fnac pour un tirage 



bon aprem a tous :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Calques verrouillés !




hééééé hoooo    

suis pas une genie de la foto moi et encore moin de toshop :rose: 





.....d'ailleur a part gerer des pompes et ses annexe je suis pas bonne pour pas grand chose    







edit : là je vais vraiment etre en retard !!!


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2006)

si ! tu as fait des jolis chtites n'enfants !  et c'est déjà beaucoup ! 


ps : parfois, j'ai envie de faire valser la charte avec des perches tendues comme ça... elles sont même vachement tendues !


----------



## Grug2 (7 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue, ce que Franquin a pu inspirer, avec le style graphique de ses idées noires :love:



 voire avec son style tout court


----------



## mikoo (7 Avril 2006)

Là maintenant je me sens chanceux d'avoir pu circuler sans problème en tram ce matin, même à cause des blocus des transports en commun.   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

Ah làlà quel beau métier, on viient de m'inviter frais payés pour aller voir le callovo-oxfordien à..... Majorque


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> voire avec son style tout court



Aussi, mais qui s'en plaindrait ? :love: :love:


----------



## sofiping (7 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah làlà quel beau métier, on viient de m'inviter frais payés pour aller voir le callovo-oxfordien à..... Majorque



Calogero à Oxford ?  ... et on te paye le hot dog et la bière ... y'en a qu'ont de la chance quand même !!!


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2006)

ça hurle dans les mégaphones, pas loin de la maison....:mouais:
et les flics sont tout recouvert de leur rigidité......


----------



## guytantakul (7 Avril 2006)

Vive la matraque souple ! (ou le goumi, chaussette et sable réunis)


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Vive la matraque souple !


Arrête de trouver des excuses à ton âge avancé !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Calogero à Oxford ?  ... et on te paye le hot dog et la bière ... y'en a qu'on de la chance quand même !!!



L'oxfordien étant, sauf erreur de ma part, un étage stratigraphique du secondaire, le premier du jurassique supérieur, je crois, je pense que le callovien doit être le dernier du jurassique moyen, sinon, il eut sans doute parlé d'oxfordo callovien. calogero, c'est bien plus ancien que ça !


----------



## sofiping (7 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> L'oxfordien étant, sauf erreur de ma part, un étage stratigraphique du secondaire, le premier du jurassique supérieur, je crois, je pense que le callovien doit être le dernier du jurassique moyen, sinon, il eut sans doute parlé d'oxfordo callovien. calogero, c'est bien plus ancien que ça !



je voulais juste ajouter qu'il fasse attention en montant sur l'estrate ...  

autant aller jusqu'au bout ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je voulais juste ajouter qu'il fasse attention en montant sur l'estrate ...
> 
> autant aller jusqu'au bout ...



Dis tout de suite qu'il en tient une couche !  Quand on lui dit ça, il fait mauvaise mine et râle !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> L'oxfordien étant, sauf erreur de ma part, un étage stratigraphique du secondaire, le premier du jurassique supérieur, je crois, je pense que le callovien doit être le dernier du jurassique moyen, sinon, il eut sans doute parlé d'oxfordo callovien. calogero, c'est bien plus ancien que ça !


Pütain, pas un jeu de mot foireux ! pour la peine je t'offre ça !

Edith : mauvais lien, corrigé


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

Edit : Effectivement, il est plus lisible, pis l'autre, j'ai pas d'imprimante A1 ou A0 


EDIT : Là ménant, je viens juste de m'apercevoir que suite à la réorganisation des forums, le forum "Logiciels" (où je modère) avait changé son nom, pour "Applications" :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah làlà quel beau métier, on viient de m'inviter frais payés pour aller voir le callovo-oxfordien à..... Majorque



Alors qu'ils auraient pu t'envoyer, il me semble, sur les Causses : ça leur aurait coûté moins cher et tu aurais sans doute aussi bien mangé


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : Là ménant, je viens juste de m'apercevoir que suite à la réorganisation des forums, le forum "Logiciels" (où je modère) avait changé son nom, pour "Applications" :rateau:



Il va falloir prévoir un logiciel, pardon, une application "dictionnaire" pour les modos.

Bon, à tous les coups, c'est Benjamin qui s'y colle pour faire le dicomodo.


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2006)

que des gaffes aujourd'hui !!..... :sick:
y'a de ces jours..... 





© Glenn Barr

_vivement demain...._


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

Ça existe aussi en France ces saloperies de croque-monsieur ? :sick:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

Rien que le nom me fait sentir l'odeur des pieds dans des vieilles chaussures de skis.

Pouark.


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2006)

ah bon, il était trop mou le croque-monsieur ? j'étais persuadé qu'il était dur... 

_quelle belle perche tendue quand même !_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça existe aussi en France ces saloperies de croque-monsieur ? :sick:




*Alors ne vas jamais*
te promener la nuit au bois de Boulogne


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2006)

Thhôôh !!.....
:love:

deuxième café et aucun signe d'activité cérébrale.....:mouais: 
 
_pourtant k'j'attaque un p'tit "truc" en retard...._


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2006)

Recette du café d'informaticien : mettre l'eau dans une casserole, et poser un fer à cheval dedans. Faire bouillir, puis ajouter du café moulu jusqu'à ce que le fer à cheval flotte ! :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

Photo ??? histoire que j'écume un peu moi aussi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Avril 2006)

*Ce matin*
je me pesé, ben j'avais perdu deux kilos vous savez ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un proverbe suisse qui dit :
> _"Coup de boule vert de WebOliver
> Fleurira si tu parles de Baby-sitter."
> _




*tu vas jouer l'entremetteur*
entre Ouebo et la babysitter ?




 
:mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2006)

De tcheu ça écume...


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Avril 2006)

l'entendre penser à hier ... où je l'entourais de mes bras en entrant au restaurant ... penser à ses lèvres douces ... à la peau tendre de son cou ... 
rêver simplement ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Avril 2006)

l'entendre dire "j'ai pris deux kilos!!!!" et la trouver encore plus belle ... :love: 







( ndlr: 58kg pour 1m60)


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Avril 2006)

l'entendre dire avant de rencontrer ses parents ...  "ma mère aime la tendresse et mon père ... le foot!!"
pas de soucis ... je connais les deux ... la voici rassurée


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Joel est amoureux, je vous l'annonce !
> _:love:



J'espère, je lui souhaite, que cette fois soit la bonne, on aime tellement mieux le voir comme ça !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hier on a diné dans une maison d'architecte incroyable, un truc de rêve comme on en voit que dans les pubs Audi©...
> :love:
> _(Et encore, dans ce cas-là, il s'agit de montage Photoshop)
> _



 T'as mangé dans un montage photoshop ? :affraid:

Roberto, mon ami, tu travailles trop, ces temps ci, tu as besoin de repos (t'as pris ta tisane ?) :mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (9 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as mangé dans un montage photoshop ? :affraid:


  
C'est pour ça qu'il est complètement décalqué.  
Quelle épreuve.


----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2006)

là maintenant.....

Faudrait que je me mettes à bosser.... 

_motives toi, Pierrou, allez motives toi...._ :sick:

Oh la flemme, j'attends cet aprèm.... :rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Avril 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant.....
> 
> Faudrait que je me mettes à bosser....
> 
> ...



J'veux pas te décourager mais cet aprèm tu auras encore plus la flemme !!!!!  Allez met toi un coup de pied aux fesses !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2006)

là, maintenant, je rentre du tennis... décalqué  . je vais me doucher en écoutant david gilmour et puis j nous ferai un petit roti de boeuf avec des pommes de terres forestieres maisons. :love:

Tout ceci étant dit, après 2hoo de tennis, j'écume sévère... même le chat ne s'approche pas de moi à moins de 2m:rose::rose:

Vivement dimanche prochain :love::love::love:


----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> J'veux pas te décourager mais cet aprèm tu auras encore plus la flemme !!!!!  Allez met toi un coup de pied aux fesses !!!!


Marre de bosser 3/4h par jour en plus des cours.... en fait...  :sick:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> là, maintenant, je rentre du tennis... décalqué  . je vais me doucher en écoutant david gilmour et puis j nous ferai un petit roti de boeuf avec des pommes de terres forestieres maisons. :love:
> 
> Tout ceci étant dit, après 2hoo de tennis, j'écume sévère... même le chat ne s'approche pas de moi à moins de 2m:rose::rose:
> 
> Vivement dimanche prochain :love::love::love:




Veinard ! Je t'envie beaucoup..... à une autre époque ..... j'avais le cours de tennis en bas de mon immeuble .......  

Allez zou..... sous la douche !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Avril 2006)

Sans dec...

On s'en cague.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2006)

Moi pas : je vais baisser ses tarifs


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sans dec...
> 
> On s'en cague.



Sonny rime toujours avec poésie !!


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Avril 2006)

Et avec kiki...


----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2006)

Ouioui Roberto, tu es surpuissant...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sans dec...
> 
> On s'en cague.


À vrai dire, je suis totalement d'accord avec Sonny. Je m'en cague à un point pas croyable, à tel point en fait que je vais m'offrir quelques petites vacances. Entre les jeux cons et les fils dégoulinants de bons sentiments qui font du bonheur un truc ordinaire et fade, le Bar a atteint un degré de rien assez effrayant. Ce rien insupportable, pathétique et avilissant, je vous le laisse.


----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2006)

Hé, Roberto, il arrive quand le 2 épisode de Roberte & Pépita ?  :love:

j'en peux plus d'attendre moi


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2006)

C'est malin il me demande un login/password, je me permet de te rappeler qu'au ©ercle on se faisait vertement engueuler pour des liens payants


----------



## Grug2 (9 Avril 2006)

je viens de planter deux arbres, un laurier et un cerisier (pour l'instant ça ressemble plutot à un baton), et là, les doigts encore pleins de terre, j'essaye de me mettre au travail parceque mine de rien on est dejà le 9 avril, et que j'avais promis de livrer avant debut avril&#8230; 




note pour plus tard : prendre une cartye de fidélité chez truffaut&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> je viens de planter deux arbres, un laurier et un cerisier (pour l'instant ça ressemble plutot à un baton)



Attention, si les feuilles sortent sur le tuteur, c'est pas bon !


----------



## mikoo (9 Avril 2006)

Là maintenant j'ai mal à la tête. :hein: 
... je vais aller prendre l'air dehors, ptite promenade


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant *j'ai mal à la tête*. :hein:
> ... je vais aller prendre l'air dehors, ptite promenade



Toi, t'as encore trop regardé ton ancienne signature !


----------



## mikoo (9 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, t'as encore trop regardé ton ancienne signature !



mais euh nan c'est pas ça.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2006)

moi j'ai fini de tamponner une photo (celle de fifille qui veut l'offrir a mamancherie)
et enfin de l'imprimer a la bonne taille du cadre qui va l'accueillir   


j'etais dessus depuis 10 h de ce matin :rose: 


vu que impossible de  " tamponner/duplicata " le fond reel (neige sur des pavés )
 j'ai opté par un tampon du choix de toshop : buissons epineux     


volà le (minable) resultat 
http://img333.imageshack.us/img333/5596/lario4lp.jpg



heuresement que mamancherie n'a plus une vue supersonique


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2006)

Fais voir l'original, on peut peut-être t'aider !

Zorro sous la neige, Guy Williams doit se retourner dans sa tombe !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2006)

voilà http://img434.imageshack.us/img434/7571/inconnu27zw.jpg




ben , en alsace il y a plus de neige que de soleil


----------



## Melounette (9 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> l'entendre dire "j'ai pris deux kilos!!!!" et la trouver encore plus belle ... :love:
> ( ndlr: 58kg pour 1m60)


Merci pour elle et pour toutes les autres filles...euh....comment dire ?....pleine de tendresse ! 
Et dans 10 ans ? Ca le fera pareil ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> voilà http://img434.imageshack.us/img434/7571/inconnu27zw.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu veux, je te fais ça pour demain aprem au plus tard, avec un zouli paysage enneigé en fond.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux, je te fais ça pour demain aprem au plus tard, avec un zouli paysage enneigé en fond.





merciiiiii !!!!!! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 




dis.....j'espere que tu ne seras pas aussi cher que roberto


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> dis.....j'espere que tu ne seras pas aussi cher que roberto




À ton c&#339;ur ? J'espère bien que si !


----------



## elKBron (10 Avril 2006)

bon... beh... apres 15 jours de vacances (Alpes Suisses, Lyon, Cote d Azur), me voici de retour au taf !!!

et sur MacGé... comme vous m avez manqué !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est quoi cette couleur ?
> _:rateau:




moi je opterais pour "caca d'oie"


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Avril 2006)

Pourquoi le fond blanc a-t-il disparu?
Faut penser aux gens qui sont au boulot et qui tentent de faire discret...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

les etudiants pouvent reprendre les cours , le cpe est mort !!!


----------



## Grug2 (10 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ton ton côté _"galant gentilhomme 1752"_ revisité _"Meetic© Touch 2006"_, mon cher Pascal !
> :hein: :rateau:
> 
> 
> ...



cette couleur c'est pour etre assortie à ton bandeau les z'aventures de
et les manifestant ont été dissous dans le pshiiit orange !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Attention ! Il peut quand même y avoir des dépôts après dissolution, le Président en sait quelque chose !
> _ ...


Pour l'eau, on appelle ça le residu à sec aprés évapo... pour la Corona©, je ne sais pas...    


			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...Ils n'ont pas encore une réelle idée de la polyvalence qu'ils doivent acquérir comme qualité essentielle de leur futur métier de graphiste jeune et talentueux(se)...



Ben pour les filles c'est pourtant simple : 95 bonnet D... non ?  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime énormément beaucoup ta signature, Konkombre !!
> :love: :love: :love:



C'est toujours mieux qu'une quelconque ombre !


----------



## macelene (10 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là j'ai fait trois tas de dossiers par classe : *tas à gauche,* ceux et celles qui ont bien pigé le sujet, et bien présenté leur projet;* tas à doite,* ceux et celles qui n'ont pas compris et/ou qui ne se sont pas foulé(e)s; *tas au milieu :* les autres (bonnes idées mal fichues, idées pas franchement révolutionnaires mais bien mises en uvre, etc.)
> 
> 
> _A par ça il y at un problèmme d'ortographe, ça ce conphirme._



Bon tas pas autre chose de plus... fun à nous raconter ?  :rateau:


----------



## macelene (10 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Nan je te pose la question parce que je viens de finir mon meugue et qu'il ét



Ta phrase est tronquée je ne comprends rien...:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ta phrase est tronquée je ne comprends rien...:mouais:



Il à du faire un arrêt cardiaque avant de pouvoir la finir, la fin devait être "ait froid"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il à du faire un arrêt cardiaque avant de pouvoir la finir, la fin devait être "ait froid"



 moi je propose "ouffe" :rateau:


----------



## Grug2 (10 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ta phrase est tronquée je ne comprends rien...:mouais:


froid ?  :rateau:
Roberto, c'est pas le meugue qu'il faut essayer de boire, mais le café contenu !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il à du faire un arrêt cardiaque avant de pouvoir la finir, la fin devait être "ait froid"



Il l'a renversé sur ses piles ? S'est brûlé la langue ? Comment ça dommage que ce ne soit pas les doigts ? :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (10 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> froid ?  :rateau:
> Roberto, c'est pas le meugue qu'il faut essayer de boire, mais le café contenu !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

fifille vient de rentrer, fiston tout fier:

- j'ai reçu mon bulletin , j'ai encore les felicitations !!! nana nenere  !!!!!!    

fifille me regarde pour une confirmation , je dis oui et elle , qui vient de perdre un demi point sur le sien

- toi  le p'tit nain ferme ta guele, de toute façon c'est moi qui t'apprends tout !!!   



vivement samedi , je les "depose" pour 15 jours en italie a mamancherie !!!  







edit : bravooooo tirhum pour le dessin :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Avril 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> - toi  le p'tit nain



Ca fait vraiment pas grand...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait vraiment pas grand...



tiens, ça me rappelle l'album des VRP : "retire les nains de tes poches"  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ça me rappelle l'album des VRP : "retire les nains de tes poches"  :love:




Coriiiiiiiiiiine!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

je viens de sortir ma cb pour aller ici:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 


soit le radar deconne , soit ma titne a le compteur qui deraille :
je passe devant ce radar 2 fois par jour et je fais super gaffe a que 
l'auguille rouge soit bien inferieure a 50 !!!


en tout cas , pour etre la toute premiere amende de voiture de ma vie
en 20 ans de conduite  ça fait :casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## yvos (10 Avril 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> je viens de sortir ma cb pour aller ici:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> 
> soit le radar deconne , soit ma titne a le compteur qui deraille :
> ...



en même temps, 2 fois 50, ça fait 100, quelque soit la région ou le radar


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

les salÒÒÒÒÒÒÒÒÒÒÒÒÒÒÒÒÒÒÒÒÒs     

en tout cas 90 euros pour 1 km de trop ça fait ......trop :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait vraiment pas grand...




Y a encore deux tailles en-dessous :
Liliputien et petit liliputien !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Avril 2006)

Wow... Je viens de faire le plein chez le caviste. :casse:


Ma cave est pleine de bonnes petites bouteilles de bières trappistes et de quelques vins de garde. :love:


----------



## Grug2 (10 Avril 2006)

c'est peut etre une zone 30


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> c'est peut etre une zone 30




non, surement pas , c'est une entrée sur la voie rapide :rateau: :rateau: 

sur l'amende il y a ecrit "depassement zone 50 " ou un truc comme cela :rateau: :rateau: 



j'ai un peu fouillé le net et apparament j'ai perdu 1 point


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Avril 2006)

Oui, 1 point. 
Je confirme, ça m'est arrivé... il y a presque un an. :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Coriiiiiiiiiiine!!!!


ça, c'est pas les VRP mais Les Nonnes Tropo...


----------



## Grug2 (11 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'excellente humeur : j'ai presque fini mes corrections*, et cet après-midi je vois un client sympa pas pénible qui paye vite et bien, et sinon il fait super-beau !!



Bon ça suffit, faut le rendre maintenant, y'en a qui en ont besoin !


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2006)

Et si je baffais la conne qui me gonfle là bas... :mouais: :modo:


----------



## Nexka (11 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> D'après *Yahoo actualités* (?), "le tabagisme nuit à la qualité de l'érection".
> _Grug mon ami il est grand temps de réagir._
> 
> :love: :love: :love:
> ...



Ouaip Roberto, tient, bonne idée  Je vais arréter de fumer


----------



## mikoo (11 Avril 2006)

Je viens de rentrer chez moi, il faut chaud sur Nantes (ya du monde au balcon place du commerce...), bouffe dans quelques minutes petite sieste après.     
Pas question d'arrêter de fumer, pas de problème d'érection à signaler pour l'instant...  :sleep:


----------



## guytantakul (11 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est un prototype issu d'une erreur de manipulation en laboratoire, je suis chargé d'un process de tests en environnement réel pour voir quelles sont ses limites.
> :love:
> :love:



Vous avez encore des clients ? Moi je n'ai plus que des clientes (dont la plupart sont exigeantes, tatillonnes et imbues de leur personne).
Je regrette le temps des clients, tiens... Pas de petites querelles à cent balles avec des gaillards.
Pfff... Le marketing et ses danseuses-à-paillettes-qui-t'apprennent-ton-métier va finir par me faire devenir mysogine


----------



## Grug2 (11 Avril 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip Roberto, tient, bonne idée  Je vais arréter de fumer


Ouaip Roberto, bonne idée, je vais arreter les erections&#8230;
:rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2006)

Là maintenant, je viens de me rendre compte qu'on ne pouvait pas noter les discussions fermées...
C'est dommage j'avais une idée pour une connerie.
Je vais quand même mettre des bonnes notes aux discussions poucrates, hein, c'est pas trop grave ...
_Mais j'aurais bien aimé noter les fermées, souvent c'est les plus savoureuses._


----------



## dool (11 Avril 2006)

Là ménant, j'enrage ! J'ai les boules d'avoir un gars pas bricolo pour 2 balles, qui insiste pour faire les choses et qui me les bousille en 2 secondes alors que Bibi s'est cassée (oui avec un e car bibi c'est moi !) le crâne à construire et embellir la dites chose avant !! 

Je vais aller faire un tour sur le fil des échanges moi !!! Echange Deux mains gauches de bourrin contre .... merde contre quoi ? ..... ah oui ! Contre homme qui s'excuse au moins de sa connerie sans m'engueuler !!!! :mouais:


----------



## dool (11 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:
> Mon père n'est pas libre, là, mais il a développé une technique intéressante : ne pas bricoler, ne surtout pas dire qu'on sait faire ou qu'on va essayer, de manière à ce que jamais on ne te demande quoique ce soit.
> 
> :love:



Mais j'avais rien demandé moi !!!!!...C'est lui qui a insisté !!!....Bon, il donne des cours ton père ? Un stage peut-être ? Aller, juste une petite formation !!!???!! :rose:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Avril 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Je vais aller faire un tour sur le fil des échanges moi !!! Echange Deux mains gauches de bourrin contre .... merde contre quoi ? ..... ah oui ! Contre homme qui s'excuse au moins de sa connerie sans m'engueuler !!!! :mouais:




P******* je ne voudrais pas te décevoir, mais tu vas avoir du mal !!!  

Je peux t'échanger très bon bricoleur (électricité/ciment/plomberie/fenêtre/volets roulants/portes de garage/portails/motorisation en tout genre)

Contre mec qui ignore la mauvaise foi et qui admet que les individus peuvent avoir une logique totalement différente de la sienne !!!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2006)

La maintenant j'ai changé d'avatar...
Mais chaipatrop si je vais le garder.
'Vais p'tet revenir au tout premier en fait.

Que de questions existentielles...
Tiens, si j'ouvrais un sondage pour savoir?   

Nan j'déconne.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> La maintenant j'ai changé d'avatar...
> Mais chaipatrop si je vais le garder.
> 'Vais p'tet revenir au tout premier en fait.
> 
> ...



Je préfère l'autre !!!!!!!!!!!!  De loin !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2006)

un blork en culotte de peau ?!......:mouais:
t'es autrichien ?! 
ou alors tu reviens de L'Oktoberfest ?!....:mouais:
:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ça, c'est pas les VRP mais Les Nonnes Tropo...


On me glisse à l'oreille que c'est un peu pareil... effectivement.


----------



## macmarco (11 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de calculer mes revenus sur les quinze derniers mois (intérim + indépendant + enseignant)...
> :sick:
> Et là je bois un café pour m'étourdir et tenter d'oublier le _revenu net mensuel moyen_ qui s'est dégagé de ce malencontreux calcul.
> :hein:
> :afraid:




My taylor is rich ! :style:


----------



## Grug2 (11 Avril 2006)

il va être temps de prendre un vrai metier !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> D'après *Yahoo actualités* (?), "le tabagisme nuit à la qualité de l'érection"...
> 
> *Merci Yahoo©*, moi j'dis.



même une petite boufarde ??


----------



## mikoo (11 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> même une petite boufarde ??



la fille en bas dans le reflet en salive d'avance...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Avril 2006)

Chers lectrices et lecteurs dans 2 mn, affichage des feuilles d'impôts respectives ! Surtout ne zappez pas !


----------



## guytantakul (11 Avril 2006)

Qui a dessiné les moustaches de Staline sur les papiers de Roberto ?
Mhhh... ? 
Que le coupable se dénonce ! Non...
Que le coupable soit dénoncé par son voisin, on ira plus vite !


----------



## Grug2 (11 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Je ne me permets pas de parler de "camarade d'infortune", ce ne semble pas être ton cas vu la confortable voiture de luxe que tu possèdes et entretient à grands frais...
> Faudra que tu m'expliques comment on fait pour monter dans la gamme : ma vénérable ZX n'a même pas de suspension hydraulique !
> :sick:



tu pourrais tu pourrais 
Sinon c'est simple c'est un regime particulier à base de pates alimentaire, de moyen de contraception lubrifiés et d'une technique de comptabilité qui ne s'acquiert qu'avec beaucoup de pratique et qui consiste à ne faire ses comptes qu'une fois l'an, et uniquement sous la menace (en cas de derogation à cette regle essentielle il est conseillé, pour le moral de se souvenir que le mois d'Aout n'existe pas !)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

ben alors là c'est tout con mais.....
j'aime payer les impots et plus j'en paie  plus il y a d'entrés d'argent


----------



## Grug2 (11 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sick:
> Ça donne envie dis-moi !
> :afraid:
> C'est un peu _comme un étudiant qui payerait des charges sociales,_ quoi en fait ??
> :mouais:


ah ben oui, sinon tu peux travailler aussi


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ah ben oui, sinon tu peux travailler aussi




c'est bien ce que je fais... mais c'est uniquement par fainéantise de faire ses comptes ne serait-ce qu'une fois par an... 

et puis, je suis un gros vendeur... :mouais:


vous croyez que je dois m'acheter un vélo pour aller trottiner avec Rob' suite à la dernière remarque où il y a gros quand même...


----------



## Nexka (11 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sick:
> Ça donne envie dis-moi !
> :afraid:
> C'est un peu _comme un étudiant qui payerait des charges sociales,_ quoi en fait ??
> :mouais:



Bon vous arretez de vous plaindre là un peu les indépendants?? :mouais: :hein: 

Hein!! Parce que moi je suis étudiante, et je paye des charges sociales!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Avril 2006)

humeur du moment .... mmmmmm ... je veux pas être dans la salle où qu'on m'a mis pour la rentrée lors du brevet blanc  !! je hais ma voisine qui veut ma peau


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Comment se fait-se ??
> :mouais:




*très, très jolies, vraiment très très jolies....* :love:


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2006)

_*ouaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiissssss !!!!!!!*_ :love:


----------



## rezba (11 Avril 2006)

Là, je découvre les joies de b2evolution.
Un truc de barbare.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)

Est-ce que tu ne serais pas en train d'indiquer à Roberto, avec une délicatesse et une discrétion dont toi seul à le secret, qu'il existe des outils autres que MacG pour faire son blog ?


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que tu ne serais pas en train d'indiquer à Roberto, avec une délicatesse et une discrétion dont toi seul à le secret, qu'il existe des outils autres que MacG pour faire son blog ?




Chut... C'est son côté espagnol. Son php à lui, c'est Para Hablar Publicamente.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)

Chut ?? pourquoi ? Il en reste qui ne s'en sont pas encore aperçu ?? :affraid: Moi qui avais foi en mon prochain


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2006)

Non, c'est un chut pour ne pas le réveiller. Il vient juste de dire qu'il allait se coucher.


----------



## Nephou (12 Avril 2006)

au fait cher collègue : l'anniversaire c'est autour du 21 mai     je demande confirmation dans notre arrière-salle


----------



## tirhum (12 Avril 2006)

me réveille avec ça dans la tête, impossible de "l'enlever" :

_Même si un jour à Knocke-le-Zoute
Je deviens comme je le redoute
Chanteur pour femmes finissantes
Que je leur chante " Mi Corazon "
Avec la voix bandonéante
D'un Argentin de Carcassonne
Même si on m'appelle Antonio
Que je brûle mes derniers feux
En échange de quelques cadeaux
Madame je fais ce que je peux
Même si je me saoule à l'hydromel
Pour mieux parler de virilité
A des mémères décorées
Comme des arbres de Noël
Je sais qu' dans ma saoulographie
Chaque nuit pour des éléphants roses
Je chanterai la chanson morose
Celle du temps où je m'appelais Jacky

Etre une heure, une heure seulement
Etre une heure, une heure quelquefois
Etre une heure, rien qu'une heure durant
Beau, beau, beau et con à la fois
_
_etc ..........me rappelle plus des autres couplets !...._ :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2006)

Ce matin j'ai calculé que je gagnerais mieux ma vie si j'étais au chômage...:mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ..... vu la confortable voiture de luxe que tu possèdes et entretient à grands frais...





quoi ?????     

en plus d'etre beau le poisson grug et posseder un bateau il a aussi une grosse titine de luxe?????   


STP STP STP grugggggg !!!!! dis moi que tu veux m'epouser !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin j'ai calculé que je gagnerais mieux ma vie si j'étais au chômage...:mouais: :rateau:


Ah oui, mais c'est sans compter la vente de ta chemise.


----------



## Grug2 (12 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ça me plait bien ce résumé !_
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...


Moniteur de ski hors saison&#8230;  :affraid:
tu te disperse Roberto


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _De quoi lui assurer une confortable rente pendant quelques générations !
> _


On reconnait le professionnel de la chemise!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Moniteur de ski hors saison&#8230;
> tu te disperse Roberto


Pfff... Allons... Et pourquoi pas d'abord ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, mais c'est sans compter la vente de ta chemise.



Vu l'état des enchères, ça va pas aller loin!!!  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2006)

sinon, j'en ai une rouge à fleur blanches...




Roberto, si ça t'intéresse...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)

bon allez.....
un petit (grand ) tour dans la salle de bain pour un revalement  de façade 
un fouillage intensif dans le dressing (j'ai jamais rien a me mettre  )
une recherche intensive de les clefs de voiture et 
me voilà prete pour affronter les clientes (et ses bambins, auj pas d'ecole) en mal de pompes     

......mais avant tout , je vais encore taper du poing chez mon banquier :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: et
reouvrir un'autre compte que l'autre banque m'a fermé* !!!:mouais: :mouais: 




*sois disant j'ai signé pour cela chez la banque a qui j'avais demandé le pret immo ......
facile a dire , j'ai reçu aucun reçu de ce que j'ai signé et de toute
façon en aucun cas la fermeture de mes comptes dans ma banque principale


----------



## mikoo (12 Avril 2006)

Cette situation est rare : je suis de bonne humeur!!!
L'horoscope du "metro" me l'a confirmé. :love:   
(merde visite médicale à 16heures... j'ai intérêt à bien pisser dans le ptit bocal...)  :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On a pas trop le même gabarit, d'après mes souvenirs...



C'est vrai, je suis beaucoup beaucoup plus baraqué que toi...


----------



## Pierrou (12 Avril 2006)

hé, tout il est bizarre ici.... c'est plus rouge....


----------



## tirhum (12 Avril 2006)

sa musique et ses textes me poursuivent depuis mon réveil ce matin....je me suis donc laissé rattraper et me laisse étourdir de ses envolées.... 
et ça continue....:love: 


_Les timides
Suivent l'ombre
L'ombre sombre de leur ombre
Seule la pénombre
Sait le nombre...._


----------



## mikoo (12 Avril 2006)

... pourquoi c'est toujours de vieilles infirmières qui font les visites médicale à la fac?!!   :hosto:


----------



## mikoo (12 Avril 2006)

en plus elle n'assurent même pas le "service public" *minimum*...  :sleep:


----------



## Pierrou (12 Avril 2006)

Ah, les visites à la fac, faut que je téléphone pour leur dire d'aller s'faire foutre... :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (12 Avril 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ah, les visites à la fac, faut que je téléphone pour leur dire d'aller s'faire foutre... :rateau:



Alors qu'elles t'atttendent de pied cuisse ferme ?


----------



## Pierrou (12 Avril 2006)

mouais, ben si c'est pour me faire palper les joyeuses par une infirmière à moustache.... suis pas super chaud   :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2006)

Vous êtes en rase motte ! Attention à la taupe ! Trop tard ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)

bonsoir, 

Il a fallut que je traîne vers les derniers messages arrivés pour retrouver ce fil et mes pensées :love: 

En ce moment c'est studieux, je passe mon CAP blanc ...
Dans deux mois j'aurais peut être ce diplome (oh surment quand même) et un métier (à 26 ans c'est pas trop tôt !). Je vois donc pour les dernières fois mes petits camarades de classe et de galère d'apprentis (personne n'a parlé de cette connerie d'apprentissage à 14 ans pendant les grèves du CPE ghrgrgrgr, pensent qu'à eux ces étudiants de haute qualité ! mais combien va gagner un jeune de 14 ans si ceux de 16 ans gagne 280  / mois pour 35 heures par semaine voire plus car à cet âge ils se font largement avoir par des patrons peu scrupuleux et croyez moi apprentis ou pas on bosse comme des salariés normaux, l'histoire de la formation c'est vraiment en plus, histoire d'avoir la prime ....  d'après mes calculs : 150  à 14 ans  )

Bon voilà un petit coup de gueule en passant 
et puis vivement le week end de 3 jours


----------



## Pierrou (12 Avril 2006)

Je suis d'accord avec toi, hélas; 
En tant qu'étudiant "haute qualité" comme tu le dis si bien, je m'en veux que le mouvement se soir arrêté là, j'aurais voulu qu'on puisse obtenir le retrait de ça aussi, mais bon...:rose:
Vivement le ouikande quand même...


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Avril 2006)

voir en un sujet posté sur mac g des avants gouts de vacances ... voir en certaines idées des parfums de provence .. où je n'irai pas mais dont les saveurs parcourent rêvement mon coeur en cette heure ...
vivement vendrediiiiiiiii:sleep:


----------



## mikoo (13 Avril 2006)

... j'ai mal aux mains à force d'avoir bossé sur un cas pratique qui traitrait encore d'altération des facultés mentales, de sectes extraterrestres et d'adultères avec secrétaires. :sleep: la vie, quoi


----------



## Pierrou (13 Avril 2006)

Je suis en semaine de révision avant un concours de sciences po à Lilles dans une semaine.... j'en peux plus  :sick:

D'ailleurs je viens de voir que dans mon amphi pour le concours, ya un mec qui s'appelle *Alienor Galouzeau de Villepin*...
J'tape ou pas ? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (13 Avril 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> *Alienor Galouzeau de Villepin*...


Aliénor ?!.....
c'est pas un prénom féminin plutôt ?!...... :mouais:


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en semaine de révision avant un concours de sciences po à Lilles dans une semaine.... j'en peux plus  :sick:
> 
> D'ailleurs je viens de voir que dans mon amphi pour le concours, ya un mec qui s'appelle *Alienor Galouzeau de Villepin*...
> J'tape ou pas ? :rateau:


tape toi plutôt sa s&#339;ur !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tape toi plutôt sa s&#339;ur !!


Je cite, pour tout le monde constate le niveau de ce type en vert! 


  

_
Ceci dit, c'est pas une mauvaise idée..._


----------



## fredintosh (13 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Aliénor ?!.....
> c'est pas un prénom féminin plutôt ?!...... :mouais:



Va falloir qu'il révise ses notions d'Histoire pour son concours de Sciences Po...


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je cite, pour tout le monde constate le niveau de ce type en vert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah non, c'est quand même pour ça que je l'ai dit !!    Ceci dit, Alienor semble plutôt issu d'une branche rémoise de la famille qui donne dans le commerce du vin (à Reims, ça parait étrange... )

parce que sinon


----------



## Pierrou (13 Avril 2006)

Oui bon.. euh...  :rose:

Peut po s'appeler Gertrude, comme tout le monde celle là ? :rateau:


----------



## Dory (13 Avril 2006)

Si je pouvais réparer ma ""bourde"" de ce matin....:sick:


----------



## tirhum (13 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là je me pose deux se




condes.....
_tu finis plus tes phrases maintenant ?!.... _:mouais:


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

et pas de smileys... l'est pas en forme le rob' !


----------



## tirhum (13 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et pas de smileys... l'est pas en forme le rob' !


un nouveau jeu, peut-être ?!........ 




EDIT : un jeu avec l'iPod ?..... ou la baby-sitter ?!


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La nouvelle baby-sitter a un iPod© rose.
> _C'est peut-être un détail pour vous..._
> :rose:
> :love:



et comment se fait-ce ?


----------



## tirhum (13 Avril 2006)




----------



## mikoo (13 Avril 2006)

Ou c'est un ipod nano et alors ses seins sont *minuscules*.  
Ou c'est un ipod première génération et ses seins sont, on va dire, *acceptables* de taille.  
:hein:   :sleep:


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Avril 2006)

Là ménant je viens d'apprendre ça sur wikipédia :
Un anagramme de "Révolution Française" est "Un véto corse la finira".
...
:mouais:

Je suis plongé dans des abîmes de perplexité...

Qui qui l'dit à Patoch'?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je viens d'apprendre ça sur wikipédia :
> Un anagramme de "Révolution Française" est "Un véto corse la finira".
> ...
> :mouais:
> ...



Je suis l'alpha et l'oméga... Ni plus ni moins...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je suis l'alpha et l'oméga... Ni plus ni moins...



C'est toujours mieux que d'être le beta !


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je suis l'alpha et l'oméga... Ni plus ni moins...




et bientôt tu demandras à ce qu'on t'appelle L'illuminé, l'anté-christ ou Zarathoustra ?!! c'est la syphillis qui a contaminé ton âme mon ami !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et bientôt tu demandras à ce qu'on t'appelle L'illuminé, l'anté-christ ou Zarathoustra ?!! c'est la syphillis qui a contaminé ton âme mon ami !



Nân!!! Que nenni, Môôôôssieur! Mon père, le Malin lui-même me fournit en vierges pantelantes  
Pas de risques


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nân!!! Que nenni, Môôôôssieur! Mon père, le Malin lui-même me fournit en vierges pantelantes
> Pas de risques



Ah, se niquent des vieilles pantelles !


----------



## Galatée (13 Avril 2006)

Là ménant, on vient de trouver après d'âpres recherches des billets de train pour Avignon en juillet à 25 euros chacun :love: :love: :love: :love: 
Trop cooooooool. 

Et pis aujourd'hui, j'ai repris les cours et j'ai appris que finalement les partiels n'étaient presque pas déplacés (j'en n'ai que trois, les 15, 16, et 18 mai). Donc je vais pouvoir profiter de mon :love: namoureux :love: pendant les vacances qu'il a prises exeuprès. 

Alors, là, ménant, j'suis trop heureuse et j'me dis que la vie est belle 

En plus, bientôt ce sera l'été, les vacances, les gens en terrasse, les gens qui sourient, la sortie des sandales, les fenêtres grandes ouvertes, les après-midi dans les parcs, le soleil et les ptits zoiseaux qui chantent (_comment ça je suis cucul ??? :rose: _)...
Ca me rend heureuse, et j'ai envie que les gens soient beaux, heureux, et amoureux.

 :love:  :love:  :love: 

Là ménant, c'était l'instant "ouate eu ouandeurfoul laïf" (Bobby ).
  :love:


----------



## macmarco (13 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant, on vient de trouver après d'âpres recherches des billets de train pour Avignon en juillet à 25 euros chacun :love: :love: :love: :love:
> Trop cooooooool.
> 
> Et pis aujourd'hui, j'ai repris les cours et j'ai appris que finalement les partiels n'étaient presque pas déplacés (j'en n'ai que trois, les 15, 16, et 18 mai). Donc je vais pouvoir profiter de mon :love: namoureux :love: pendant les vacances qu'il a prises exeuprès.
> ...




De toutes les manières, c'est la ouate qu'elle préfère !


----------



## tirhum (13 Avril 2006)

que de posts sur le forum pendant mes deux heures d'absence !!  
............. du coup j'ai débouché un p'tit "Cahors" et je sirote un p'tit verre pendant ma lecture.... 



			
				mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Ou c'est un ipod nano et alors ses seins sont minuscules.
> Ou c'est un ipod première génération et ses seins sont, on va dire, acceptables de taille.


aze iou ouante !!.... 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour Tirhum : c'est bien dans *son sac à main* que l'iPod© faisait de l'auto-allumage !
> :love: :love:


moui, moui.......


----------



## Nexka (13 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> que de posts sur le forum pendant mes deux heures d'absence !!
> ............. du coup j'ai débouché un p'tit "Cahors" et je sirote un p'tit verre pendant ma lecture....



Un ti Cahors :love: Hooouuuu mais c'est par chez moi ça :love: Enfin l'autre moitié de chez moi, pas la Basque  

Eh ben bon Cahors alors :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rend heureuse, et j'ai envie que les gens soient beaux, heureux, et amoureux.


...je suis heureux et amoureux ... c'est déjà ça !!!!!!!:rateau: :rateau: 
Galatée .....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rend heureuse, et j'ai envie que les gens soient beaux, heureux, et amoureux.




*Tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil*
je me crève à le dire !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...je suis heureux et amoureux ... c'est déjà ça !!!!!!!:rateau: :rateau:
> Galatée .....


Bas les pates c'est ma filleule.

Vieux schnock.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je suis l'alpha et l'oméga... Ni plus ni moins...


Plaît-il ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bas les pates c'est ma filleule.
> Vieux schnock.


T'en fais pas, avec moi, elle sera en parfaite sécurité ... ... ... hélas !  :rateau: :love:


----------



## mado (13 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rend heureuse, et j'ai envie que les gens soient beaux, heureux, et amoureux.
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



2 sur trois ça va aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

Impression du menu pour les noces d'émeraude de mes beaux parents ce samedi chez guttefin à Oingt : 

foie gras de canard
canard à l'orange
canard aux olives
gratin dauphinois
plateau de légumes
fromage blanc ou sec
soufflé glacé Grand Marnier

Vin : kir, côtes du rhône, champagne

Ben vive le canard !!!!  

Heureusement qu'on a deux jours pour s'en remettre  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> 2 sur trois ça va aussi ?



ah !  :hein:  :mouais:  

tout ce que je sais moi, c'est que la vie est belle. N'est-ce pas Galatée ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Avril 2006)

N'empêche, j'ai l'air de rigoler comme ça, mais la rage me dévore les tripes et la bave me vient aux lèvres supérieures malgré que je sois un homme de sexe masculin quand je pense au concessionnaire Harley que j'ai quitté il y à quelques heures après m'avoir enquis.. euh ... enquéris ... (enfin, vous aurez compris !) de l'état de la commande de mon superbe engin hyper-chromé et macho à souhait...
Petit retour en arrière malgré qu'il n'y ait pas de marche arrière sur le modèle que j'ai commandé il y à 6 semaines (ouais ! 6 semaines !!!!!!) :
Lundi passé, jour de fermeture de la concession, que vois-je dans la vitrine ...  ... MA Harley dans sa superbe robe bleue (non tâchée celle-là !), toutes options au vent, clignant de son gros phare tout rond et ayant l'air de me dire : "vas-y ! chevauche moi grave mon vieux !!!!!!!"
Et pourquoi serait-ce MA Harley ???? Simplement parce qu'une Harley du bleu que j'ai commandé, ben ça doit pas courir les rues tous les jours (enfin, c'est ce qu'on m'a dit !) et que les options débiles mais chromées sont bien les miennes !!!!!!!
Arrrrghhhhhh ! je me dis ... "elle est enfin là" et de courir à la maison fourbir mes cuirs en attendant de revenir le lendemain matin pour caresser la belle....:rateau: 
Donc, le lendemain à 9 heures pétaradantes, je suis à l'ouverture de la concession et là, je m'entend dire que c'est bien la mienne, mais que les documents ont été égarés et qu'il faudra bien deux à trois semaines pour les récupérer ...  
Argh ! Je peste dans tous les sens (n'oubliez pas de prononcer le "s" dans "peste" bande de nasillons) et je promets au patron de lui faire mon premier "burn" sur ses burnes si l'engin n'est pas livré en fin de semaine ... c'est à dire demain !!!!!!!
Et de sortir de la concession en compagnie d'un grand escogriffe tatoué et casqué (ou inversément, comme vous voulez !) qui me tape sur l'épaule en me disant : "Tu sais mon gars, c'est un blagueur le patron ... regarde-le en train de se bidonner derrière son comptoir !!!!!!!!!"   ... et effectivement, je le vois tout occupé à se tordre comme un lombric tombé dans une salière un dimanche matin juste devant le roastbeef qu'on se prépare à passer au four ... à propos : four à 180° préchauffé pendant 10 minutes et temps de cuisson 20 minutes par 500 g (je dis ça pour meubler quoique se meubler avec un roastbeef on aura tout vu !!!! ).
Tout ça pour vous dire que c'était bien la mienne ... que les documents arrivent demain et que dès la semaine prochaine je sillonnerai les routes du plat pays cuiré, botté et casqué tel un ange de l'enfer pavé de bonnes intentions...
Et à quoi vous me reconnaîtrez ... ????? Au petit "zizi rider" que j'ai fait délicatement graver sur le réservoir pour qu'on puisse la reconnaître en cas de vol....:rateau: 

Alors, à bientôt ... enfin j'espère !!!!!!!!   

Je vous aime ... bande de nases !!!!! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2006)

pine lebowsky


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2006)

Aaaaaaaah.... Tout ce beau bonheur riche en fibres.... Ça m'a manqué durant cette semaine horrible où je sirotais péniblement mes cañas con tapas non loin de l'Aqueduc de Ségovie... :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Avril 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...dès la semaine prochaine je sillonnerai les routes du plat pays cuiré, botté et casqué tel un ange de l'enfer pavé de bonnes intentions...



Easy Rider bientôt dans nos campagnes...   :love:

TheBig  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je veux voir ça.*
> Des photos, un film vidéo, même par appareil photo interposé, une session webcam, quelque chose, des croquis, une liaison satellite, ou bien être sur place...
> *Je veux le voir sortir de chez le concessionnaire.
> *:love: :love: :love: :love:



Tu veux dire voir, quand, à moitié paralysé par l'émotion, il va enclencher la première, lâcher doucement l'embrayage, mettre les gaz, puis, en commençant à se pencher pour le petit gauche en bas de la rue, s'apercevoir dans un grand bruit de raclement d'acier et de verre brisé qu'il a, dans la fièvre du départ, oublié de rentrer la latérale ?  

T'es un peu salaud, là non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2006)

On veut des photos de toi dessus!


----------



## mikoo (14 Avril 2006)

mikoo souhaite se suicider avec une biscotte bio


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2006)

Pourquoi entrainer cette pauvre et innocente biscotte dans ton suicide ? Laisse la vivre !


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2006)

Vous chais pas, mais moi j'ai la dalle....


----------



## mikoo (14 Avril 2006)

... une biscotte bio hydro-rétensive à 7euros le paquet de quatre, faut pas abuser non plus!


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> ... une biscotte bio hydro-rétensive à 7euros le paquet de quatre, faut pas abuser non plus!


Pouvez po manger d'la brioche carrefour, comme tout le monde, nan ? :rateau:

Ca fait du suicide bon marché...


----------



## mikoo (14 Avril 2006)

ça augmente les risques...
(la brioche)
:sleep:


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2006)

On peut toujours s'étouffer avec la petite attache en plastoque du sachet, c'est vrai... 



_Déconnez pas, mon chat a failli le faire, ça .... _


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

je suis là a vous lire et prendre des clichés de moi  au ieu de preparer les bagages  

bon, on verra cela plus tard, maintenant je me pose une question essentielle :
vu l'heure , il faut ou pas reveiller fifille qui est rentré a l'aube ce matin ? 







ps : non, je suis pas triste


----------



## Dory (14 Avril 2006)

Tout dépend de l'heure de ton départ Princess...

Laisse la récupérer un peu ... 

Et bonnes vacances


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> mikoo souhaite se suicider avec une biscotte bio



juste en passant,  mon écran est assez petit et ton avatar minuscule, ceci dit , a chaque fois que je le vois, j'ai l'impression (je me trompe très probablement...) que ton avatar est en culotte de peau avec le bras droit tendu... heu ... comment dire... ça me perturbe un peu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2006)

La question s'est déjà posée en d'autres lieux, Mikoo, rassure nous, c'est bien essayer d'atteindre le haut de l'armoire à confitures, qu'il fait, ton avatar ?


----------



## mikoo (14 Avril 2006)

je dois remettre ce foutu pollux alors, 
c'est ça que tu veut?
 

désolé pour la gène occasionelle, ça ne m'avait pas traversé l'esprit


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend de l'heure de ton départ Princess...
> 
> Laisse la récupérer un peu ...
> 
> Et bonnes vacances




on ne part que demain soir a la sortie de mon boulot a 20h*    

tu crois que je dois la laisser dormir jusq'a demain soir ?     



*je prepare les bagages aujourd'hui , le faire demain matin a l'aube avant de partir au boulot 
sera au dessus de mes forces matinales tres......endormie


----------



## Dory (14 Avril 2006)

> tu crois que je dois la laisser dormir jusq'a demain soir ?



 ....ça m'étonnerait qu'elle fasse le tour du cadran...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> je dois remettre ce foutu pollux alors,
> c'est ça que tu veut?
> 
> 
> désolé pour la gène occasionelle, ça ne m'avait pas traversé l'esprit



Je le trouve bien, moi, ce Pollux ! :love:


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

Mince, on vient de m'informer que ce soir, sur Thalassa, y'a un reportage intitulé "Les bouches de Bonifacio". Est ce que quelqu'un saurait me dire s'il s'agit d'un reportage sur, de et avec Patochman ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

hullàààà.......aujourd'hui c'est *vendredi 13 !!!!!*    


alors, ce jour il  nous porte malheur ou fortune ?


----------



## boddy (14 Avril 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> hullàààà.......aujourd'hui c'est *vendredi 13 !!!!!*
> 
> 
> alors, ce jour il  nous porte malheur ou fortune ?




Rien à craindre ou à espérer : on est le *14*


----------



## macelene (14 Avril 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> hullàààà.......aujourd'hui c'est *vendredi 13 !!!!!*
> 
> 
> alors, ce jour il  nous porte malheur ou fortune ?



T'es certaine RObertav...     


Sinon achète vite un billet de Toto Calcio


----------



## macarel (14 Avril 2006)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Rien à craindre ou à espérer : on est le *14*


Oui, mais sur la lune il y a un décalage, non?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Rien à craindre ou à espérer : on est le *14*







opsssssss        je suis pas encore bien reveillée moi


voilà le "coupable" de ma gaffe


----------



## Dory (14 Avril 2006)

> ce jour il nous porte malheur ou fortune ?



La fortune évidemment .. 



> mais sur la lune il y a un décalage, n



Si Princess a raison je file jouer au loto...

Tu confonds la météo et la date du jour?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> T'es certaine RObertav...
> 
> 
> Sinon achète vite un billet de Toto Calcio








bon oki oki !!!!!!!     

c'est pas vendredi 13 mais c'est quand meme vendredi saint* !!!   



donc, pour ce vendredi saint , on aura de la chance ou pas  ?  




ettttt toooooc !!!


----------



## boddy (14 Avril 2006)

OUPS  mais c'est vrai ça ! 
Heureusement à midi, j'ai mangé du poisson... autrement tu parles d'un jour de chance : maudite sur plusieurs générations 
Je fais un loto moi-aussi


----------



## katelijn (14 Avril 2006)

L'école en France = l'école de l'humiliation ?  

Sur France 2 hier soir, une émission sur l'école en France. J'ose espérer qu'il n'y 'a pas beaucoup d'instituteurs comme cette "bonne femme" dans cette école du Val d'Oise:
humilier des enfants de 7 - 8 ans parce qu' ils n'arrivent pas a compter ou a écrire correctement devant toute une classe est inadmissible! Et elle pousse la perversion à les faire pleurer; Je n'ose même pas penser ce qu'elle fait quand elle est hors caméra! 
 
Par contre, un grand bravo à cet instituteur de Montpellier


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Sur France 2 hier soir, une émission sur l'école en France.




je n'ai vu que le debut  puis les sommeil a emporté ma raison de rester encore devant ce reportage......

cette maitresse m'a laissée perplexe : 
elle veut pousser les enfants a donner le meilleur de soi ou c'est juste un "plaisir" a les humilier ? 


a voir dans les prochains episodes .......


----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> humilier des enfants de 7 - 8 ans parce qu' ils n'arrivent pas a compter ou a écrire correctement devant toute une classe est inadmissible! Et elle pousse la perversion à les faire pleurer; Je n'ose même pas penser ce qu'elle fait quand elle est hors caméra!


c'est, en gros, le problême dans la classe de ma fille......


----------



## Dory (14 Avril 2006)

> humilier des enfants de 7 - 8 ans parce qu' ils n'arrivent pas a compter ou a écrire correctement devant toute une classe est inadmissible! Et elle pousse la perversion à les faire pleurer; Je n'ose même pas penser ce qu'elle fait quand elle est hors caméra!



Une personne qui manque de pédagogie...ou qui passe ses problèmes familiaux sur des enfants...

Il ne manque que les bonnêts d'âne comme l'ancienne époque et faire circuler l'enfant dans toutes les classes comme à l'époque de nos parents..


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Une personne qui manque de pédagogie...ou qui passe ses problèmes familiaux sur des enfants...
> 
> Il ne manque que les bonnêts d'âne comme l'ancienne époque et faire circuler l'enfant dans toutes les classes comme à l'époque de nos parents..




en même temps, ils n'en sont pas morts...


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> faire circuler l'enfant dans toutes les classes comme à l'époque de nos parents..


J'avais une instit en CM1 qui me détestait ( ptêt à cause de ma voix rauque, de mon sabre baladeur et de mon casque, sais pas... elle était raciste et comme chuis tout noir poli  ), elle me l'a fait faire le tour des classes avec un cahier de brouillon dans lequel j'avais eu le malheur de griffonner un Schtroumpf ( même pas à poil hein ! juste un schtroumpf !  )

Que de souvenirs...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ...elle me l'a fait faire le tour des classes avec un cahier de brouillon dans lequel j'avais eu le malheur de griffonner un Schtroumpf ( même pas à poil hein ! juste un schtroumpf !  )
> 
> Que de souvenirs...



Et ton kiki devient tout dur quand tu y repenses?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ...j'avais eu le malheur de griffonner un Schtroumpf ...



tu veux nous faire croire que t'étais déjà un rebelle en CM1 donc... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tu veux nous faire croire que t'étais déjà un rebelle en CM1 donc... :mouais:



Meuuh nan, les rebelles c'est les autres, lui c'est d'arc va dehors !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ... lui c'est d'arc va dehors !



Ayez pitié de ma santé mentale... Egorgez-le! :rateau:


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Meuuh nan, les rebelles c'est les autres, lui c'est d'arc va dehors !


 
'culé d'vbulletin !


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2006)

Bien donc....
on va rectifier des trucs, puisque quand chuis pas là, on s'lache dans mon dos...   :love:



			
				Patoch' a dit:
			
		

> t ton kiki devient tout dur quand tu y repenses?


J'en ai plus, brulé dans la lave.... maintenant j'ai un implant en adamantium téléscopique avec vibreur de série... 
_Tu veux goûter?_  



			
				l'autre crétin de motard a dit:
			
		

> Meuuh nan, les rebelles c'est les autres, lui c'est d'arc va dehors !


1) tu l'as déjà faite.... 
2) Elle est nulle :rateau:
3) même chose que pour Patoch'


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> 3) même chose que pour Patoch'


 
kiki tout dur ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> _Tu veux goûter?_




"Si point ne provient de chez Fauchon®, point ne peut être bon" (Nâhahdin de Rothschild - In "Le manuel de savoir vivre à l'usage des schizos qui se la racontent grave en se prenant pour des héros de films limites pour attardés que je vous dis pas comment". Éditions Pipeau cacahuète.)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2006)

> Posté par le rayé du casque
> Tu veux goûter?




heu... pour la "size", j'suis pas sur...


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

Bon allez, spa tout, 36 15 mavie, mais j'ai un we à commencer moi ! 'lut les gens !


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

pouf !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

Bon alors... avant de partir, une tite douceur pour la route.

Comme dans le fil similaire qui traite de vos petits bonheurs, celui-ci a un but particulier. Non pas de raconter la connerie qui vous passe par la tête, fut-elle courte, mais plutôt de raconter ce que vous faites sur l'instant en agrémentant le récit, si possible, d'une image évocatrice. Arrêtez-moi si je me trompe.
Bref.
Il me semble que mon confrère Nephou avait pourtant été clair en fermant l'ancienne "écume des moments", et que certains membres instigateurs du fil, trépignant devant le vide sans fond laissé par la suppression dudit fil, se sont engagés auprès de *nous* vis-à-vis de la bonne tenue, du respect de l'objet premier et tout et tout.
Il semblerait, arrêtez-moi si je me trompe, qu'on s'éloigne de ces considérations désespérées évoquées sur le moment de la panique et de la crise de manque, et que comme *nous* le supposions, vous n'êtes pas capables de vous gérer vous-même.
C'est malheureux je trouve.
Bref, encore...

Comment se fait-il que pour un caca-boudin ou autre gros mot proféré par quiconque (quel fumier ce quiconque...) nous recevions moults demandes de modération, mais que bizarrement, personne ne se plaigne de la dérive de ce fil ? Etrange, car nous avions bien spécifié que si ce fil ne se tenait pas droit une bonne fois pour toutes, nous serions dans l'obligation de le fermer. Il y a donc bien motif de plainte. A moins que ces promesses n'aient été formulées que pour nous rouler dans la fange, nous berner, nous spolier, en quelques sortes ?
Non. Je ne peux y croire...


Voilà. C'est l'écume de mon moment à moi. Que j'agrémente volontier non pas d'une mais de deux images qui je l'espère vous inciteront à plus de discernement... et moins d'incontinence.

Merci de m'avoir lu.


Hop et rehop !


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2006)

Bon, ben moi je vais aller écumer mes moments sur les pistes des Arcs pendant une semaine!
je vous bize et je vous dis à bientôt


----------



## tirhum (15 Avril 2006)

la fatigue....
si ma tête rencontre un dossier de fauteuil, de canapé ou un oreiller acceuillant; je m'endors dans la minute.... :rateau:  
mais la sensation même de fatigue, l'épuisement finit par devenir agréable : un peu comme un athlète qui ne peut se passer de sa course et de son entrainement quotidien devenu une addiction....:mouais: 
"ma" fatigue, je l'aime, je ne peux plus m'en passer, j'ai des valoches énormes sous les yeux; mais je me sens bien !!.....  
l'état physique même de la fatigue ou l'état de stress qui l'accompagne immanquablement qui me plaisent ?!....  

suis toujours plus productif, quand j'ai des tonnes de choses à faire, qu'il faut bosser comme une brute et donc accumuler..... la fatigue !!  

et là maintenant, ça carbure à fond !!....  
:love: 



mais au réveil......


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2006)

_Rhoooo bon, si on peut pus rigoler, alors... _  

Là, maintenant...
Je cherche des chronologies simples du XXe siècle, pour pouvoir me mettre mes dates dans la tête pour jeudi de façon efficace...
Marre de bosser :sick:


----------



## Nexka (15 Avril 2006)

Là maintenant je rentre juste d'une soirée pij entre filles :love: C'était bien sympa :love: Bon par contre je ne met pas de photos pour illustrer le moment  Je ne voudrai pas faire dégénérer le thread de Roberto


----------



## mikoo (15 Avril 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je rentre juste d'une soirée pij entre filles :love: C'était bien sympa :love: Bon par contre je ne met pas de photos pour illustrer le moment  Je ne voudrai pas faire dégénérer le thread de Roberto



trop tard! 
tu risque d'attiser les ptits pervers du bar avec des évocations nocturnes de la sorte...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> trop tard!
> tu risque d'attiser les ptits pervers du bar avec des évocations nocturnes de la sorte...



Là mainant, je constate que tu tend à changer d'avatar à loutrance !


----------



## Nexka (15 Avril 2006)

Vous voulez que je vous dise :mouais: Le pire??  

C'est que là maintenant, Roberto m'a VRAIMENT envoyé un MP


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Avril 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez que je vous dise :mouais: Le pire??
> 
> C'est que là maintenant, Roberto m'a VRAIMENT envoyé un MP



tu veux que je te dise : je n'en suis absolument pas surpris... et quelque chose me dit que je ne suis (serais) pas le seul ici...   :love:


----------



## fredintosh (15 Avril 2006)

Là, maintenant, mon chat vient d'essayer pour la première fois d'accéder à cette table haute de bar qu'il convoite tant depuis plusieurs semaines, puisque j'ai pris pour habitude d'y manger tout en surfant sur le net.
Il a pris son envol depuis le canapé non loin, et s'est étalé tel l'Albatros dans _Bernard et Bianca_ dans mon assiette, renversant au passage mon verre d'eau, mais ô miracle, épargnant de la noyade mon petit iBook (à 2 centimètres de la grosse flaque). Je ne sais pas si c'est mon chat, mon iBook ou moi qui a eu le plus peur des trois.

_C'est la première fois que j'engueule mon chat comme ça, mais je crois qu'il a compris..._


----------



## mikoo (15 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là mainant, je constate que tu tend à changer d'avatar à loutrance !



nan j'ai toujours été une loutre et je le resterai,
c'est juste que ça fait depuis hier que j'ai trouvé l'avatar que je voulais depuis 3 ans.
:love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Avril 2006)

Là maintenant je me demande pourquoi la machine est out du lundi matin au jeudi midi et super précise depuis  bon il pleut ça me motive 

Un coup  à boire une trentaine de litres de bière avec webo lesqual et pitchnette


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je cherche à rendre active une adresse de site sur un doc InDesign, et je me dis que ça vaut pas la peine d'ouvrir un sujet pour cela sur un quelconque forum technique.
> :rose:
> Je vais *tabler* sur le fait que Pascal77 ou Grug2 (ou 3) vont certainement passer par là cet après-m'...
> :love:


Comme tableur, tu Excel ! 

Mais mettre un lien actif sur un doc InDesign :affraid: Vu que ce logiciel, à l'instar d'XPress, PageMaker, et autres Calamus a pour finalité de produire des documents *à imprimer sur papier*, tu veux que le lien soit actif sur la feuille (sans doute en cliquant avec la pointe bic ) ?


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2006)

*GNA GNA GNA GNA GNA GNA GNA GNA !!!!*


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Valààààà...
> :love:
> 
> 
> Ou plutôt je cherche à rendre l'adresse trois doublevé active sur le PDF qui est la finalité du doc...



Ce sonny, quelle imagination ! 

Bon, Roberto, je crains qu'Adobe dans toute sa diversité, ne t'ai pas fourni le bon soft ! C'est bien chez eux aussi, mais à mon humble avis, pour faire ce que tu veux, tu devra user d'Acrobat. Je ne connais pas InDesign, mais la logique voudrait qu'il n'implémente pas cette possibilité. Maintenant, je peux me tromper aussi, hein !


----------



## fredintosh (15 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ou plutôt je cherche à rendre l'adresse trois doublevé active sur le PDF qui est la finalité du doc...





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *GNA ... GNA !!!!*


Non, Sonnyboy, bonne idée, mais je ne pense pas que ça marche comme ça. Et en passant par Acrobat (pas Reader, l'autre)  ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2006)

Indice : URL dans aide InDesign.


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2006)

Bfflllrggghhhaaaaa ! :sleep: :sleep: 
Zauriez un peu de Poppers par ici ? 
Que je me remette en foorrmmzzzzzzzzzzzzzzrrrrzzzzzzz...


----------



## lumai (15 Avril 2006)

Là, figurez-vous qu'il pleut.... Pas génial pour partir en week-end... Enfin il y a aura du chocolat !


----------



## tirhum (15 Avril 2006)

pour l'instant je me moque pas mal des pieds !! 

faux mouvement : le cou et une épaule partiellement bloqués; c'est pas pratique pour dessiner !!..... :hein: 
mais j'arrive à taper sur les touches du clavier....   

 

_masseuse ?!....._  
_nan ?! personne ?!.... _


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _masseuse ?!....._



Ouiiiiiii?


----------



## tirhum (15 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiiiii?


bouarkk !!! :mouais: :sick:

 


je retourne bosser tiens !!  


 
:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je retourne bosser tiens !!



C'est bon les mecs, j'ai réussi, le dessineux s'est barré!
On peut recommencer à dire des conneries tranquille.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiiiii?





			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> bouarkk !!! :mouais: :sick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fais gaffe, m***e ! Mainant, le Bobby, il va encore nous faire une déprime pustulo-schizophrènique de tous les diables. Tu sais comme il est susceptible quand on refuse ses services !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2006)

*je digère ... 
et vais rejoindre ma pitchinette :love: sur le canapé qui regarde M6.*
*Bonne soirée!
*​


----------



## mikoo (15 Avril 2006)

... je viens de rentrer d'un petit goûter café viennois/tarte tatin/clopes avec un pote, 
la belle vie quoi.
:love:


----------



## tirhum (15 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon les mecs, j'ai réussi, le dessineux s'est barré!
> On peut recommencer à dire des conneries tranquille.


....tirhum ize ouatchine iou !!...... :mouais: 
 

au moindre dépôt, ou oubli de pustule, je te caramélise !!  
 
:rateau: 
:love: 

et compte pas sur ton pitit lance pierre pour te protéger !!  





ça existe un "blorkarisateur" ?! .... :mouais: 
:love: 

tu vois Pascal; je m'en occupe..... 



EDIT :
_"le scanner s'initialise, veuillez patienter."_
mouais c'est longuet, va falloir relancer toshop et rallumer le scanner....


----------



## Patamach (15 Avril 2006)

Petit d'un pays lointain ou le froid est :king:


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2006)

Là, maintenant...

J'viens de finir de regarder le téléfilm sur Jean-Saul Partre et Simone à la télé... 
Bien sympathique comme fiction   :love:


----------



## mikoo (15 Avril 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant...
> 
> J'viens de finir de regarder le téléfilm sur Jean-Saul Partre et Simone à la télé...
> Bien sympathique comme fiction   :love:



pareil, 
très beau téléfilm, belle naration, bon comédiens.



_Anna Mouglalis_:love:​


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2006)

Ouais, mais zuaraient pu les vieillir un peu sur la fin, surtout Mouglalis...


----------



## macmarco (15 Avril 2006)

Avouez, vous êtes ensemble ?


----------



## mikoo (15 Avril 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais zuaraient pu les vieillir un peu sur la fin, surtout Mouglalis...



ouep, même avec plein de rides et un cancer des poumons la Mouglalis reste canon (****** de m**** de sa **** rah!) :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

... et puis Lorant Deutsch c'est vrai qu'il a pas vielli d'un iota, mais bon ça n'enlève rien à l'honnête qualité de ce téléfilm.


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Avouez, vous êtes ensemble ?



Quoi ? Parce qu'il faut vraiment être asocial et désespéré pour mater les téléfilms du samedi soir sur la 3 _ ( Oui, bon, OK, souvent c'est vrai mais bon... _  ) et que comme on l'a regardé tout les deux, ça veut dire qu'on était devant la même télé, avec le chat sur les genoux et la tisane à la main ???   :rateau: 

Nan mais vraiment... 

En plus les Loutres, c'est po mon truc.... :sick:


_Rien ne vaut un lémurien.... _  :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (15 Avril 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> (...) avec le chat sur les genoux et la tisane à la main (...)
> 
> En plus les Loutres, c'est po mon truc.... :sick:
> 
> ...



beurk.
:rateau: 

La loutre est un animal socialement dominant et son indépendance fait fi!
Le lémurien... bah c'est la métaphore du geek?


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Avril 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant...
> 
> J'viens de finir de regarder le téléfilm sur Jean-Saul Partre et Simone à la télé...
> Bien sympathique comme fiction   :love:




De même mais Mouglalis , je la trouve sans plus :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (15 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> De même mais Mouglalis , je la trouve sans plus :rateau:



rah, ça fait trois fois que tu le dit!!!!    
IGNARE!
   :sleep:   

(bon, c'est vrai qu'elle est un tout petit peu moins belle qu'anne c.)
  mais bon...


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> rah, ça fait trois fois que tu le dit!!!!
> IGNARE!
> :sleep:
> 
> ...




Egerie de Chanel . Bof :rateau:


----------



## kanako (16 Avril 2006)

mhm petit moment de calme et de bien être sympa alors je reviens poster ici après quelques jours d'infidélité...
 
J'ai ouvert ma fenêtre, et laisse le vent entrer et me caresser la peau, j'adore...
 en fait il fait plus si froid que ça...

petite musique douce... (Gianmaria Testa)
un train de marchandise qui passe, bruit pas si désagréable en fait

me mets sous la couette, toute douce, je suis au chaud, je sens le froid du vent sur mes épaules...
faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas été aussi sereine...
pourtant je me sens toujours aussi seule...

enfin
profitons de ce moment ...  ^^

bonsoir à tous !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2006)

La ménant, nos amis viennent de partir, et s'installe le calme d'après excellente soirée. On remplira le lave vaisselle demain, il fera jour. Un sentiment de plénitude s'installe pendant que le sommeil nous gagne.:love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Avril 2006)

épuisé mais ayant déjà regardé ce que je vais préparer pendant les prochaines dix semaines... esperons que tout ira bien ... 

vivre en avance sur les evenements , sur soi meme, pour garder un peu de souffle face à l'imprévu


----------



## mikoo (16 Avril 2006)

... après un petit ménage express de ma chambre sous fond d'opéra italien, 
je vais me remplir le gosier.


----------



## tirhum (16 Avril 2006)

fatigue extrême + cassoulet + Madiran.... le repas du midi qui se prolonge juqu'à 18h passées..... :rateau: 
je sens comme une légère envie de dormir....   

les parents sont partis, je peux m'avachir à souhait !!......  
_(une fois que mes filles seront couchées)...._:mouais: 

 
:love:

_P.S : vais me prendre un p'tit pommeau pour finir de me détendre..... _


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2006)

Salut tout le monde !  :love: :love:

Bon, ben journée de Pâques sympa avec la famille élargie... Au soleil avec de la bouffe et du pinard..  
Là, ben j'vais ptête me faire un chtit sandouiche parce que j'ai un tout chtit creux quand même...  ( _quoi mon régime ?_  )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2006)

Petite Pause entre trois bouffes, demain la dernière ... 
Dire que j'avais fait les courses jeudi parce que j'avais peur de manquer de victuailles pour le week end, pis finalement on est invité de partout ....

Alors ce soir repos devant un petit avec une tisane (j'suis un peu barbouillé quand même)


----------



## Nexka (16 Avril 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Alors ce soir repos devant un petit avec une tisane (j'suis un peu barbouillé quand même)



Rhoooo ça c'est une bonne idée la tisane :love: Merci Odré


----------



## kanako (16 Avril 2006)

mhm, une douce journée (histoire de continuer dans la lignée de la soirée)

On a visité la rohdia, superbe friche industrielle de chez nous, sans cesse remurée pour que personne ne puisse y aller, une usine merveilleuse, terrain de jeu du copain qui m'a fait visiter... Bon le problème c'est que j'avais pas mon apppareil photo (ça sert à rien de l'amener s'il n'y a pas de pélicule)...
Il y avait un temps génial, le paysage bisontin est très beau vu des toits...

ensuite ciné : 
la brigade du tigre c'est sympa !

et pour finir du riz ^^

:sleep:  :love:


----------



## kanako (17 Avril 2006)

et c'est mon 300ème message !!
  

BONJOUR À TOUS !!

:sleep: wah ! chuis crevée moi !


----------



## Pierrou (17 Avril 2006)

Bijour bijour...  

Bon ben voilà, fait gris, le gigot d'agneau mijote dans le four...
c'est po aujourd'hui qu'on va perdre du poids :sick:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bijour bijour...
> 
> Bon ben voilà, fait gris, le gigot d'agneau mijote dans le four...
> c'est po aujourd'hui qu'on va perdre du poids :sick:



Et tu es déjà bien enrobé pour ton âge...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et tu es déjà bien enrobé pour ton âge...



Non, en fait, c'est l'armure, ça le ballonne !


----------



## Pierrou (17 Avril 2006)

Kess tu crois ! C'est à cause des flatulences dans l'armure que chuis asthmatique  :love: :rateau:


----------



## macelene (17 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, en fait, c'est l'armure, ça le ballonne !





 






 :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:



Ah ! C'est la photo de Pierrou qui est sur ta table de nuit !


----------



## Pierrou (17 Avril 2006)

Qui t'as filé mes photos d'orgies à toi ?? 
    :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2006)

Je pars ce soir sur le continent... J'emmène quelques provisions de bouche ; au cas où...
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## macelene (17 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je pars ce soir sur le continent... J'emmène quelques provisions de bouche ; au cas où...
> :love: :love: :love:




 ça tombe bien je dois voir Melle Meuble...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je pars ce soir sur le continent... J'emmène quelques provisions de bouche ; au cas où...
> :love: :love: :love:


Mon dieu, du whisky corse... 
On aura tout vu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je pars ce soir sur le continent... J'emmène quelques provisions de bouche ; au cas où...
> :love: :love: :love:



:affraid: Du whisky corse ! Les mannes du Braveheart doivent s'en tordre de rire dans sa tombe !


----------



## sofiping (17 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je pars ce soir sur le continent... J'emmène quelques provisions de bouche ; au cas où...
> :love: :love: :love:



Aprés le tango ... le visky .... vraiment aucune personnalité ces corses :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien je dois voir Melle Meuble...



Heuuuuuu...


----------



## Pierrou (17 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu, du whisky corse...
> On aura tout vu.



Hautement inflammable, comme bibine, attention !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu, du whisky corse...
> On aura tout vu.



Vous n'avez encore RIEN vu...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'avez encore RIEN vu...


Veux-tu que nous parlions de votre "bière"?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Veux-tu que nous parlions de votre "bière"?


Pas de blème...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2006)

Par pitié, ne parlez pas des fromages ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Par pitié, ne parlez pas des fromages ...



Chochotte!


----------



## fredintosh (17 Avril 2006)

Patoch a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'avez encore RIEN vu...


Bientôt, Patochman en Kilt.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt, Patochman en Kilt.



Déjà fait ... ce fut un moment ma tenue de la Saint Patrick... Avant que ça devienne un teuf pour cafetiers franchouillards...


----------



## r0m1 (17 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Déjà fait ... ce fut un moment ma tenue de la Saint Patrick... Avant que ça devienne un teuf pour cafetiers franchouillards...



... et puis la chasse au cochon dans le maquis en kilt c'est pas très facile d'abord ....  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> ... et puis la chasse au cochon dans le maquis en kilt c'est pas très facile d'abord ....  :love:  :love:  :love:



C't'a dire que la bas, ils préfèrent chasser le gland ... Ça cour moins vite que le cochon (pis y parait qu'il y en a plein qui débarquent du continent, en plus, avé les chaussettes dans les sandales !) 

:rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

je ne les ai pas vus mais elle a parlé de moi à ses parents ...:rose: il parait qu'elle a tiré le bon numéro:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2006)

Elles disent toutes ça au début... Et puis après...


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Elles disent toutes ça au début... Et puis après...


et pourtant,j'abuse sur mes défauts


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant,j'abuse sur mes défauts



Ne jamais mentir sur la marchandise


----------



## guytantakul (17 Avril 2006)

Pareil pour moi, et cette fois c'est cuit... 
Quatre mois quand-même, mais la goutte d'eau qui n'est pas passée, c'est quand j'ai fait le chat en rut au restau en duo avec ma fille de 8 ans. 
Pff... Pas de regret, tiens ! Si c'est pour décevoir avec des qu'en dira-t-on de gargotte


----------



## mado (17 Avril 2006)

Fini les réducs sur les timbres Guytan ?


----------



## guytantakul (17 Avril 2006)

Il semblerait bien...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour moi, et cette fois c'est cuit...
> Quatre mois quand-même, mais la goutte d'eau qui n'est pas passée, c'est quand j'ai fait le chat en rut au restau en duo avec ma fille de 8 ans.
> Pff... Pas de regret, tiens ! Si c'est pour décevoir avec des qu'en dira-t-on de gargotte



:love: :love: :love:  Je crois que je t'aime bien, toi


----------



## dool (17 Avril 2006)

LA ! J'ai envie d'annoncer un chiffre à Chaton...si jamais tu passes pas là :mouais: : 15190 !

Mouahahahahah...Bon j't'ai sûrement pas battu Mado mais je l'ai fini !!!!   :love:


----------



## mado (17 Avril 2006)

Le pire c'est que je pensais qu'une fois réussi, on se lassait 
Ben même pas.

(et non, pas battue  )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Avril 2006)

*Bande*
de sales drogué(e)s


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

moment du moment ... : je lis ce thread en me posant de profondes questions...



qu'as tu donc fait de si etrange guytan??  
je fais facilement ce genre de choses  


quant à votre drogue , c'est quoi ? ça a l'air de bonne qualité :rateau: 

 :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> quant à votre drogue , c'est quoi ? ça a l'air de bonne qualité :rateau:
> 
> :rateau:




*L'enfer du jeu mon ami*
L'enfer du jeu, tu n'imagines pas à quel point ça détruit

_Au fait, tu aimes Gorillaz ?_


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2006)

je galère à trouver des polices qui puissent aller ensemble pour un p'tit faire-part..... :mouais: 
:casse: 
:bebe: 


et vous ?!


----------



## mado (17 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bande*
> de sales drogué(e)s



Dealer !


----------



## Captain_X (17 Avril 2006)

saloperie de Jeux ... pourquoi y'a que les gonzesses qui le finissent ????


----------



## dool (17 Avril 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> saloperie de Jeux ... pourquoi y'a que les gonzesses qui le finissent ????



Encore le côté féminin du purfils qui ressort....


Là je me marre !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Avril 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> saloperie de Jeux ... pourquoi y'a que les gonzesses qui le finissent ????




*C'est donné au premier*
gamin de 5 ans venu !


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Avril 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> saloperie de Jeux ... pourquoi y'a que les gonzesses qui le finissent ????




Ca te l'a coupe, hein?


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *L'enfer du jeu mon ami*
> L'enfer du jeu, tu n'imagines pas à quel point ça détruit
> 
> _Au fait, tu aimes Gorillaz ?_


gorillaz .. oui 
et ce site est vraiment original   

je passe donc le moment du moment à aller le voir de ce click


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je passe donc le moment du moment à aller le voir de ce click




*SURTOUT*
ne clique pas sur le petit jeu en bas à droite !





:afraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Avril 2006)

*Bon, postez un peu*
plutôt que de jouer à ce jeu idiot !


----------



## dool (17 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, postez un peu*
> plutôt que de jouer à ce jeu idiot !




Rho ça va ! ....


LA ! JE JOUE !



:rose:


----------



## Captain_X (17 Avril 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ca te l'a coupe, hein?



même pas non tout est là ... mais je mise sur un voyage à Rio pour finir cet saloperie.


----------



## Nexka (17 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est donné au premier*
> gamin de 5 ans venu !



Un gamin de 5ans qui a de bons yeux!!  Moi j'utilise déjà 75% de ma concentration à distinguer les piéces... :hein: Reste plus grand chose pour le jeux...


----------



## Pierrou (17 Avril 2006)

Tu te fais vieux, Roberto, tu te fais vieux :rateau:


----------



## Captain_X (17 Avril 2006)

oué un enfant indigo de 5 ans ... faut pas déconner ... en plus je suis persuadé que c'est un truc de mouleux ca


----------



## guytantakul (17 Avril 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> oué un enfant indigo de 5 ans ... faut pas déconner ... en plus je suis persuadé que c'est un truc de mouleux ca



Ceci expliquant celà...


----------



## Nexka (17 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> J'ai dormi quatre (4) heures cet après-midi.
> Le vélo ce matin ça m'a fatigué.
> :sleep: :love: :love: :love:



Pourquoi tu mets un 4 entre parenthèses???


----------



## guytantakul (17 Avril 2006)

Pour pas que nous confondions avec le moment du quatre-heures, tiens


----------



## Captain_X (17 Avril 2006)

en plus dormir l'après midi c'est dommage t'as plus rien à faire la nuit ... et puis un jour férié c'est encore plus dommage tu sais plus quoi faire les jours ou tu bosses


----------



## Nexka (17 Avril 2006)

Bon il m'énerve votre jeu  A peine on s'habitue aux dessins sur les piéces, qu'ils y en a de nouveaux qui apparaissent aux niveaux supérieurs  

Puis c'est pas tout ça faut que je révise moi!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, postez un peu*
> plutôt que de jouer à ce jeu idiot !


floodorori te salutant  


préservons l'écume des moments ...
ici et maintenant, j'essaie de me remettre au travail meme si c'est les vacances ...


----------



## joubichou (17 Avril 2006)

petit coucou du lubéron depuis un pc,quelle galère


----------



## mikoo (17 Avril 2006)

Je crois que j'ai un torticoli...
j'arrive pas a bouger ma nuque à gauche.
 :rateau:


----------



## sofiping (17 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Déjà fait ... ce fut un moment ma tenue de la Saint Patrick... Avant que ça devienne un teuf pour cafetiers franchouillards...



Je previens tout porteurs de Kilt que je deviens complètement incontrolable dés que je croise un homme en jupe ... la raison m'echappe et les idées les plus folles m'envahissent sans que je ne puisse driver quoi que ce soit  :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hippocampe (17 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> floodorori te salutant
> 
> 
> préservons l'écume des moments ...


sinon... là maintenant... vous faites quoi ?


----------



## Pierrou (17 Avril 2006)

Là, Maintenant... 

J'viens de mater *Quand la Mer Monte*, de et avec Yolande Moreau, très sympa comme film


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

là maintenant je digère doucement une salade qui m'a bien plu .. et j'entends au loin "ya que la v... qui compte " , je m'en suis lassé mais ma tite maman adore toujours .. tiens la musique a changé .. 

douce soirée à tous ... l'air du soir me plait


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tu te fais vieux, Roberto, tu te fais vieux :rateau:


mais sa poésie est jeune ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2006)

Là ménant, je viens de finir de regarder Wyatt Earp, enregistré cet aprem sur FR3, et je viens faire mon petit tour sur MacGe avant d'aller me coucher. Et je me dis que mes confrères, les modos du bar sont censés éviter qu'on y aborde des sujets politiques, mon dieu ...


----------



## Nephou (18 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant, je viens de finir de regarder Wyatt Earp, enregistré cet aprem sur FR3, et je viens faire mon petit tour sur MacGe avant d'aller me coucher. Et je me dis que mes confrères, les modos du bar sont censés éviter qu'on y aborde des sujets politiques, mon dieu ...
> 
> [image qui foire la mise-en-page]


C'est l'effet Bar(re)


 _bon ben on va pas réactiver la pub pour vérifier quand même_


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Avril 2006)

moment du soir , espoir ... reves viennent ... oiseaux chantent depuis deux heures du matin .. mais si je vous assure :rateau:


----------



## Grug2 (18 Avril 2006)

:sleep:
Reveil, café et s'apercevoir que le week end est dejà fini. :affraid:
à partir de maintenant, c'est officiel, je suis en retard&#8230;


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Avril 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> LA !  15190 !




*15430*
Ouaip, la journée sera bonne, je le sens





:style:


----------



## kanako (18 Avril 2006)

matin mal de cràne

Bonjour !  

 
pas asser dormi moi
:hein: 
couchée à 4h, déjà levée... 
et dire que je suis en vacances...
suis folle...
   

bonne journée les gens !
ai ouvert la fenêtre, laisse entrer la fraicheur du vent (j'ai une relation toute particulière avec le vent :love:   ) histoire de moins sentir mon crane:hein: :mouais: :casse: 
là maintenant le ciel l'est tout blanc mais va faire beau ça se sent   
je sors la mini (encore !)


----------



## Captain_X (18 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *15430*
> Ouaip, la journée sera bonne, je le sens



Monde de merde :'(


----------



## Jec (18 Avril 2006)

Savoureuse matinée ... à la grosse bourre !!!!! Mais c'est pour la bonne cause, à 15h, c'est départ en vacances !!! à moi le sud de la france ... :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Des z'étiquettes promotionnelles, quoi.



Hein ? C'est quoi, ça ? Comment ? Ah, des pertus !


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2006)

Fück, j'ai winné un sudoku électronique au Kiosk


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fück, j'ai winné un sudoku électronique au Kiosk


Et bien comme ça, tu peux commencer tes cadeaux de Noël.


----------



## Captain_X (18 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Comment elles se la jouent, les nanas ici !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben pinaise ... j'espère que tu bosses avec ipod planté dans les feuilles, je tiendrais pas avec ce genre de snobinardes tarés qui se la pète expertes à la "j'te raccourcis les mots à la cons pour faire genre tu panne rien grosses tache" ...

monde de merde


----------



## tirhum (18 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En plus elle est plutôt gentille.
> Et jolie.
> Et parfumée...
> :love:
> ...




déjà lu ça quelque part !!........


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> déjà lu ça quelque part !!........



bon, vous zarrétez de parler du défunt Cercle©...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2006)

Là je lis un script de.... Captain_X :affraid:


----------



## mikoo (18 Avril 2006)

... je viens de faire la conclusion suivante de cette putribonde damnation :
en fait, la poitrine de Loana "encombre" ses cordes vocales.
 :hein:


----------



## Pierrou (18 Avril 2006)

Bon, faut que je prépare ma valise pour retourner à Angers moi.... :sick: 
La flemme... 
Demain j'pars à Lille passer mon concours... :sick:
La flemme ( bis )


----------



## sofiping (18 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *SURTOUT*
> ne clique pas sur le petit jeu en bas à droite !
> 
> 
> ...



Là .... j'ai cliqué sur le petit jeu en bas à droite ...  

Mr Lepur ... vous êtes de la mauvaise graine ... et je m'en vais vous bouler rouge !!!


----------



## guytantakul (18 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> Houlà ! Faut pas le prendre comme ça !
> 
> 
> ...


N'empêche... C'est pas une conne, des fois ?  
J'en ai deux sous la main (enfin, plutôt sur le dos) qui lisent "Linéaires" avant de dormir et qui ne jurent que par l'uniformisation des annonces. Typos genre "textile" déformées, outlinées et ombrées, fond-vert pomme et jaune paille, formes de cartouche "signal" ou "colgate", vous savez, le bout de dentifrice... Tout est à l'avenant, toutes les annonces se ressemblent. Et le pire, c'est qu'on est obligé de rentrer dans  ce moule pour pas perdre le client... Monde de merde...


----------



## mado (18 Avril 2006)

T'as le temps de leur demander leur parfum ?


----------



## macelene (18 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> T'as le temps de leur demander leur parfum ?



Non il a un odorat extraordinaire...  reconnait les parfuns entre mille... :rateau:


----------



## Captain_X (18 Avril 2006)

moi j'ai le nez bouché et pas une conne sur le dos - enfin pas en ce moment, mais ca arrive parfois et c'est généralement en grappe ... ils appellent ca des secrétaires, et moi des connes - question de terminologie, à celà pres que la conne veut passer sous le bureau et qu'on ne veut pas, alors que la secretaire c'est l'inverse....

alors je passe degainer devant la rengaine d'une conne à une secretaire et la pour le coup je rengaine... 

pffff monde de merde


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> avec ce genre de snobinardes tarés qui se la pète expertes à la "j'te raccourcis les mots à la cons pour faire genre tu panne rien grosses tache" ...


Arffffffffff !!!!! ... ça a été mon quotidien pendant les 3 dernières années ... :rateau: :rateau:  ... je devenais fou de les voir rappliquer dans mon bureau en se tortillant le c... comme des lombrics, les cheveux lissés vers l'arrière et la bouche en c... de poule en susurrant : "Salut JL, t'as les dernières anas du turnover ? j'ai un call dans 5 minutes....!!!"  
Je crois que c'est un peu à cause de ces ******** carriéristes que j'ai tout laissé tomber ! ... de véritables caricatures ... je vous jure !
...leur en ficherais moi, des anas !!!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Nephou (18 Avril 2006)

*à quand les produits dérivés ?


*





  ​


----------



## Pierrou (18 Avril 2006)

Yeah, genre fragrance "_Transi sur chemise à fleurs_" :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (18 Avril 2006)

... j'ai mal au dos et au cerveau : overdose de travail,
je me repose donc sur le bar ... voilà qui est une sage décision après l'effort, le réconfort (pff, ça craint ce jeu de mots).
 :rateau: :rateau: :hein:   :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (18 Avril 2006)

m'suis dit tout à l'heure : "tiens je f'rais bien une pause en lisant une p'tite bédé" !!..... :love: 

résultat : je viens de me réveiller (1h30 après) l'oeil embrumé, lecture coincée à la planche 7....... :mouais: :sleep: 

_bon... ben il me reste toujours les mêmes choses à faire "qu'avant" !....... _   

:rateau:


----------



## Grug2 (18 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> m'suis dit tout à l'heure : "tiens je f'rais bien une pause en lisant une p'tite bédé" !!..... :love:
> 
> résultat : je viens de me réveiller (1h30 après) l'oeil embrumé, lecture coincée à la planche 7....... :mouais: :sleep:
> 
> ...


  pareil ! 

maintenant j'hesite entre me remettre à bosser et continuer&#8230;

 :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2006)

Là je viens de voir ce sujet là


----------



## tirhum (18 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> maintenant j'hesite entre me remettre à bosser et continuer
> 
> :sleep:


j'suis allé faire un tour et profiter du (peu) de soleil !.... :rateau: 

mais maintenant...... :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (18 Avril 2006)

je viens, à l'instant, de récupérer la colorisation de 10 planches bédé (_dessinées par un pote_) pour un magazine..... 
et hop ! 1 mois de plus assuré !! :rateau:

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

Hier, pleins de bonnes intentions nous louons un film sur le chemin du retour : "ocean's twelve".
Avant de pouvoir lire le film proprement dit nous avons droit à un clip vidéo comme quoi le piratage c'est mal et enfin, apaisé et bien calé devant une tisane, nous enclenchons la version française .... jusqu'à ce que le film s'arrête sur brad pitt au petit coin la bouche ouverte disons "un cheveux". Je tripatouille la souris, qui me dit d'attendre et message d'erreur : "disque sal ou rayé". nous sortons le disque : "horreur et malheur mais ils ont jou au freesbee avec ou quoi ???!!!!!!". On le nettoie tant bien que mal, enfin on fait ce qu'on peu et plein d'espoir nous remmettons le disque : heureusement qu'on peut rattrapper la lecture là où on l'avait interrompue (merci mac). Et ben vous vous en doutez, on ne verra jamais brad pitt en finir avec ses chiotte et son cheveu .... Enragé nous décidons de sauter la première scène, mais nous sommes alors quite de nous repasser le clip vidéo contre le piratage horriblement long (très moraliste même pas d'humour ....grrrr et lui il ne saute pas marche super bien). nous passons donc directe à la scène deux et nous regardons apaisé les scènes qui s'enfilent sans intervention humaine (c'est beau la technique). Jusqu'à la scène cruciale du tiers du film qui s'arrête net .... 
Du coup j'ai pris un livre, au moins quand ça s'arrête c'est que tu t'es endormi !

Sinon, ce soir s'était vaisselle et : no comment :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Avril 2006)

dommage car c'est vraiment un film qui ,y compris par sa b.o, vaut le coup .. ce n'est que partie remise .. 

moi j'attends un mail ... et je suis de loin un match de foot assez top ..
et je suis là zen


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2006)

j'ai la tête comme une pastèque....
...le rosé est une ADM*........ 










*Arme de Destruction Massive...... :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (19 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'ai la tête comme une pastèque....
> ...le rosé est une ADM*........
> 
> 
> ...



Ca dépend lequel :love: Il y en a des bons petits Espagnol qui font pas mal à la tête  

Hmmm ça me donne envie (oui à 10h du mat!!  )  Un été chaud, une terrasse, et un bon ti rosé bien frais!!! :love:


----------



## Captain_X (19 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *15430*
> Ouaip, la journée sera bonne, je le sens
> 
> 
> ...



15620 ca sent la détente


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Avril 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> 15620 ca sent la détente




*Gaffe à toi*
ça va énerver Sofiping






 
:rateau:


----------



## Dory (19 Avril 2006)

J'aimerais bien savoir à quel jeu vous jouez....histoire de m'énerver aussi


----------



## dool (19 Avril 2006)

Bon ! Mon pti saucisson, je crois qu'il est temps LA MAINTENANT, d'ouvrir un fil pour la secte !!! :rateau:  

Fais une recherche quelques pages en arrière Dory.


----------



## guytantakul (19 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien savoir à quel jeu vous jouez....histoire de m'énerver aussi


Un truc à oublier si tu veux garder une vue correcte


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien savoir à quel jeu vous jouez....histoire de m'énerver aussi



Evite, c'est addictif, ce truc ! ils ont du faire comme les fabriquants de cloppes, mettre un produit qui augmente la dépendance, dans ce jeu de c**


----------



## Dory (19 Avril 2006)

> Fais une recherche quelques pages en arrière Dory.



Merci Dool..:love: celui qui est en bas à droite ? 



> Un truc à oublier si tu veux garder une vue correcte


On devient comme les taupes?


----------



## Captain_X (19 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Un truc à oublier si tu veux garder une vue correcte



j'ai fait verifiier ma vue ce matin ... tout baigne 

enfin pas pire qu'avant


----------



## guytantakul (19 Avril 2006)

Perso, j'ai un furieux besoin de dunettes, je vois même plus les mouches du clavier  

(c'est la version bigarrée final cut pro que j'ai en remplacement pour la journée. Horrib' pour un amblyope en devenir tel que votre serviteur - mon clavier sèche dans la loggia - apéro malencontreux...)


----------



## mikoo (19 Avril 2006)

... je dois aller en cours d'Histoire des Institutions.
 :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2006)

Bien fait!


----------



## mikoo (19 Avril 2006)

un café svp.
 


bah euh non je suis pas encore parti, 
et merde...

:rateau:


----------



## mado (19 Avril 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> 15620 ca sent la détente


Comme quoi le Brésil, ça détend effectivement


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Avril 2006)

là maintenant , faire quelques sacs ... avec comme musique d'ambiance une chanson de nolwenn leroy en boucle "jaimais tant l'aimer" .. de la force , de l'air ... j'adorrrrrrrrrreeee

nb: c'est le dernier titre de son deuxieme album


----------



## sofiping (19 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Gaffe à toi*
> ça va énerver Sofiping
> 
> 
> ...



Là je viens , grace à ce post , de me souvenir que j'ai des records a battre ... il m'en faut pas plus pour me faire abandonner le nettoyage de printemps ... 

Je previens tous posteurs de bons plans de jeux que je boule rouge tous posts tentateurs :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi le Brésil, ça détend effectivement



alors que le (slip) brésilien à tendance à tendre un peu...


----------



## Captain_X (19 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens , grace à ce post , de me souvenir que j'ai des records a battre ... il m'en faut pas plus pour me faire abandonner le nettoyage de printemps ...
> 
> Je previens tous posteurs de bons plans de jeux que je boule rouge tous posts tentateurs :mouais:



oué ben vas y si t'es une geuzeessse


15620 c'est le code postale du brésil ?


----------



## Captain_X (19 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'ai un furieux besoin de dunettes, je vois même plus les mouches du clavier



passe au labrador directement




			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> (c'est la version bigarrée final cut pro que j'ai en remplacement pour la journée. Horrib' pour un amblyope en devenir tel que votre serviteur - mon clavier sèche dans la loggia - apéro malencontreux...)



je croyais que tu buvais qu'avec un entonnoir


----------



## Nexka (19 Avril 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> 15620 c'est le code postale du brésil ?



Ben non mais c'est pas toi qui a dit que tu profiterais d'un voyage à Rio pour finir le jeu?   

Rio c'est au Brésil non?


----------



## Dory (19 Avril 2006)

Il y a une contamination.... 

Qui a osé dealer ce jeu?


----------



## Captain_X (19 Avril 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ben non mais c'est pas toi qui a dit que tu profiterais d'un voyage à Rio pour finir le jeu?
> 
> Rio c'est au Brésil non?



rahhh pinaise j'ai point de tête .... et pour j'ai pas été où que ce soit... Dool peut en témoigner


----------



## guytantakul (19 Avril 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> je croyais que tu buvais qu'avec un entonnoir


... il suffit d'une fois... Pis j'ai plus bien les yeux pour le retrouver dans le fourbi de la cuisine qu'a mis le labrador, surtout quand je me penche, ça me tire et ça me lance. D'ici à là. Des fois même jusque-là. Si je mange des féculents, après le chien m'attaque dans mon lit...

Quelle engeance, la vieillesse  



			
				Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> rahhh pinaise j'ai point de tête .... et pour j'ai pas été où que ce soit... Dool peut en témoigner



Quelle engeance, la vieillesse


----------



## Captain_X (19 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ... il suffit d'une fois... Pis j'ai plus bien les yeux pour le retrouver dans le fourbi de la cuisine qu'a mis le labrador, surtout quand je me penche, ça me tire et ça me lance. D'ici à là. Des fois même jusque-là. Si je mange des féculents, après le chien m'attaque dans mon lit...
> 
> Quelle engeance, la vieillesse



moi la dernière fois ca ma lancé du là à là aussi (shéma ci-joint pour les auditeurs qui n'aurait pas la couleurs). du coup j'ai piqué le chien... il s'amusait en remplacé mon steack par ces croquettes.

Au final j'ai fait molletoné l'appartement


----------



## dool (19 Avril 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> rahhh pinaise j'ai point de tête .... et pour j'ai pas été où que ce soit... Dool peut en témoigner



Hors là donc, c'est ici là maintenant que je dois intervenir c'est ça ??!!

Bon alors, effectivement, je confirme qu'il n'a pas bougé de devant son écran depuis des jours et des jours avant de finir ce put*** de jeu !!! Que du Brésil il n'a dû entendre que la samba que ces neurones jouait sous son crâne !

Maintenant, je tiens à dire, que je le remercie de n'avoir rien touché...mais qu'il a sûrement échappé à cette opération que parceque je lui ai délivré des conseils de femme avertie qui en vaux deux (ouh là là quelle horreur, 2 dool !  ) ! Ah ben oui ! Les records c'est bien ! Mais........il y a toujours une femme qui sommeille derrière ces champions !!!!   (vous allez me dire, une femme derrière c'est bien moins interessant !! Mais bon, faut tout tester hein !  )


----------



## guytantakul (19 Avril 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mais........il y a toujours une femme qui sommeille derrière ces champions !!!!



Je le savais ! Ces champignons ne sont pas venus tout seuls...


----------



## mikoo (19 Avril 2006)

... je vais à un dîner "belge" dans le cadre du mois des festivités "Nantes/Belgique", 
hop une ptite kriek avant de partir...
:love:


----------



## Captain_X (19 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je le savais ! Ces champignons ne sont pas venus tout seuls...



en plus ils arrivent par derrière les enc""""""es


----------



## guytantakul (19 Avril 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> en plus ils arrivent par derrière les enc""""""es



Rhôo les fourbes, tu fais bien de me prévenir, je n'en ai que devant pour le moment.
Slip en caoutchouc de rigueur,  j'en pleure de sueur comme un petit baigneur


----------



## Captain_X (19 Avril 2006)

en plomb, c'est un minimum, ce sont des champignons atomiques


----------



## guytantakul (19 Avril 2006)

Désolé, j'ai pas l'ampleur pour les garder au chaud dans le confinement de la promiscuité.
Je n'ai plus la main mise sur  la barre de contrôle.
Oula ! Ca chauffe ! Aïe ! Je largue tout ! U235 & fils à volonté


----------



## guytantakul (19 Avril 2006)

Désolé, j'ai pas l'ampleur pour les garder au chaud dans le confinement de la promiscuité.
Je n'ai plus la main mise sur  la barre de contrôle.
Oula ! Ca chauffe ! Aïe ! Je largue tout ! U235 & fils à volonté  

Ouh! 20h28 -  j'ai un truc à faire de suite !


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2006)

et là maintenant ?!.......... 


_falloir mettre un portier ici, un vrai moulin !! _



:rateau:


----------



## Hippocampe (19 Avril 2006)

là maintenant... ???  

ben justement, j'attendais une intervention divine pour sauver ce fil des flodororis


----------



## Captain_X (19 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, j'ai pas l'ampleur pour les garder au chaud dans le confinement de la promiscuité.
> Je n'ai plus la main mise sur  la barre de contrôle.
> Oula ! Ca chauffe ! Aïe ! Je largue tout ! U235 & fils à volonté
> 
> Ouh! 20h28 -  j'ai un truc à faire de suite !




regarder plus belle la vie ?


----------



## Nexka (20 Avril 2006)

Là maintenant je vais prendre mon bus, pour prendre mon train, pour aller à Figeac :love: Dans le LOT :love: 








Département où les trains ne s'arrétent plus.. :affraid: A dit JC Grangé... 

Oui bah le mien il s'arréte à Brive, Acier, et toutes une collection de villes de moins de 2000 habitants


----------



## Captain_X (20 Avril 2006)

oué ben envoie du cassoulet et du foie gras tu seras gentils ... en plus pendant que tu traverses tout ces bleds magnifiques à la vitesse d'un vieux cheval asmathique au trot, t'aura rien d'autre à faire que de nous emballer tout ca et nous faire un joli mot gentil avec des enluminures


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2006)

Ouais mais tu parlerais à qui ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Avril 2006)

*Roberto n'a pas dû se remettre*
de son rêve érotique du petit matin


----------



## tirhum (20 Avril 2006)

_Ah le Lot !..... :love:
j'y allais souvent avant !....._ 


bon on se dépêche ce matin !...  
déposer la plus grande chez les cousins et adaptation à la crèche pour la plus petite.....
les temps de crêche vont me permettre de" souffler" un peu; travailler et s'occuper de son enfant n'est pas toujours chose aisée !....  
:love: 
je verrais donc moins les p'tites mains qui apparaissent au bout du bureau pour me "voler" mes affaires dans un éclat de rire et un bruit de cavalcade...... :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> bon on se dépêche ce matin !...
> déposer la plus grande chez les cousins et adaptation à la crèche pour la plus petite.....
> les temps de crêche vont me permettre de" souffler" un peu; travailler et s'occuper de son enfant n'est pas toujours chose aisée !....
> :love:
> je verrais donc moins les p'tites mains qui apparaissent au bout du bureau pour me "voler" mes affaires dans un éclat de rire et un bruit de cavalcade...... :rateau:





*J'aimerais comprendre*
pourquoi Roberto a eu besoin de se créer un double pseudo



:mouais:


----------



## tirhum (20 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'aimerais comprendre*
> pourquoi Roberto a eu besoin de se créer un double pseudo
> 
> 
> ...


vais te couper la tête !!  
m****, c'est déjà fait !!....bon je vais chercher un supplice.......  

 
 je trouverais !!


----------



## Craquounette (20 Avril 2006)

Là... Je vais aller m'installer pour la 1ère fois de la saison sur ma petite terrasse, au soleil (mais avec un pull car il ne fait pas encore très chaud) , avec un ou deux petits trucs à bricoler  

V'là l'printemps qui arrive :love: 

_Et accessoirement le rhume des foins_:hosto: 

J'ai presque hésiter à poster ça dans les p'tits bonheurs 

Edit : Finalement pas besoin de pull :love: :love: :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2006)

je venais juste de retrouver ça d'un de mes films préféré, pour un fil qui vient de fermer de façon "in ô piné"...   

_Frederic: c'est un imbécile !

Lacenaire : vous allez le tuer, j'espère...

Frederic : oh, s'il fallait tuer tous les imbéciles..._


*LES ENFANTS DU PARADIS*

De Marcel Carné / 1943-44 - scénario Jacques Prévert
Avec Arletty, Jean-Louis Barrault, Pierre Brasseur, Pierre Renoir, Maria Casarès...

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## sofiping (20 Avril 2006)

là j'vais tenté de battre mes 14040 .... chuis une vraie brelle à ce jeu 

non rien en fait ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> là j'vais tenté de battre mes 14040 .... chuis une vraie brelle à ce jeu




*Sofi, Sofi, Sofi...*
là, franchement, tu me déçois beaucoup


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> là j'vais tenté de battre mes 14040 .... chuis une vraie brelle à ce jeu




Quel jeu ? :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Quel jeu ? :mouais:





*NNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!!!!*





:afraid:


----------



## Dory (20 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Quel jeu ? :mouais:



Malheureux  ...retourne te coucher....


----------



## Hippocampe (20 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Quel jeu ? :mouais:


ça fait deux jours (trois ?) qu'ils sont en compét' sur ce jeu... à qui fera le meilleur score.

et ils ont bien raison de ne pas te dire quel est ce jeu... le jeu à devenir fou!! 
tu as d'autres chats (lions, c'est selon  ) à fouetter.


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Avril 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> ça fait deux jours (trois ?) qu'ils sont en compét' sur ce jeu... à qui fera le meilleur score.
> 
> et ils ont bien raison de ne pas te dire quel est ce jeu... le jeu à devenir fou!!
> tu as d'autres chats (lions, c'est selon  ) à fouetter.




Ca rend aussi fou ce jeu ?


----------



## guytantakul (20 Avril 2006)

non, aveugle


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Avril 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> ça fait deux jours (trois ?) qu'ils sont en compét' sur ce jeu... à qui fera le meilleur score.




*Deux trois...*
euh... semaines ?





:hein:


----------



## Hippocampe (20 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Deux trois...*
> euh... semaines ?
> 
> 
> ...



 ah ! :rateau: bon, m'avait semblé moins...


----------



## sofiping (20 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> là j'vais tenté de battre mes 14040 .... chuis une vraie brelle à ce jeu
> 
> 
> edith Voulabas : je viens de faire 8700 .... je retourne à mon balais



Vous permettez que je m'exprime :

Fait chmiiiiiire ce jeu à la c**


----------



## Captain_X (20 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> là j'vais tenté de battre mes 14040 .... chuis une vraie brelle à ce jeu
> 
> non rien en fait ...



c'est mignon l'acharnement


----------



## Captain_X (20 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> non, aveugle



meuuuh non faut pas jouer après l'apéro c'est tout


----------



## mikoo (20 Avril 2006)

... je me dis que je devrais peut être lire un peu mes cours avant mon oral cet aprem,
pfou ça va être lourd mais je comprend pas ce truc : on est 5 étudiants à passer en 30min,
partouze ou question pour un champion?
  :sleep:  :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (20 Avril 2006)

là, rien dans le frigo = se nourrir au café...... :mouais: 

au fait !!.... 


			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'aimerais comprendre*
> pourquoi Roberto a eu besoin de se créer un double pseudo
> :mouais:





			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> vais te couper la tête !!
> m****, c'est déjà fait !!....bon je vais chercher un supplice.......
> 
> je trouverais !!



 







_Mr LePur...... _


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Avril 2006)

Retour à la civilisation après 15 jours au fin fond de l'Ardèche, barbe de 10 jours, teint hâlé et peau douce après les douches à l'eau de source minérale et froide. Des jours loin du monde avec pour seule compagnie celle du ciel étoilé la nuit et des hordes de moutons bêlants le jour, quelque sanglier ou chevreuil pour seule distraction et des centaines de pages à traduire comme unique activité intellectuelle et non contemplative, je suis enchanté de revoir des congénères avec de jolies petites robes évanescentes tenues par de fines bretelles et dont la transparence étudiée ne laisse transparaître qu'un discret _string_ pour unique dessous: ce pays de bobos a finalement du bon :love:.
Je m'empresse de m'attabler à une terrasse de café pour écouter le flot lascif des langues latines, les rires contenus des adultes ou les cris des enfants trop heureux d'échapper à la surveillance de leur mère le temps d'un café ou deux en fin de repas.
J'allais moi aussi enfin profiter des charmes de l'existence printanière lorsque deux, trois, peut-être davantage, volatiles de basse extraction, de vulgaires pigeons posés une quinzaine de mètres plus haut sur des branches de platane décident de renoncer à toute forme de continence pour inonder le mortel sis dessous de fientes liquides et visqueuses&#8230;
Oreille, crâne, épaule, poitrine, dos, cuisse: rien n'aura été épargné au pauvre hère&#8230;

J'ai songé aux vers de *Nerval* et retrouvé aussitôt la méchante humeur du citadin blasé.

_«Homme! libre penseur! te crois-tu seul pensant_
_ Dans ce monde où la vie éclate en toute chose?_
_ Des forces que tu tiens ta liberté dispose,_
_ Mais de tous tes conseils l'univers est absent.

_​ _Respecte dans la bête un esprit agissant:
Chaque fleur est une âme à la Nature éclose;
Un mystère d'amour dans le métal repose;
"Tout est sensible!" Et tout sur ton être est puissant._
_
_
_Crains, dans le mur aveugle, un regard qui t'épie:_
_ A la matière même un verbe est attaché..._
_ Ne la fais pas servir à quelque usage impie!

__Souvent dans l'être obscur habite un Dieu caché;_
_ Et, comme un &#339;il naissant couvert par ses paupières,_
_ Un pur esprit s'accroît sous l'écorce des pierres!__»_​


----------



## Captain_X (20 Avril 2006)

moi aussi Nerval  

*Je suis le Ténébreux, - le Veuf, - l'Inconsolé,
Le Prince d'Aquitaine à la Tour abolie :
Ma seule Etoile est morte, - et mon luth constellé
Porte le Soleil noir de la Mélancolie.*

*Dans la nuit du Tombeau, Toi qui m'as consolé,
Rends-moi le Pausilippe et la mer d'Italie,
La fleur qui plaisait tant à mon coeur désolé,
Et la treille où le Pampre à la Rose s'allie.*

*Suis-je Amour ou Phébus ?... Lusignan ou Biron ?
Mon front est rouge encor du baiser de la Reine ;
J'ai rêvé dans la Grotte où nage la sirène...

*​ *Et j'ai deux fois vainqueur traversé l'Achéron :*
* Modulant tour à tour sur la lyre d'Orphée*
* Les soupirs de la Sainte et les cris de la Fée*​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> C'est pas que je me dévalorise... Mais...
> _Des fois je me sens pas au niveau.
> _:rateau: :rose:
> ...



tiens, ça me fait pareil des fois aussi... là par exemple également... 
hegemonappareilphoto©  :love: :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Autre exemple : quand j'ai examiné ta signature.
> _Des verbes qui commencent par "squé..."
> _:hein:
> :mouais:



Dgeoges ? ... c'est toi ?... :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Yes, ça me turlupine, ton truc.
> 
> :rose:



Je te propose : "Squeezer" (ok, avec un "e" et non pas un "é") :
_ v. tr. fig. fam. : squeezer qqn, remporter un avantage sur lui en *l'acculant*, en ne lui laissant aucun échappatoir_...

ça te va ?    :love:


----------



## mikoo (20 Avril 2006)

fait chaud !

****** de bazar...

:rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui : le coupable semble en effet l'avoir acculer.
> Mais les photos de l'identité judiciaire le confirmeront sans doute.
> :hein:



Ben tu sais, moi en général dans un cas comme celui là, le doute m'habite...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2006)

Là maintenant je viens de dénoncer Vendez et Squé pour floode dans ce sujet


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je viens de dénoncer Vendez et Squé pour floode dans ce sujet



c'est donc vrai ... le suisse est délateur...   :hein:  

:feuque:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *NNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et m*rde...

:mouais:




8840.... 







J'y retourne!


----------



## Fondug (20 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ce n'est pas du flood, nous échangeons nos points de vue._
> 
> 
> Bon, alors un peu de *Là maintenant* pour authentifier mon intervention :
> ...


 
Mince, j'ai du piquer la part de quelqu'un moi...


----------



## Galatée (20 Avril 2006)

Là maintenant, j'écoute ça avec un sirop et une cigarette, pour me détendre après ces quelques heures de femme au foyer des années 50 (repassage, vaisselle, ménage, lessive...), et j'essaie de me donner du courage pour aller encore m'intoxiquer en nettoyant mon frigo et mon four.

Ma vie est passionnante, nan ?

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hippocampe (20 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Une baby sitter qui se met pieds nus dès qu'elle arrive dans l'appart'.
> _*Satu.*
> :rose:


 
Satu... ou sapu... mouhahaha  ... hem  ... ahem... :rose: 

:rateau: 

ah ben voilà !! Suis paumée dans ma vie, mais je suis de bonne humeur aujourd'hui au moins !... pour preuve, je rigole toute seule à mes blagues pourries.

:bebe:


----------



## Grug2 (20 Avril 2006)

là, je teste mon nouveau bricolage qui me permet, grace à un savant emboitage de bidules usb et de configuration de routeur, d'acceder ici du fond de mon jardin&#8230;  :love:
par contre, je me rends compte qu'un multiplicateur de ports usb n'aurait pas été du luxe.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> là, je teste mon nouveau bricolage qui me permet, grace à un savant emboitage de bidules usb et de configuration de routeur, d'acceder ici du fond de mon jardin  :love:
> par contre, je me rends compte qu'un multiplicateur de ports usb n'aurait pas été du luxe.


Ayé ? Tu peux enfin marcher sur la pelouse ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as coupé l'herbe sous le pied !


Tu me connais : je visais le pied.


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2006)

_ça floode grave ici..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Avril 2006)

13750


----------



## sofiping (20 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hey les z'addictz, vous devriez vous offrir *un sujet dédié exprès pour ça*, hein, allez !
> 
> :love:



Accuse nous carrément d' encombrer la ligne  

Sinon là je suis en train  ... ce qui ne veux absolument pas dire que je suis dans le Paris-Moscou


----------



## sofiping (20 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Yes, ça me turlupine, ton truc.
> 
> :rose:



Il y a bien "squétter" avec l'accent berrichon ... Je squétte , tu squéttes ...



squatter v.
(occuper illégalement un local vide)
* des clochards ont squatté un immeuble
abandonné

squatteur,euse n.
(occupant illégal)
* un groupe de squatteurs installés dans
un ancien garage


----------



## guytantakul (20 Avril 2006)

J'ai déjà pris le train, mais jamais le Paris-Moscou 
Venez à la cave ouvrir un fil si on vous refoule ici  
Attention en descendant : on y voit pas bien dans l'escalier (enfin, si vous jouez à ça, vous n'avez pas de problèmes oculaires)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> LA ! J'ai envie d'annoncer un chiffre à Chaton...si jamais tu passes pas là :mouais: : 15190 !
> 
> Mouahahahahah...Bon j't'ai sûrement pas battu Mado mais je l'ai fini !!!!   :love:


Pas la peine... Capi m'a envoyé la copie d'écran...

Z'êtes durs avec moi, tous...


----------



## Captain_X (20 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà pris le train, mais jamais le Paris-Moscou
> Venez à la cave ouvrir un fil si on vous refoule ici
> Attention en descendant : on y voit pas bien dans l'escalier (enfin, si vous jouez à ça, vous n'avez pas de problèmes oculaires)




tu devrais consulter ca devient obsessionel cet histoire de mauvaise vue


----------



## mado (20 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine... Capi m'a envoyé la copie d'écran...
> 
> Z'êtes durs avec moi, tous...


Tu veux celle de Léna ? 

Désolé Roberto, promis, je passe à autre chose. Mais y'a des moments de la vie, où c'est important de se vider la tête avec ces jeux addictifs notamment


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pendant que vous faites ça, vous ne fumez pas des cigarettes de drogue... heu... vous ne buvez pas d'al... _enfin bref._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En gros tu suggères que le sexe vide bien mieux la tête et accessoirement autre chose que ces jeux futiles  ???

Entièrement d'accord, Vendez !

Parfois même les poches


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2006)

depuis quand tu payes super ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> depuis quand tu payes super ?


Il m'est arrivé de ces trucs ! viens je te raconte au ©ercle


----------



## mado (20 Avril 2006)

Si ça ne tenait qu'à moi :love: Manque juste un peu de dispo en ce moment mon partenaire de jeux préféré. Alors en attendant, je joue toute seule


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2006)

Là maintenant, je me rappelle d'un thread ou guytenc' expliquait comment dégrippé son potar pour le retour de force, je vais faire une recherche


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il m'est arrivé de ces trucs ! viens je te raconte au ©ercle




t'as vu, ils ont vraiment cru qu'on l'avait fermé !!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

Vous connaissez skype ?

Et ben il font dans la censure : je n'ai plus mes historiques de conversation avec un pote entre le 12 septembre 2005 et le 2 février 2006. Ben tiens ça correspond juste au moment où mon beau frère est mort dans d'affreuses circonstances  

Et j'en parlais beaucoup avec ce pote, je recherchais justement une info qu'il m'avait filé par ce biais là .... Sinon je serais jamais aller mettre mes pattes dans l'historique (quelle idée) mais je trouvais ça pratique parce que ça se fait automatiquement. Mais en fait y'en à d'autres qui les lisent ces conversations puisque j'ai tout le reste qui d'ailleurs est super intéressant (ça va toi ? oui je me bois une bière...bon je vais me coucher)


----------



## mikoo (20 Avril 2006)

Ah bah tiens ça me donne une idée,
*Boire une ptite kriek*.
:love:


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2006)

Au *©*ercle, vous écoutez Nostalgie ou Radio Bleue ?


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Au *©*ercle, vous écoutez Nostalgie ou Radio Bleue ?




on écoute Radio *DT©* !!!


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> on écoute Radio *DT©* !!!




*D*ans *T*on *©*ardiogramme ?


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *D*ans *T*on *©*ardiogramme ?




*©ercle*, Marco ! *©ercle* !!  :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> *©ercle*, Marco ! *©ercle* !!  :rateau: :rateau:




Aaaaaaaahhhhh !!!
Comme ça ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *D*ans *T*on *©*ardiogramme ?



*D*entier *T*isane *©*ialis :bebe:


----------



## tirhum (21 Avril 2006)

suis fatigué !
dans tous les sens du terme......


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Avril 2006)

l'esprit un peu beaucoup préoccupé .. laisser du passé , préparer de l'avenir .. ce qui est et ce que se dit .. ce qui se fait et ce qui sera ... :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2006)

On s'en cague !!!!


----------



## tirhum (21 Avril 2006)

toujours aussi prolixe !!.....


----------



## Fondug (21 Avril 2006)

Bon ben là heureusement qu'on est vendredi parce qu'hier, en rentrant, chui tombé sur "The Corporation" (http://www.commeaucinema.com/news.php3?nominfos=32376)... Même s'il on n'y apprend pas grand chose de nouveau, le ton, l'angle, les témoignages font qu'en sort avec la nausée...

Pfiou ! vivement ce soir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> toujours aussi prolixe !!.....



Il à toujours eu du mal à différencier les deux extrémités de son tube digestif !


----------



## macmarco (21 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien, Marco, ton vernis trois-couches !
> :love: :love:





J'aime le travail bien fait.


----------



## mikoo (21 Avril 2006)

... j'ai enfin fini de bosser les Organisations Internationales et Européennes,
ya un boucan d'enfer devant chez moi, 
vivement dans 30 min: déjeuner avec les amis.
:rateau::sleep: :love::love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Avril 2006)

*Vous savez quoi ?*
je viens de retrouver la trace d'un truc super sympa.

Un truc à tenir loin mais alors très loin de Sofiping, ça risquerait de l'énerver...


----------



## Captain_X (21 Avril 2006)

accouche


----------



## Grug2 (21 Avril 2006)

Les ouvriers chargés de refaire le plancher du dessus (il devrait y avoir une loi qui interdise ce genre de pratiques pendant mes heures de sommeil et de travail !  ) m'ont reveillé à 10 heures du matin pour me demander si la BX garée au bas de l'imlmeuble etait à moi :affraid:
c'est bien la peine d'entretenir à grand frais une familialle de dentiste rural pour se la faire traiter de BX par des menuisiers insomniaques !  

Note pour plus tard : penser à investir dans un autocollant : " mon autre voiture est une deuche!"


----------



## Craquounette (21 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il m'est arrivé de ces trucs ! viens je te raconte au ©ercle



Va pas tout leur expliquer... :rose:


----------



## Dory (21 Avril 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> accouche



Pas encore arrivé à terme....ce n'est pas le moment..


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2006)

Là ménant, je poste depuis le MacBook Pro que je viens d'offrir à mon fils ... Rhaa pitin©, ch'suis con, j'aurais mieux fait de me l'offrir à moi ! :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant, je poste depuis le MacBook Pro que je viens d'offrir à mon fils ... Rhaa pitin©, ch'suis con, j'aurais mieux fait de me l'offrir à moi ! :rateau:


euh... 

Wouah!


----------



## Craquounette (21 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant, je poste depuis le MacBook Pro que je viens d'offrir à mon fils ... Rhaa pitin©, ch'suis con, j'aurais mieux fait de me l'offrir à moi ! :rateau:



Là... je songe à l'adoption...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2006)

Ksss Ksss couchés, là tous, c'est mon macbo fils à moi, d'abord !


----------



## Captain_X (21 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore arrivé à terme....ce n'est pas le moment..



rooh c'est pas prématuré pourtant d'avoir une réponse


----------



## tirhum (21 Avril 2006)

adoption sous X ?!........


----------



## Nephou (21 Avril 2006)

on ferme !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (21 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> on ferme!!!!


Ah enfin, enfin là maintenant quoi


----------



## mikoo (21 Avril 2006)

... quelqu'un a volé les clefs?


----------



## Nephou (21 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah enfin, enfin là maintenant quoi


 



			
				mikoo a dit:
			
		

> ... quelqu'un a volé les clefs?


 
J&#8217;ai pas dit « Jacques a dit » 

_mais devant le peu de réaction&#8230; je vais me tater _


----------



## Captain_X (21 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> adoption sous X ?!........




je veux personne sous moi ...


----------



## mado (21 Avril 2006)

T'as raison. Dessus c'est mieux


----------



## Captain_X (21 Avril 2006)

bon je tempère un peu... ca dépends qui est dessous  ou dessus


----------



## dool (21 Avril 2006)

LA MAINTENANT ! ... j'ai des coups de chaud c'est malin !!!  


Et puis euh, ça va ? je ne vous dérange là tous les 2 ? :mouais: Vous aller bientôt nous faire des démo, juste pour les 2 du fond qui n'ont pas suivi ??!!  

:love:


----------



## alèm (21 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison. Dessus c'est mieux



j'attends que tu me le prouves !       

edit pour Dool : tu me fais un dessin, j'ai pas suivi !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison. Dessus c'est mieux



moi je suis pour l'alternance   :love:


----------



## mado (21 Avril 2006)

Oui mais toi t'es un démocrate !


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais toi t'es un démocrate !



En amour la démocratie est à bannir


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chuis épuisé.
> J'me sens soulagé, et aussi triste.
> _C'est con._
> :rose:



Un coït ? :love:


----------



## Captain_X (21 Avril 2006)

> Et puis euh, ça va ? je ne vous dérange là tous les 2 ? :mouais: Vous aller bientôt nous faire des démo, juste pour les 2 du fond qui n'ont pas suivi


y'a que Guytan au fond ... mais c'est uniquement parce que c'est le seul endroit ou il n'est pas si bête...


----------



## katelijn (22 Avril 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> En amour la démocratie est à bannir



Ou en démocratie l'amour est a bannir?


----------



## kanako (22 Avril 2006)

je ne veux pas m'endormir seule ce soir...




(et tant qu'à faire, j'aimerais mieux pas que ce fil ferme...)


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> je ne veux pas m'endormir seule ce soir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pffff... t'es dure ! c'est loin B'zac' !


----------



## tirhum (22 Avril 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> (et tant qu'à faire, j'aimerais mieux pas que ce fil ferme...)


moi non plus..... :mouais: 




là, le copain arrivé à l'improviste, a bu son (ses) apéro(s), est finalement rester à manger et vient de partir.....  
....en instance de divorce, il est suffisamment malheureux comme ça pour que je l'acceuille avec bienveillance..... :love: 
sa (son ex) femme va sûrement se pointer (bientôt, sous peu...) pour avoir la même "oreille compatissante"; c'est là que les choses vont sûrement se corser !!...... :hein: 
"on" ne peut pas malgré toute notre bonne volonté, "faire le tampon" entre les deux !!..... :hein: 

je les aime tous les deux et je sais qu'un des deux va m'en vouloir quoique je fasse.... :mouais:  

fait chier !!  
m**** !!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus..... :mouais:
> sa (son ex) femme va sûrement se pointer (bientôt, sous peu...) pour avoir le même "oreiller compatissant"






*COCHON !
*


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Avril 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> je ne veux pas m'endormir seule ce soir...
> 
> (et tant qu'à faire, j'aimerais mieux pas que ce fil ferme...)



Dans ces cas là il suffit de faire preuve d'un peu d'imaginationComme disait Paul Valéry: «un homme seul est toujours en mauvaise compagnie»alors que dire d'une femme


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ou en démocratie l'amour est a bannir?


aux yeux de certaines personnes ... cette phrase semble vraie ...


----------



## tirhum (22 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> tirhum a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 'bécile !!  

tu veux un (autre) dessin de tes exploits sur le green !!.......  
eagle, aspirine, bogue, aspirine, double bogue, aspirine, etc......  

_j'ai la plume facile !!........_ :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

à c'te heure -là à la télé, ya "je suis pas de mac g sortez moi de la " sur la une...  dire qu'ils font comme si ils ne pouvaient pas donner plus d'argent à leurs fameuses associations juste en se servant de leurs propres deniers .. je sais sans ça il n'y aurait pas de jeu .. mais c'est amusant d'entendre le milliardaire dire aux autres "ramenez beaucoup d'argent pour les assoc!" :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## kanako (22 Avril 2006)

là, bin je doit me préparer pour aller à un marriage, le premier marriage d'amis auquel je vais... Voilà ça commence...   
j'ai la flemme de me lever, suis crevée (me suis couchée trop tard) et sais pô comment m'habiller... enfin bref...
hop ! debous  
Bonne journée à vous !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> là, bin je doit me préparer pour aller à un marriage, le premier marriage d'amis auquel je vais... Voilà ça commence...
> j'ai la flemme de me lever, suis crevée (me suis couchée trop tard) et sais pô comment m'habiller... enfin bref...
> hop ! debous
> Bonne journée à vous !



4 mariages et un enterrement ! mais tu t'es gourrée, c'est pas ce fil, les répliques de cinéma !


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> aux yeux de certaines personnes ... cette phrase semble vraie ...


Intéressant, tu peux développer ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2006)

*Bon... je vois que ce que je dis porte toujours autant...

A partir de là, j'efface tout ce qui ne cadre pas avec le sujet. Et quand j'en aurai marre de perdre trop de temps, je ferme. Et non, ça ne m'amuse pas.*


Pour info...


----------



## tirhum (22 Avril 2006)

Bon... rendez vous avec mon banquier..... :mouais:
_j'hésite; je prend une aspirine maintenant ou en revenant de l'entretien ?!...... _







bon, j'y vas !....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2006)

Là ménant je me lève enfin presque  

Et puis c'est bientôt parti pour un petit ménage histoire de voir où l'on met les pieds, et puis cartons cartons cartons .... nous déménageons bientôt et entre temps nous nageons dans les cartons ....

M'enfin qu'est ce qui m'est essentiel dans ce dernier mois ?

Sinon, hier j'ai pris le métro et le bus avec des cartons vides et c'est fout ce qu'on se fait remarquer simplement parcequ'on a un carton que personne ne soupçonne vide et qu'on porte à bout de bras sans faire d'effort  Mais bon au bout d'un moment vu ma morphologie ils se doutent bien qu'ils sont vides :rateau: 

ça m'énerve parce que ça m'arrive souvent : je réponds à un fil et en tapant sur mon clavier fausse frappe, je me retrouve sur une autre page.... c'est pas grave sauf quand la réponse fait plus d'une dizaine de lignes et que je me suis décarcasser pour pondre un truc  

Ps : attention aux griffes du chat noir, le mieux c'est de flooder en précisant les conditions dans lesquelles on floode là maintenant, enfin moi les chats noirs je les aiment bien et puis je peux craner maintenant : j'ai une force discos de 2


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> je peux craner maintenant : j'ai une force discos de 2



Vi ...  Le Chaton, lui, ses griffes elle font 11 de long, je serais toi, j'éviterais de trop lui piétiner les coussinets


----------



## Dory (22 Avril 2006)

> La règle du jeu est simple :
> que votre contribution, vos mots laissés là illustrent ce qui vous occupe



Là maintenant j'ai une question qui me taraude...peut on avoir son blog sur macgé?


----------



## macmarco (22 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Y commence à me courir, ce charmant gamin...
> Je viens de le reprendre quand il affirmait d'un ton doctoral : _"La première expédition lunaire est partie de Cap Carnaval..."
> _(J'ai eu le malheur de sourire... et même un peu rire  )
> _- Non : Cap *Canavéral* !"
> ...




Il a osé le merdeux ????!!!!!   :mouais:

  








_

Vas-y Henri !!!!!!_


----------



## fredintosh (22 Avril 2006)

S'il te pose des questions auxquelles tu ne sais pas répondre, viens vite poster ici, on va monter une cellule spéciale : "comment aider Roberto à ne pas perdre la face devant un mioche de 7 ans", on fouillera vite sur le net pour toi et on te donnera les réponses documentées.


----------



## guytantakul (22 Avril 2006)

Là, maintenant, je me dis que je devais être comme ton invité à son âge*...
Mais pas de souci, dès qu'il ira au collège, il devra se colletiner avec d'autres zigomars et faire la part des choses... 
Un bon pain dans la tronche, ça donne des idées neuves, et l'envie de recycler son énergie vers d'autres horizons 


* sauf le côté hautain que je n'ai jamais révélé


----------



## Nephou (22 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et puis je sens qu'il va rencontrer des filles qui ne ___________* pas forcément chercher à se mirer dans ce puits de culture...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* _toi aussi trouve le verbe qui manque (et si tu te sens d'attaque conjuge-le!)_


----------



## guytantakul (22 Avril 2006)

En début de page, ça aide pas 

aller ? 

Je vais
Tu vas
Il va
Nous allons 
Vous allez
Ils vont


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2006)

Là maintenant je me dis que si tu l'adores _et_ qu'il est chez toi c'est évident qu'il traverse une _«période»_ difficile. 

Bon les cristaux d'acide phosphorique ont fondu, c'est le moment de faire chauffer la machine


----------



## dool (22 Avril 2006)

La je suis en train de me poser une question hautement scientifique !! Quand on est en pleine période de partage de bagage génétique, on doit aussi partager un bout des neurones non ??!!...Nan parceque cette chaise longue j'arrivais bien à la déplier avant !!!!!  :mouais:  J'ai les neurones qui sont descendus d'un étage !!! :rateau: 

Bon sinon, c'est bien agréable d'être obligée de se reposer des jours comme ça !!!


----------



## Hippocampe (22 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et Thouéris (?), à tête d'hippopotame.


qui m'appelle ??  :king:  ...   
édit: et de me rendre compte que non content de pas être surdouée, je sais pas lire en plus !!!   ... :rateau: :casse: 




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> il est enfant unique, il est surdoué (ah non moi, surdouée, j'ai pas cette case à cocher  ), et il ne supporte pas l'imprévu, d'être dérangé, de devoir prêter, de devoir négocier, s'arranger, faire avec


:mouais: ... :afraid: :afraid: oh purée !! le tableau me fait penser à moi !!!... ben je lui souhaite du courage   .

Là maintenant, les posts de Roberto me ramènent à mes questionnement  existentiels quotidiens...
:rose: je n'arrive toujours pas à croire que dans environ un mois, l'enfant unique que je suis et accessoirement le Tanguy  , va déménager. :rose: 
... vi... je sais... c'est pas trop tôt :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (22 Avril 2006)

Moyennement drôle


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> :rose: je n'arrive toujours pas à croire que dans environ un mois, l'enfant unique que je suis et accessoirement le Tanguy  , va déménager. :rose:
> ... vi... je sais... c'est pas trop tôt :rose:



Ben moi je fais dans le sens inverse : on retourne chez nos mères qui habitent le même village, histoire de faire des économies. Ben voui si on veut partir un an ... faut se serrer la ceinture (au passage merci maman :love


----------



## mikoo (22 Avril 2006)

... je rentre d'une petite balade qui a débuté par un apéro sur une terrasse ensoleillé : kriek et bouts de fromages,
une paire de chaussures achetée,
la belle vie quoi.
:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous saviez, vous, qu'Apshetsout était une reine Egyptienne sur laquelle il y a un doute (sic), car elle est parfois représentée en roi... ?



C'est parce qu'elle n'était pas "reine d'Egypte", mais "Pharaon". La reine d'égypte était l'épouse de Pharaon, c'est tout, Elle, elle était Pharaon (une des trois seules femmes à accéder à cette dignité dans toute l'histoire de l'Egypte antique) et donc était représentée avec la barbe postiche attribut des pharaons, d'où la méprise de ton petit génie (qui te fait bouillir ), mais ça ne lui a pas réussi, car elle a été assassinée à la suite d'un complot qui aurait été organisé par sa belle fille pour permettre à son fils de lui succéder. 

Zi va, mouche le le morveux !


----------



## guytantakul (22 Avril 2006)

Dis-y google qu'on en finisse !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais heeeeuuuu... _si c'est pas trop demander_, je crois que tu vas devoir compléter cette brillante démostration par le nom des deux autres femmes pharaons... et même si possib' le nom de la belle-fille et le fils : _je vais pas au feu sans une cartouchière entièrement garnie._
> :love:



Tu as une longueur d'avance car tu sais déjà qu'Hatshepsout n'était pas quoi, qu'on en dise, la première drag queen de l'Égypte ancienne et qu'il n'y avait rien de pervers de sa part lorsqu'elle parlait de l'érection d'un obélisque.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais heeeeuuuu... _si c'est pas trop demander_, je crois que tu vas devoir compléter cette brillante démostration par le nom des deux autres femmes pharaons... et même si possib' le nom de la belle-fille et le fils : _je vais pas au feu sans une cartouchière entièrement garnie._
> :love:



Déjà, celle là, c'était Hatchetsoup, pas "Apshetsout", les deux autres : Nefertiti et Cléopâtre.

Pour le fils et la bru, désolé, je n'ai plus les noms en mémoire, peut-être Aménophis I ou II pour le fils, mais c'était là son nom de Pharaon, avant d'accéder à cette dignité, il en avait un autre.

Par contre, détail croustillant que tu appréciera à sa juste valeur, le complot a été organisé de son ... harem, ou sa bru avait des complicités ! Car Pharaon (noter la majuscule) se doit d'avoir un harem, même si c'est un pharaon femelle.

Le fils à, aussitôt sa mère inhumée, bien entendu fait exécuter tous les participants au complot, totalité du harem et sa bobonne comprises.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais heeeeuuuu... _si c'est pas trop demander_, je crois que tu vas devoir compléter cette brillante démostration par le nom des deux autres femmes pharaons... et même si possib' le nom de la belle-fille et le fils : _je vais pas au feu sans une cartouchière entièrement garnie._
> :love:



mouahahaha, c'est pas le fils de mes voisins par hasard ? si, celui à qui j'ai une furieuse envie de coller une claque sur le museau de temps en temps... oui, je sais c'est pas jolie jolie mais bon, je ne suis qu'un être humain... :rateau:   

Sinon, tu le prends à la Kro voir à la vodka, ça devrait le calmer un moment   

Bon, plus sérieusement, là, arrivé à Albi pour le week-end chez Bô pa et Belle-ma... je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai l'impression qu'il va être long le week end... :sleep:  
Ya du bon pinard ceci dit  .... hipss :rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Avril 2006)

Car Pharaon (noter la majuscule) se doit d'avoir un harem, même si c'est un pharaon femelle.
[/QUOTE]



Ha ???? :king: :love: :love:  J'irais bien dans ma machine à remonter le temps moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, celle là, c'était Hatchetsoup, pas "Apshetsout",



Ce n'était pas [mode Pascal 77 on]Hatchet soup [mode Pascal 77 off] ?    :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Avril 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'était pas Hatchetsoup ?    :love:




*Royco*
autrement appelé Sachet de soupe ?





:mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (22 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Royco*
> autrement appelé Sachet de soupe ?
> 
> 
> ...


Soupe en boite, pourquoi ne pas aller jusqu'au bout ? 
Campbell - heure de gloire - tout le tra-la-la habituel


----------



## guytantakul (22 Avril 2006)

Excusez-moi, je suis énervé, là... 
Vaut mieux que je sorte (rien à voir avec vous, mes chéris  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Pascal 77 a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:affraid: Momo, tu vires ta cutie ? Dans un harem, il n'y a que des nanas et des &#339;unuques, même dans le harem d'une pharaonne !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2006)

En attendant, là mènant © : *15270*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Avril 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, là mènant © : *15270*



*J'appelle immédiatement*
Drogue Info Service !




:afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2006)

On se retente la location de "ocean's tewelve" mais le dvd semble plus rayé que la dernière fois  

on verra bien


----------



## fredintosh (22 Avril 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> On se retente la location de "ocean's tewelve" mais le dvd semble plus rayé que la dernière fois
> 
> on verra bien


Si tu n'en vois que la moitié, ça fera toujours "Ocean's Six", c'est déjà pas mal.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Momo, tu vires ta cutie ? Dans un harem, il n'y a que des nanas et des unuques, même dans le harem d'une pharaonne !



:afraid:  Ho m****   :sick: j'avais pas compris ça moi, passe moi ta bécane Pascal, je retourne vite fait bien fait dans ma fameuse machine à remonter le temps et vais retrouver une équipe de rugby ! 

Pour moi la pharaonne elle avait un harem de mecs pour elle toute seule !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Avril 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> On se retente la location de "ocean's tewelve" mais le dvd semble plus rayé que la dernière fois
> 
> on verra bien




*Il y a quelque chose à voir *
Dans Ocean's twelve ?






:sleep:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Il y a quelque chose à voir *
> Dans Ocean's twelve ?
> :sleep:


déjà la musique est sympa  

et puis c'est élégant , cool, malin..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> déjà la musique est sympa
> et puis c'est élégant , cool, malin..




*Et chiant*
à mourir...






:hein:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et chiant*
> à mourir...
> :hein:


ah ?? remarque c'est bien possible .. car en fait, je m'en sers comme accompagnement :rateau: quand je prepare quelques copies ou cours et que j'ai besoin de moins stresser .. donc je ne l'ai jamais suivi rien que pour lui ... 


sinon , ici et maintenant , je trouve qu'il fait chaud ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

Ben quoi moi je voulais simplement le voir en entier ce film, et je l'ai vut
maintenant je voudrais revoir le 11


----------



## WebOliver (23 Avril 2006)

Là? J'écume...

... 


... 

Note perso à SM... 

Stéph a 21 ans. Et portait un soutien-gorge ce soir.  Faut c'qu'i faut hein.


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

******, j'suis sorti bourré de l'as-censeur... (pour mikoo et robertoch ! )


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là? J'écume...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


je le crois pas le soustif


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

Ben là, 2-3 trucs:

Vbull fait rien qu'à m'embêter. (pour nombre d'entre vous)

Je me prends le choux depuis hier: le compteur température de ma brêle déconne, du coup, je passe mon temps à écouter le déclenchement du ventilo. Va falloir que je l'emmêne chez mon pote à 70 bornes...:rose: 

Je vais jouer au tennis pour écumer un bon coup mais je la sens pas cette partie ce matin. Je vais me prendre une raclée:mouais::love:


----------



## Pierrou (23 Avril 2006)

Salut tout le monde !!!    :love:

Quelle semaine de dingue j'ai eu !  :sick:

Concours de sciences po à Lille jeudi ( ce qui veut dire levé à 5h30 jeudi et vendredi ), puis deux fêtes d'affilée vendredi et samedi soir.... gueule de bois :sick: :casse:

Mais je suis en Vacaaaaances  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2006)

Arffffff !!! Le temps des barbecs est revenu ! 






:love:


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

de l'opossum grillé on reconnait bien là la fourberie du gourou que tu es !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> de l'opossum grillé on reconnait bien là la fourberie du gourou que tu es !


N'oublie pas l'argent de poche du grand gourou !!! Arffffffff  :love: 
En forme mon Alémou ?????


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas l'argent de poche du grand gourou !!! Arffffffff  :love:
> En forme mon Alémou ?????




trop dur pour être agréablement mou !


----------



## Grug2 (23 Avril 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ce jeu est complètement obsessionnel : je suis arrivé à 13470
> Un pote m'appelle via skype et me demande ce que je fais, je lui file le lien, il est encore dessus : il devait bosser, ben finalement
> sur ce je vais me couché :sleep:


Là, au risque de paraitre hors sujet je m'interroge sur le jeu dont on parle et me questionne sur la pertinence qu'il y aurait à relire l'integralité de ce sujet, pour verifier si une éventuelle réponse à une quelconque question de ce genre serait incluse entre les lignes.

'vais plutot retourner faire la chasse aux araignées de cuisine, voire plus si affinités.


----------



## tirhum (23 Avril 2006)

là, j'essaye de me faire un planning......  
genre "truc" bien ordonné, pour prendre les boulots dans le bon sens, ne pas me retrouver en retard uniquement à cause de mon (non)organisation......  
:rateau: 
ben c'est pas gagné !!... :mouais: 
j'aimerais bien ne plus être (autant) décalé, par rapport à mes filles et ma compagne qui me voient souvent traverser la journée comme un "zombi".......  
 
 


_Pitain©, ça craint !! 'ya que des dates dans un agenda !!!.....  
trop cartésien pour moi, ça !! _


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Avril 2006)

fatigué par tant de tangages et de remous contradictoires ...


----------



## Nexka (24 Avril 2006)

Là je rentre du Lot. Enfin je suis rentrée hier soir. 
Désolée je vous ai pas ramené de magrets  

Par contre j'ai fait un truc trop trop génial :love:

Ca s'appelle "la rando chouette"  C'est une randonnée nocture de 30, 40 ou 50 km.  Le départ est à 2h du mat!!  
Bon moi perso, j'ai juste fait les trentes, et vraiment tranquille. On est arrivé à 8h15.  

Mais c'est vraiment à faire. La nuit c'est super original. Et on a eut le droit au levé du soleil sur le Causse.... :love: 

Sinon à part ça, ben la je suis cassée  Je peux plus marcher :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2006)

Ah là maintenant dans la fraîcheur du matin, sous le soleil, je regarde le levé* de ban de Link 

*Edith : l'avantage c'est que ça dur longtemps


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah là maintenant dans la fraîcheur du matin, sous le soleil, je regarde le lever de ban de Link




tu m'as fait peur !! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> *Edith : l'avantage c'est que ça dur longtemps




toi aussi, au lever, t'es bien *dur* !! :love:  :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah là maintenant dans la fraîcheur du matin, sous le soleil, je regarde le levé* de ban de Link
> 
> *Edith : l'avantage c'est que ça dur longtemps


Et mince, je me barre 48 heures et il se passe des trucs 'achement bien sur MacG.


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2006)

ah, tu trouves ?

moi qui aimerait tant que les gens soient enfin "responsables" de leurs actes... 

K'min ka vo ?


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2006)

là maintenant, c'est kawa bien noir pour commencer une semaine qui s'annonce plutôt tendue...je sais pas ce que je ferais sans café


----------



## fredintosh (24 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas ce que je ferais sans café


De l'eau chaude.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J' te jure._
> :mouais:
> Tu n'as pas trouvé d'autres... performances nocturnes _"super-originales" _à nous avouer à demi-mot, dans le genre _endurance-je-peux-plus-marcher-après_ ?
> 
> :love:


Ben 30km divisé par trajets de disons max 20 cm c'est de l'endurance


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah, tu trouves ?
> 
> moi qui aimerait tant que les gens soient enfin "responsables" de leurs actes...
> 
> K'min ka vo ?


Et bien non, je déconne. 

Allez hop, c'est lundi... me suis pas vraiment arrêter de bosser ce week-end, donc on continue, dans la joie et la bonne humeur.


----------



## fredintosh (24 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et au boulot, déco de Noël.
> :mouais:


Les boules...


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vingt centimètres ?
> :afraid:
> Si elle avait randonné dans la catégorie _"Les amies de John Holmes"_, elle pourrait plus poster pendant trois jours !




erreur, John Holmes c'était bien plus !  

ps : tu es hors-charte !


----------



## Nexka (24 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vingt centimètres ?
> :afraid:
> Si elle avait randonné dans la catégorie _"Les amies de John Holmes"_, elle pourrait plus poster pendant trois jours !



En même temps, je poste avec mes doigts :mouais:   (Oula oula  )




Bon esprit de détournement mis à part   Elle est vraiment chouette cette rando!!! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ps : tu es hors-charte !



Seulement pour ceux qui connaissent John Holmes :rateau:


----------



## sofiping (24 Avril 2006)

là maintenant ....  petit dèj indien ... ça fait 2 jours que je fais germer des gaines ... soja , blé , lentilles rouge , pois chiche et quinoa ... et je me suis fais une petite préparation de ces graines assaisonnées d'huile de noisette , d'epices et de gomasio .... et là je mache ... et remache ... et je pense a mes traditionnelles tartines de beurre salé à la cofiture trempées dans le café love  ... :hein: 

Bon mais ça donne une patate d'enfer ... la fois ou j'ai essayer cette mixture , je me suis retrouvée une masse à la main , en train de fendre des morceaux de troncs d'arbre avec des coins .... et j'en ai fait des allumettes    

et puis je me prépare pour juin ... il va falloir que je porte Alèm !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> et puis je me prépare pour juin ... il va falloir que je porte Alèm !



Passe directement aux amphets... Mère Nature n'a hélas pas prévu tous les cas de figure...


----------



## sofiping (24 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Passe directement aux amphets... Mère Nature n'a hélas pas prévu tous les cas de figure...



Ah non , pas besoin ... je viendrais aussi avec la hache et la masse ... en général ça le fait  :afraid: 

ceci dit , il ne me semble pas avoir aperçu ton nom dans la rubrique Beauduc !? :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit , il ne me semble pas avoir aperçu ton nom dans la rubrique Beauduc !? :mouais:



J'y suis, pourtant...  ... Je suis partout!    
Et arrête d'écrire en Pale Turquoise ; c'est très énervant!


----------



## Ginette (24 Avril 2006)

j'intervient dans votre discussion pour vous faire part de mon aventure ....cela ne mérite peut être pas une nouvelle discussion... quoique 
Alors voilà

Ce matin après un week-end divin, dérangeant, et parfaitement incongru vision effrayante :afraid: dans l'escalier qui monte à mon bureau sous les toits : agglutinées, noires et vibrantes une bonne quinzaine de mouches énorme se tenait là devant ma porte. la bouche de l'enfer !
Alors j'ai endossé mon habit de tailleur et j'ai joué à la tueuse....
Puis paroles apaisantes pour la mise en poubelle des victimes
Ce qu'il ne faut pas faire tout de même quel métier !   

Et vous comment s'est déroulé cette reprise pour certains, en ce lundi matin plein d'entrain ?

 

BONNE JOURNÉE


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> Mes corrélè... _corrécollè... _Nous te remercions de cette sympathique contribution et de ce témoignage parfaitement dégueulasse.
> 
> :love:
> ...


Ca ne devrait pas te faire de mal! 

Là, maintenant, j'ai un coup de flemme certainement lié à faim qui me tiraille et au soleil qui commence à pointer le bout de son nez. 
Bon, allez, encore une heure.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Avril 2006)

Ginette a dit:
			
		

> agglutinées, noires et vibrantes une bonne quinzaine de mouches énorme se tenait là devant ma porte. la bouche de l'enfer !




*Me voilà rassuré*
l'enfer tient à peu de choses.

On peut continuer à déconner sur terre alors


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2006)

J'adore quand tu fais ta grande moraliste... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2006)

chuis rentré du ski et chuis tout bronzé!!!


----------



## r0m1 (24 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> chuis rentré du ski et chuis tout bronzé!!!



frimeur !!!! :love::love:


----------



## mikoo (24 Avril 2006)

... mon ex vient de m'annoncer qu'on fait un jogging demain matin au parc de Procé,
elle sait que j'aime pas le sport en plus !
 :sleep:


----------



## lumai (24 Avril 2006)

Là maintenant je me demande.... Il était admis que les maladies de la thyroïde touchent principalement les femmes à partir d'un certain âge (après ménopause...). En faisant le compte autour de moi, je trouve 7 personnes (dont moi) touchées par cela... Une seule d'entre elle a plus de trente ans.
C'est la première fois que je fais ce compte. Ça n'a aucune valeur statistique bien sûr. 
D'où cela vient ? Meilleur suivi et diagnostic ? pollution environnemental ? Et bien sûr, Tchernobyl ?
Étrange ce manque de données fiables autour de ce sujet... à quand plus de clarté ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> à quand plus de clarté ?




Lorsque plus aucune demande d'indemnisation ne sera à craindre, c'est, malheureusement la règle générale par chez nous !


----------



## Ginette (24 Avril 2006)

par un si beau temps quand même !!!

je viens de jeter un oeil sur la petite note recapitulant mon voyage à paris demain gentiment écrite par notre perle rare de secrétaire/assistante et là ouh le train est à *6h30* donc réveil gentiment vers 5 h - Alors je dis : NON

Je pense fonder l'association des "refuseurs de réveil tôt" ou bien des "alergiques aux matins" en hommage à Gaston:love:  ou alors les "grévistes de la descente" (vous savez la petite chose qui traîne en bas du lit avec des motifs orientaux en poil tout doux) (un peu compliqué celle-là peut être)


Bref, bonjour chez vous :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque plus aucune demande d'indemnisation ne sera à craindre, c'est, malheureusement la règle générale par chez nous !




Il y a tout de même l'AFMT qui s'en occupe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2006)

Oui, mais on ne peut pas dire que les autorités lui facilitent la tâche.


----------



## Melounette (24 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> chuis rentré du ski et chuis tout bronzé!!!


Fais voir.


----------



## Fondug (24 Avril 2006)

Ben l'écume du bureau surtout, pfff, et on n'est pas rentré... Vivement demain midi !

ps : c'est con un appel d'offres !


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Avril 2006)

mal à la tete...


----------



## macelene (24 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mal à la tete...








 tout simplement...:rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (24 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tout simplement...:rateau:


Je ne suis pas chimiste, mais serait-ce la formule de l'acide acetylsalicycique ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas chimiste, mais serait-ce la formule de l'acide acetylsalicycique ?


j'ai ingurgité du paracetamol en doses maxi mais ça n'enleve pas l'electricité de ces neurones ...  

un temps d'orages qui se trainent


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

Là, j'écume du plaisir sm de l'attente de ma commande d'APN qui devrait être là demain et de la rage de voir sur leur site que L'APN en question serait en stock mais pas livré!!! Seraient ils farceurs ?


Olivier: restes calme, zen, NNNNOOOOONNNNNN pas Hulk, pas hulk:love::love::love:


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Sacré Lucien !_
> Il a trouvé le bon poste !


y'en a qui sont encore dans les jupes de leur mère !!...... et d'autres....... 






là j'attends d'aller rechercher ma fille à la crèche, ça me fait tout bizarre; c'est la première fois qu'elle est "loin" de moi....... 

:love:


----------



## Patamach (25 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ne pas oubliez : *la pelleteuse jaune pour lui, un bouquin pour moi.



Ce matin oublié le tracteur orange et le doudou du fiston + vieille peluche irrécuperablement sale de la ptitepuce :bebe:
Drame à la crêche j'ai été obligé de revenir fissa chez moi prendre les idoles.
Un peu comme quand j'oublie mon Ipod à la maison ...


----------



## mikoo (25 Avril 2006)

... je suis content d'avoir bossé toute la matinée,
par contre jogging cet aprem.
:mouais: :love: :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Avril 2006)

Coure, Forest ; coure!


----------



## mikoo (25 Avril 2006)

nan mais c'est mon ex qui me pousse à venir en faire avec elle,
donc ça ne se refuse pas,
même si je sens que ça me fait déjà chier.
    :rateau: 

... bon allez ptite bouffe avec une bière et c'est parti après!
:love: 
:sleep:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> nan mais c'est mon ex qui me pousse à venir en faire avec elle,
> donc ça ne se refuse pas,
> même si je sens que ça me fait déjà chier.
> :rateau:
> ...


La bière, c'est mieux après. Pour les courbatures.


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2006)

Ola !  

Ben moi chuis content, j'viens de me rendre compte que Apple remplaçait les écouteurs de iPod gratos quand il étaient mort, je viens de passer ma commande et j'attends la livraison ( sous moin de 2 mois, j'espère )...  :sick: :rateau:

Au moins, question SAV, ils assurent pas mal 

_Remarque, au prix ou est le matos..._


----------



## Captain_X (25 Avril 2006)

en même temps t'aurai acheter un VRAI casque tout de suite tu n'aurais pas eu à faire à eux


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Avril 2006)

Là, je viens de voir ça et je suis mort de rire!!!
http://www.dailymotion.com/search/johnny/video/94171


----------



## bens (25 Avril 2006)

là maintenant...
je rentre d'une petie ballade à moto qu'un pote m'a emmenée faire... :love: 

c'était top bien  , j'ai (presque  ) pas eu peur quand il a fait une pointe à très, très vive allure   (il m'a juste dit qu'il était au-delà des 130 km/h ... pour moi c'est beaucoup !!!)

En tout cas, j'ai trouvé ça très grisant :love:  et ça m'a remise d'aplomb pour le rdv avec un client très emmer***t cet aprèm' !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de voir ça et je suis mort de rire!!!
> http://www.dailymotion.com/search/johnny/video/94171


Fantastique.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant j'ai une question qui me taraude...peut on avoir son blog sur macgé?



Très cher filleule, ta pertinence n'a d'égal que la perfection du galbe de tes jambes...    ... Avec tout le respect qui t'est dû...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Avril 2006)

Là, je me dis que le mec qui a fait le câblage du réseau de ma boite devrait être interné...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Avril 2006)

Là, je viens d'apprendre une bonne nouvelle...


:love:


----------



## mikoo (25 Avril 2006)

...je viens de rentrer du jogging avec mes amis,
douche froide ça fait du bien,
grand verrre d'eau glou glou,
isketch.
:love: :love:   :rateau: :sleep:


----------



## Nexka (25 Avril 2006)

Là je viens de rentrer de la fac tout triste 
J'ai un prof qui est mort... 

Je sais qu'on passe sont temps à espérer la mort de ses profs quand on est élève, mais celui là non. Il était vraiment gentil et pédagogique. Comme quoi c'est vrai, c'est toujours les meilleurs qui s'en vont en premier...  

Bon...

Merci de m'avoir fait aimer votre matière monsieur...


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2006)

...plus personne n'ose poster là !?.....  
:rose: 


Nexka 



_pour être un peu plus "léger", là maintenant, je dessine non pas des femmes plantureuses et peu vêtues comme d'habitude; mais des hommes dénudés.... (une fois n'est pas coutume !!)..... _ :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (25 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _pour être un peu plus "léger", là maintenant, je dessine non pas des femmes plantureuses et peu vêtues comme d'habitude; mais des hommes dénudés.... (une fois n'est pas coutume !!)..... _ :rateau:



 

Oui ben fait passer, ça m'interresse :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

la maintenant ; le mal de tete que je traine depuis deux jours est stable mais faut pas forcer mes neurones !! donc des fils calmes svp , des fils calmes .. un fil zen ... feng shui m'irait tres bien  
mac g ou la thalasso des neurones


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _(T'es payé au moins ???)_


'videmment !!! 

:rateau: :rateau: 


_soubresauts ?!..... tiens c'est une idée..... _ 
 



 


je scanne.......


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

ah roberto .. rien que pour tes aventures ... c'est une joie de savoir que ton fil existe ..:love:  
une suedoise qui veut pomper ... :rateau: :rose: 
meme les jolies filles ne sont pas désinteréssées ..


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> 2/ Je ne me promènerais plus *sans ma pompe à vélo.* Même à pied.


je t'imagine te déplaçant avec tout l'attirail indispensable pour être "toujours prêt" !....... 
 
un vrai "camion chinois" !!.... :rateau: :rateau: 
_t'as fait une liste ?!....._  






sinon les filles.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Avril 2006)

C'est bien le printemps... J'ai vu un chien à 2 têtes et à 6 pattes...


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je t'imagine te déplaçant avec tout l'attirail indispensable pour être "toujours prêt" !.......
> 
> un vrai "camion chinois" !!.... :rateau: :rateau:
> _t'as fait une liste ?!....._


moi j'ai toujours beaucoup de matos en tous genres au cas où..


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien le printemps... J'ai vu un chien à 2 têtes et à 6 pattes...



On ne te demandera certes pas le rapport avec la pompe à vélo. :bebe:


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> la loi des séries s'arrête à combien déjà ? :hein: j'en suis à un lave-vaisselle et un lecteur DVD


tout dépend du nombre de tes équipements !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

Là j'ai un abcès énorme... je l'avais eu il y a deux semaines, je l'avais laissé dégonfler, mais je vais arrêter de faire le mariole et me rendre au dentiste au plus vite...


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> la loi des séries s'arrête à combien déjà ? :hein: j'en suis à un lave-vaisselle et un lecteur DVD


jamais deux sans trois!:rose: sauve vite ce qui peut etre sauvé!


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> mon mac :afraid::casse:


heu ... :rose:  glups !! prions mes freres!!  

esperons en tout cas que tu t"arretes a deux ! ça suffit comme ça! 

moi aussi j'aimerais bien arreter les series difficiles


----------



## Fondug (26 Avril 2006)

De retour au bureau, mais le coeur plus léger. Bonne journée les gens !!


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Avril 2006)

Là maintenant, j'admire Roberto... nan vraiment !! :love: Son génie, son brio, sa pompe à vélo, enfin tout...

pourquoi ??



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> à chacun de mes *anniversaires* (...) chacun de mes *anniversaires* "importants" (10, 15, 20...) (...)



notez lecteurs assidus de ce fil que nous aimons tant, que dans J- 4 (le 30 avril donc), c'est... l'anniversaire de Roberto !!  ...


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vais éditer. Je vous prie d'excuser la répétition, résultat malvenu d'un trifouillage-malaxage de texte pas bien réveillé plutôt que d'une volonté d'insister... lourdement !
> :rose: :love:


loin de moi l'idée de penser que tu ais voulu insister sur cette date.  

En tout cas, ça m'a permis de souligner la date d'anniversaire de l'instigateur de ce fil que j'aime bien... le fil ou l'instigateur ?? :mouais: ... les deux !! :love:

Petit hommage en somme.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Avril 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> loin de moi l'idée de penser que tu ais voulu insister sur cette date.
> 
> En tout cas, ça m'a permis de souligner la date d'anniversaire de l'instigateur de ce fil que j'aime bien... le fil ou l'instigateur ?? :mouais: ... les deux !! :love:
> 
> Petit hommage en somme.


C'est mal le connaître alors! 

  


 Roberto


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> :love:
> Et puis comme ça tu penseras à moi chaque fois que t'entendras parler d'Adolf Hitler.


:afraid:... écoute, je préfère avoir une pensée pour toi D ), sans forcément entendre parler de lui.
... et puis je n'ai pas besoin de ça, pour penser à toi  

hopeulà, je m'enlise ferme !!! :mouais: 

... ahem... bon !!!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2006)

La Chute est un excellent film, vu trois fois.

Là je gromelle en pensant à toutes ces heures de scannage de publis, redimmensionnement, accolage, redessinage dans Illu©, coloriage, alors que ça te le fait _custom_ et te sors même un SVG


----------



## Nexka (26 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je gromelle en pensant à toutes ces heures de scannage de publis,



   J'avais lut "scannage de pubis"  Et venant de toi je m'étais même pas posé de questions  

Remarque c'est peut être parce que ça venait de toi, que j'ai lut pubis :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Avril 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'avais lut "scannage de pubis"  Et venant de toi je m'étais même pas posé de questions
> 
> Remarque c'est peut être parce que ça venait de toi, que j'ai lut pubis :mouais:



J'ai lu exactement la même chose et je me suis fait la même réflexion!!!!!!


----------



## Fondug (26 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu exactement la même chose et je me suis fait la même réflexion!!!!!!


 
'Tain j'osais pas l'dire... 
Doit y avoir une explication du côté des psys : association, stimulus ou je n'sais quoi...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Avril 2006)

Bon, ben moi aussi. 


_On floode là ou quoi?_ 

:mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Avril 2006)

Le plus drôle c'était d'imaginer la situation:

des nanas accroupies sur un scanner sous l'oeil attentif de SM pour être sûr de bien cadrer...


----------



## Nexka (26 Avril 2006)

Oui  c'est ce que j'essayais d'imaginer aussi  C'est pour son book  
Enfin moi je les faut plutot allongées à plat ventre sur le scanner les nanas :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (26 Avril 2006)

1_ y'a pas que les filles qui ont un pubis
2_ Jacques a dit "pas encore mais ça ne saurait tarder"
3_ [...]


----------



## mikoo (26 Avril 2006)

... j'ai fini de bosser pour ce matin donc je viens de m'empiffrer de doritos piquants,
bon aller il me reste 6 pages pour cet aprem,
après : glande royale (ah non en fait je pense que j'avais prévu autre chose avec un ami...).
S***!
:rateau: :sleep::sleep: :love: :mouais: :hein:


----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2006)

... l'angoisse de la "page blanche" !!.........  

suis coincé, là !! :mouais: 

boaf ! vais laisser "courir" mon crayon sans but, sur autre chose......


----------



## Pierrou (26 Avril 2006)

Bon....:mouais:  :sleep:
 faut que je me motives pour aller bosser... 

Flemme :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (26 Avril 2006)

résumé des épisodes précédant :

[ un grand rien avec du vide autour ]

sinon y'a ça aussi


----------



## Dory (26 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> résumé des épisodes précédant :
> 
> [ un grand rien avec du vide autour ]



Dallas...ton univers impitoyable...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2006)

Un coup de modération et on fait plus les malins hein


----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2006)

bon... j'ai "détourné" un peu la phrase de Nephou!!....  


			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ... un grand rien....


c'est justement mon problème !! 


			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ... l'angoisse de la "page blanche" !!.........
> 
> suis coincé, là !! :mouais:



il me faudrait "quelque chose" que je ne trouve pas ! là, tout de suite !!
je ne pensait pas "buter", à ce point, sur des illustrations pour des recettes de cuisine !.....:mouais:


----------



## Dory (26 Avril 2006)

> des recettes de cuisine



Tu n'as qu'à te baser sur celles de l'illustre Escoffier..


----------



## Fondug (26 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un coup de modération et on fait plus les malins hein


 
Tss, droguer des mouches pour en faire des otaries... Pitoyable !
J'vais appeler Alain Bongrain Dubourg


----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as qu'à te baser sur celles de l'illustre Escoffier..


nan !.... (_merci quand même !_) :love:

en face de chaque recette, il faut que l'on retrouve le même petit personnage (_féminin; pas moi qui ait choisi !... _), une "scénette" différente, donc dudit personnage, avec un peu d'humour et en relation évidemment avec la recette de la page...

un humour léger et _gentillet_...... pas à la "Vuillemin" !!!!  :rateau: :rateau: 
livre pour le grand public, donc mollo, mollo, pas de glissades.....


----------



## mikoo (26 Avril 2006)

... en rentrant d'un ptit verre chez jo',
je crois que je suis gentillement bourré :
j'écoute de la musique alors que j'ai pas branché les hauts parleurs,
je suis avec un livre de cuisine sur les genous...
:rateau: 
:rateau: 
:rateau: 



:rose:​


----------



## Nephou (26 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et vous les modos ? Une verveine ? Tilleul/menthe ?_



:mouais:  :hein:

_nous n'en pensons pas moins mais toujours avec humour  



_


----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et vous les modos ? Une verveine ? Tilleul/menthe ?_


plutôt du "bizarre" !! :rateau:
_(un p'tit "truc" qui brûle la langue et qui saoûle....)_
je pense que par moment, "ils" doivent en avoir besoin......  
j'connais une source "miraculeuse" de Calva, au fond de la campagne bas-normande, avec des tarifs assez "attractifs", même eu plusieures fois l'occas de goûter un 40 ans d'âge.... :love: :love: 


sinon là, les copines de Madââme et la belle-sur viennent d'arriver pour se faire une soirée entre elles (_chez moi !!!!_)....  plutôt que de me trouver reclus dans une petite portion de mon appart..... :mouais: :mouais: 
je vais émigrer......  

_descendre d'un étage......_ 

_j'habite au dessus d'un bistrot et le cuisinier se défend très bien !!......_


----------



## Grug2 (26 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> plutôt du "bizarre" !! :rateau:
> _(un p'tit "truc" qui brûle la langue et qui saoûle....)_
> je pense que par moment, "ils" doivent en avoir besoin......
> j'connais une source "miraculeuse" de Calva, au fond de la campagne bas-normande, avec des tarifs assez "attractifs", même eu plusieures fois l'occas de goûter un 40 ans d'âge.... :love: :love:
> ...


:affraid: très reussie ton imitation du Roberto !


----------



## Nephou (26 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: très reussie ton imitation du Roberto !


pas assez de couleur mon fils pas assez de couleur


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Avril 2006)

ça manque un peu de smileys effectivement...   

Bon sinon, là je rentre de déplacement... et je suis d'humeur massacrante... :mouais: :hein: 
Ptain, zont pas interet à me faire ch.... demain     

salut tout le monde...

Mackie... tu m'oublies pas stp...


----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> pas assez de couleur mon fils pas assez de couleur


j'apprends, j'apprends !! 
par contre; j'ai beau chercher.... pas de chemizafleurs dans ma penderie !! :rateau: :rateau: 

_l'andouillette au cidre proposée au menu, en bas de shez moi, était très bonne !! _:love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> plutôt du "bizarre" !! :rateau:
> 
> je pense que par moment, "ils" doivent en avoir besoin......


Tu sais, ça, la plupart s'en fout de ce qu'on a besoin. La plupart (la même ou une autre peu importe) pense sûrement qu'on est élevé au pain sec et à l'eau depuis l'enfance, logé dans des milieux où socialement le combat à remplacé la parole, où le petit plaisir qu'on s'accorde n'arrive que si on se pince ou quand on fait mal à des petits animaux sans défense...

C'est cruel en fait la verveine pour des êtres aussi bêtement méchants que les modos. Vous filez un mauvais coton tous, là... 

Méfiez-vous.


----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est cruel en fait la verveine pour des êtres aussi bêtement méchants que les modos. Vous filez un mauvais coton tous, là...


pouaaah !! .... verveine !! :afraid:

_t'inquiètes !!! sinon, le calva 40 ans d'âge ça tient toujours !!... _


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2006)

Certains modos tournent à la Kwak ou à l'Orval alors il serait temps pour certain de calmer leurs ardeurs : nous avons nos stocks, vous ne nous achéterez pas.    

edith : Paul tourne à la Duvel* ET/ou Brice&Joup :love:

*diable en bon flamand


----------



## Nephou (27 Avril 2006)

J'avoue qu'il m'arrive de carburer à la _Frankenheim_ lors de mes déblacement&#8230; voir à la _Zum Schlüssel_ (mais jamais de _Diebels_). Sinon une Hefe Weißbier de temps en temps.

Sinon j'ai re découvert le whisky avec&#8230; Oban ! :love:


----------



## tirhum (27 Avril 2006)

une "vraie bonne" bière, ça fait longtemps que j'en ai pas bu une...  
comme à la maison il y a du rhum (_en cubi de 4,5l_) et des rhums arrangés en permanence.... je fainéantise un peu sur la "diversité" !! :rateau:
_(du coup, je modère sur les quantités !)_
même le whisky dont je suis amateur, c'est fait supplanter !!...... :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2006)

ici et maintenant.. qu'est ce que je fais là si tard ...?:rose::sleep:


----------



## Grug2 (27 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, ça, la plupart s'en fout de ce qu'on a besoin. La plupart (la même ou une autre peu importe) pense sûrement qu'on est élevé au pain sec et à l'eau depuis l'enfance, logé dans des milieux où socialement le combat à remplacé la parole, où le petit plaisir qu'on s'accorde n'arrive que si on se pince ou quand on fait mal à des petits animaux sans défense...
> 
> C'est cruel en fait la verveine pour des êtres aussi bêtement méchants que les modos. Vous filez un mauvais coton tous, là...
> 
> Méfiez-vous.


:sleep: Réveil à 5 heures, pictogrammes (à envoyer dans la matinée), reunion à 10 heures à l'autre bout de Paname, essayer aussi de rendre une page de BD avant 17 heures&#8230; bref une petite journée tranquille en perspective.

un petit tour ici pour me reveiller de bonne humeur et me voilà deprimé devant l'explication du pourquoi du comment de la création des modos et de leur gout pour l'orangina rouge. :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue qu'il m'arrive de carburer à la _Frankenheim_ lors de mes déblacement voir à la _Zum Schlüssel_ (mais jamais de _Diebels_). Sinon une Hefe Weißbier de temps en temps.
> 
> Sinon j'ai re découvert le whisky avec Oban ! :love:



Très bon choix. Essaye les Isleys, très bon aussi, moins agressif en bouche et très parfums. Le Lagavulin, fort en bouche (mais pas agressif), fumé, un régal.

Sinon, vous vous souvenez que j'arrivais pas à joindre mon fils qui vit en Belgique... j'ai enfin réussi à le joindre (il n'avait pas payé son abo GSM) eh ben, ça a pas raté, il m'a engueulé  P...T C.N :love: Mon fils: je te Aime :love::love: ouf


----------



## Nexka (27 Avril 2006)

Là maintenant, je vais ENCORE aller faire faire réparer ma voiture  

Ou alors je vais passer une petite annonce... Cherche desesperement garagiste à épouser    Histoire de faire des économies..


----------



## Nexka (27 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Comment faire exploser sa boîtaMP...
> _



Ca fesait longtemps hein   C'est le printemps qui revient :rose: 



			
				Roberto a dit:
			
		

> _La batterie ? L'alternateur ???_
> :hein:



Non cette fois c'est les freins...  Elle n'a pas passé le contrôle technique :hein:


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2006)

j'vous jure en vrai, il est beaucoup plus sage que là... là, il en profite mais en vrai... moi qui suis pire, bah il se cache... trop timide le Rob'...


----------



## Fondug (27 Avril 2006)

Bon ben là, j'viens d'poser mon vendredi aprem et j'rigole de la pub "pc city" sur laquelle je viens de tomber : plein de super promos avec des photos de portables et hop, quand on veut mettre en scene une nana qui s'adonne au multimédia, on met un powerbook...

Allez, hop ! café !!

Bonne journée les gens !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'vous jure en vrai, il est beaucoup plus sage que là... là, il en profite mais en vrai... moi qui suis pire, bah il se cache... trop timide le Rob'...



Cafteur, arrête, tu vas lui casser la baraque ! :love:  

Edith pour Chaton : si la verveine de Rob est un peu fade, passe à la maison, il me reste une bouteille de cognac d'avant le phylloxéra, je te dis pas ... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2006)

je vous promets une photo de Roberto en action avant ce soir !


----------



## lumai (27 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je vous promets une photo de Roberto en action avant ce soir !


Et compatible avec la charte ? 

Sinon l'écume du moment  va être celle d'un thé brûlant !


----------



## mado (27 Avril 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je vais ENCORE aller faire faire réparer ma voiture
> 
> Ou alors je vais passer une petite annonce... Cherche desesperement garagiste à épouser   Histoire de faire des économies..


 


J'épouserais bien un plombier moi tiens !


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2006)

là maintenant ... profiter d'avoir un peu de temps pour me lever ..


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'épouserais bien un plombier moi tiens !


 
Un plombier ou autre non ??


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'épouserais bien un plombier moi tiens !



Moi je cherche une pilote de ligne :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Avril 2006)

Il paraît que la petite Sandra Beretta est libre... c'est un beau parti... Je vais m'épiler le maillot et mettre un peu de sent-bon  :love: :love:


----------



## mado (27 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un plombier ou autre non ??


 
:sleep: 
Mais oui, bien sûr. 
Et surtout ça fait du bien d'être comprise de temps en temps.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'épouserais bien un plombier moi tiens !



Pourquoi, t'as des fuites de tuyau?


----------



## Nexka (27 Avril 2006)

Attend ... Sérieux??!!! :mouais: 

Tu as une stagiaire, pendant quelques heures seulement et elle s'évanouie???  

Et tu veux essayer de nous faire croire que tu n'y es pour rien la dedans!!!    




Bon sinon la maintenant ma tuture est réparée, et mon contrôle technique est ok


----------



## Grug2 (27 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là d'taleur, entre midi et deux, "ma" stagiaire s'est évanouie à la Flaque©, intervention des pompiers et tout...
> :sick:
> En fait ça va mieux, sa môman a appelé l'agence.
> 
> ...


Mais késkèlle foutait à la flaque au lieu de bosser c'te feignasse 

j'te foutrait tout ça en CPE à vie (après 2 ans de stage non remunéré, ça va de soi) ça les empecherait d'aller perturber l'Alem sur son lieu de travail !

non mais ho  
:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (27 Avril 2006)

suis allé chercher des tickets au ciné pour demain, apparemment "le camping" va faire un tabac !....  

Ahhh, l'humour en slip moule-b****s !! ...... :mouais: 


:sleep:


----------



## joanes (27 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'épouserais bien un plombier moi tiens !




J'en connais un, libre tout de suite, dans deux ou trois ans, il passe la semaine prochaine de dans dix ans promis entre midi et deux si t'es là ou alors à noël


----------



## mado (27 Avril 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais un, libre tout de suite, dans deux ou trois ans, il passe la semaine prochaine de dans dix ans promis entre midi et deux si t'es là ou alors à noël



Bon ben si tu le croises avant moi  (C'est là que le Chab* manque vraiment !  )



* Un QG et accessoirement un bar. Fermé. Bien pratique pour faire passer ce genre de messages aux copains plombiers. Un peu comme ici quoi. Y'a pas un plombier dans la salle ?  )


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là d'taleur, entre midi et deux, "ma" stagiaire s'est évanouie à la Flaque©, intervention des pompiers et tout...
> :sick:
> En fait ça va mieux, sa môman a appelé l'agence.
> 
> ...




Oh c'était elle !!!       

Merdre alors !!   

jolie la stagiaire Rob' !!    



			
				Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Mais késkèlle foutait à la flaque au lieu de bosser c'te feignasse
> 
> j'te foutrait tout ça en CPE à vie (après 2 ans de stage non remunéré, ça va de soi) ça les empecherait d'aller perturber l'Alem sur son lieu de travail !
> 
> ...



toi, tu me comprends !! je te referais bien un bisou sur la bouche pour la peine !! :love:    

ps : Rob', elle souriait vachement quand elle a vu les beaux jeunes hommes musclés qui l'ont emmené en fauteuil roulant !!!!   

et notre vigile Alain était plus que souriant !!


----------



## Nexka (27 Avril 2006)

Alem, tu devrais donner plus de détails sur l'incident à Roberto.. :rateau: Comme ça il pourra la faire flipper demain la stagiaire   
"Alors comme ça vous étiez toute souriante quand les pompiers vous ont amené??"
mdr   

Roberto et ses pouvoirs de voyance


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2006)

_Roberto ? 


clique sur l'image !!!_


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:
> On a l'impression qu'il est deux heures du mat' et qu'on était en train de se pinter la gueule, alors qu'il était treize heures quarante-cinq et qu'après un Coca et un croque-monsieur pas bon je m'apprétais à aller travailler...
> _(Hé oui, il parait que c'est du travail !)_
> 
> :rose: :love:



D'ailleurs, on sent bien dans ton regard l'enthousiasme du travailleur consciencieux qui est tout joyeux à l'idée d'en finir enfin avec cette  de pause, et de pouvoir retourner gagner des sous de toutes ses forces pour son patron (intérimaire) 

:rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2006)

là maintenant .. pas tres energique mais je me mets au taf doucement ... et je prends le temps de prendre le temps ... pas trop de mauvaises idées en tete


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2006)

je trouvais que mon café avait un drôle de goût..... :sick:
c'est normal; en général on rince la vaisselle après l'avoir lavé !!..... :rateau::rateau:

:sick:


_nan, je ne fais pas des bulles !! juste un arrière goût dans la bouche......_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Sous les fenêtres de l'agence, le bateau de guerre est aussi gris que les eaux de la Loire.



Certes Roberto mais les eaux de la Loire ne seront jamais aussi grise qu'un bateau de guerre...  :rateau: 


Ha oui j'oubliais, la guerre, c'est mal...   

Oui, j'suis encore de méchante humeur, désolé...  ... Ok, je sors...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2006)

«J'ai le kiki 
qui me démange, 
alors je l'gratte un p'tit peu.»


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'suis encore de méchante humeur, désolé...



... Mais tu en as tout à fait le droit, mon Vinc'  :love:


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2006)

me casse à Dieppe, manger une moules/frites et profiter d'une plage de sable fin galets..... 


_... pas de bateaux de guerre à Dieppe !....... _ 


bonne journée !!


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois rouge ?
> :love:
> Non mais reste : *la guerre c'est mal,* tu as parfaitement raison.
> _Mais la guerre navale c'est moins sale après._
> :hein:



ah bah voilà bien ton problème !! pas moyen que tu regardes sous le vernis craquelé de la surface intime des choses !! :rateau:

la guerre, ce n'est pas mal : c'est nécessaire.  Pour les autres !  qu'ils s'entretuent et nous laissent vivre en paix chez nous.  Comme ça, notre chez nous pourra peut-être être plus vivable avec moins de chômeurs, etc... . 

mais la guerre navale n'est pas plus propre : elle laisse aussi des mines qui font couler des marins bretons qui sans ça couleraient dans le chouchen !  pis elle laisse de beaux trucs en-dessous : j'imagine le jeu des poissons radioactivés de la Mer Baltique qui font des boums le samedi soir en s'éclairant de multiples couleurs  (genre "oh t'as vu, Bill fait un joli bleu lui !! Oh regarde Bob, il est fluo !!! trop fort le Bob !!! j'suis sûr qu'il est allé jusque dans le tube lance-missiles-rouillés !!").




 Seul intérêt, ça laisse des épaves au fond de l''eau que ça fait de l'animation pour les touristes et que ça fait une deuxième activité de plongée après la grotte aux requins  (quoique, je me dis au vu des cannettes trainant dans ma rue le matin qu'il n'y a pas besoin de plonger par 15m de fond au large de Calvi pour en trouver des épaves... )

tu ouvres quand ton blog Roberto ? avec un peu de chance, tu seras dans la prochaine édition des Inrocks parlant des 50 meilleurs blogs  (ah le sacro-saint "fait culturel" ! )

bref : je préfererais qu'on aille boire un verre pas loin de ma laverie (sur les bords de l'erdre) plutôt que tu te noies dans le Bar Macgé... 


vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale ! 

 patoch ! 

edit :  Gribouille !


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me noie pas, au contraire, grâce à ma Néoprène Attitude...
> Quand à aller manger un morceau ou boire un verre près de l'île de Versailles (garantie sans navire de guerre), avec plaisir !
> :love: :love: :love:




t'as mon phone, faut juste me laisser le temps d'aller me chercher un vélo à décabidule et de prendre une douche !


----------



## Grug2 (28 Avril 2006)

Après les suisses, les nantais&#8230; 
on laisse vraiment flouder  n'importe qui ici&#8230;


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2006)

Sui d'accord, sont fous ces Nantais :rateau:  

_Zavez raison les mecs, l'île de Versailles, si on enlève les rats, c'est chouette ! _


----------



## Grug2 (28 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hier après-midi :
> _"T'es dispo demain ?
> - Oui oui."_
> 
> ...


et tu ramasses combien de pommes à l'heure ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2006)

Là tout roule, j'ai bourré la machine de cailloux, je lui change les slips demain à 14h, il fait froid et j'ai envie de bières. Moralité ? Ben il est trop tôt voyez ?


----------



## Patamach (28 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je suis un rebelle.*



without a cause.



Là j'ai décidé d'arréter d'un coup de machouiller mes stylos.

Le dirlo qui avait besoin d'un stylo à l'instant pour signer un papier de grande importance devant un client clone de Jacques Francois dans Le Pere Noel s'est retrouvé avec un bic bleu completement bouffé du haut avec le bouchon dessus en forme de crochet. Ridicule.




Vive les mails.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2006)

J'avais ce problème de stylos... je l'ai réglé en achetant un stylo-godemichet, en deux jours je me tapais tellement la honte que je ne le mâche plus.


----------



## Patamach (28 Avril 2006)

tiens bonne idée ça.
En même temps je le filerai à mon assistante qu'elle me signe 2 - 3 autographes.
Ca lui fera les pieds.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'avais ce problème de stylos... je l'ai réglé en achetant un stylo-godemichet, en deux jours je me tapais tellement la honte que je ne le mâche plus.


    
Ptain je t'imagine... :rateau: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'avais ce problème de stylos... je l'ai réglé en achetant un stylo-godemichet, en deux jours je me tapais tellement la honte que je ne le mâche plus.



:afraid:


----------



## Grug2 (28 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'avais ce problème de stylos... je l'ai réglé en achetant un stylo-godemichet, en deux jours je me tapais tellement la honte que je ne le mâche plus.


et ça te manque pas les vibrations ?


----------



## mikoo (28 Avril 2006)

:rateau: 
:rateau: 
:rateau: 

... en rentrant chez moi je viens de croiser ma voisine de palier dans ma rue (c'est hyper rare ce genre de moment, elle est une "énigme" pour tout l'immeuble cette vieille folle).
À quoi elle resssemble?
Bah à une sorte d'Armande Altaï (mode lifting off) avec des lunettes de soleil même quand il fait gris dehors.

:mouais::modo: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: ...


----------



## Craquounette (28 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là tout roule, j'ai bourré la machine de cailloux, je lui change les slips demain à 14h, il fait froid et j'ai envie de bières. Moralité ? Ben il est trop tôt voyez ?





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'avais ce problème de stylos... je l'ai réglé en achetant un stylo-godemichet, en deux jours je me tapais tellement la honte que je ne le mâche plus.



Prends ton stylo, va boire une bière à la Great E et tu verras... Je suis sure que tu ne rentreras pas seul ce soir...


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2006)

rentré de Dieppe; ou il soufflait un vent "_à décorner un cocu_" !!....
balade sympa, les filles étaient contentes....
la plus petite ayant entrepris à un moment de vider la plage de ses galets !!........ :afraid:

:rateau:



maintenant je commence à lire les posts que vous avez eu l'obligeance de "déposer" pendant mon absence...... 

_y'en kèk'z'uns quand même !! 
comme les galets sur la plage.... _

:love:


----------



## Nexka (28 Avril 2006)

Là maintenant je suis à Baigorri :love: En weeeeeeek eeeendddd au bord de la mer :love: 
J'ai pris le train avec un retraité de l'aérospatiale qui avait bosé sur un des premiers IBM avec leur carte à trous   J'adore le train, on rencontre vraiment des gens interressant


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris le train avec un retraité de l'aérospatiale qui avait bosé sur un des premiers IBM avec leur carte à trous   J'adore le train, on rencontre vraiment des gens interressant




qu'est-ce qu'il invente pas Aricosec pour draguer les jolies poulettes !


----------



## Nexka (28 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce qu'il invente pas Aricosec pour draguer les jolies poulettes !


 
   

Bah en fait il était avec sa femme :rateau: 


Bon là maintenant je vais au dodo. Dans le calme de la montagne, loin du bruit du trafic, des petits cons en scouter qui sont persuadés que l'avenue en bas de chez moi est un circuit de course  , et de tout le stress parisien  

Bonne nuit


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2006)

ya encore une place dans le lit ? :love:


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

En ce moment je suis en train de baver devant ce iBook parfait :love:


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2006)

C'est assez bizarre, comme couleur. Je l'aurais bien vu en vert.


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez bizarre, comme couleur. Je l'aurais bien vu en vert.



Je suis sour le charme du orange  ça ferait une belle évolution après mon actuel mac :






Enfin bref la n'est pas la question (enfin le sujet)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

Je fais une visite à ma camarade de classe entre midi et deux
la pauvre, son patron en vacances, elle bosse du lundi au samedi de 9h30 à 19h00 non stop pour 480 euros / mois. bon rassurez vous quand ça lui est arrivée pendant les trois semaines d'affilé en juillet dernier, nous avons pris les choses en mains, et elle a rattrappé toute ses journées en congés payés + une prime de 200 euros. Mais bon ces semaines là sont vachement dures pour une jeunette de 17 ans .... (et oui c'est ça l'apprentissage, et encore elle est bien lotie, elle n'a pas 14 ans et elle a put prendre de plus longues vacances ... je vous rabacherais cela de temps en temps comptez sur moi, j'en ai plein de cas d'apprentis )

Bon là n'est pas l'anecdote, je diverge. Toute cette introduction pour dire que la "petite" garde toujours son sang froid et une politesse devant toute les situations (au cas où y'en a qui dirait que c'est normal d'être payé comme des merdes en tant qu'apprentis car on est pas professionnel, et tac)

Donc, je rentre et me fais petite car une cliente est avec elle. Donc j'attends qu'elle finisse et ne peut qu'observer : la cliente est une caricature que nos meilleurs dessinateurs de macgé ne pourrait amplifier. Habillée en pantalon, chemise casquette camouflage traillis pour femme achetés chez etam, chaussettes (ou bas ) résille, talons hauts, UV et rouge à lèvres qui dépasse ...
Ma camarade est en train d'enrouler un bout de bande coupé de cassette vidéo autour de sa cassette en répétant "pour cette cassette je crois que ça donnera pas grand chose" et elle enchaine en lui demandant un accompte dont elle ne précise pas le montant ... "Oh non, non, je ne peux pas aujourd'hui mais par contre je vais prendre une pellicule parce que voyez vous j'ai deux appareils et y'en a un qui marche mais l'autre je sais pas" paf elle sort ces deux appareils. Sachant que généralement c'est un problèmes de piles usées que le client ne veut pas payer, je me demande comment elle va s'en sortir .... en bidouillant les deux, et toujours courtoisement, elle trouve des piles bonnes dans l'un des appareils et trouve celui qui marche. Paf, elle met la fameuse pellicule 12 poses dans celui ci, sur ce la cliente veut qu'elle la prenne en photo. L'apprenti s'execute en déplaçant des cadres près du mur pour avoir un semblant de fond noir, la client se colle à l'un des cadres publicitaires et dit "je veux une photo avec j'aime bien". Les photos sont prises et Elodie (allez nommons là quand même elle a du courage et c'est pas finit) toujours avec le sourire tape 4,50  à la caisse. La cliente sort alors son portable et dit "j'ai fais des photos de l'anniversaire de mon chien, je voudrais les développer". Elodie s'execute et farfouille avec la cliente dans le portable. C'est pas possible, c'est pas bluebooth. 
A ce moment là nous croyons toute que la fin est proche, qu'elle va partir et là elle sort un deuxième portable  "Mais avec votre patron on a mis quelques hueres mais on y est arrivé avec celui là ... il est gentil votre patron". C'est alors que j'ai put déceler derrière la voix d'Elodie une certaine amertume quand elle a répondu "oui il est gentil mon patron".

Elle a finit par partir cette cliente, on ne lui en veut pas. Elodie est peut être la seule personne à qui cette cliente parlera de toute sa journée et ce lien sociale lui est surement vitale. 
Mais Elodie a déjà travailler 4 jours d'affilé sans pause, elle a vu rentrer des *******s, des obsédés et des ******** dans son magasin avec pour consigne de rester courtoise et commerciale. Tout ça pour 480 euros/ mois pendant deux ans. Et ces deux ne sont plus comptés dans la retraite. 

Allez voilà chapeau bas, la petite.


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2006)

t'inquiètes, tu verras, c'est un métier où on adore voir passer les cons !

et aussi où on fait des rencontres géniales !


----------



## La mouette (29 Avril 2006)

Bonne nuit l'écume ...


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais c'est plus... facile et légitime avec un salaire digne de la charge de travail et de l'adaptabilité et du sens de la diplomatie nécessaires !



parce que tu crois que je me trouve bien payé ?!! avec un salaire 1,5x plus élevé, ce serait vachement mieux... je ne me sentirais pas obligé de vendre 3 reflex/jour pour mériter une prime de 12% à la fin du mois ! 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez, là maintenant, *je vous souhaite une belle journée,* on va prendre la route avec mon poupou.
> Je vais prendre la nationale à travers la Vendée, tiens, j'en ai ma claque d'engraisser les courbes de résultats des sociétés d'autoroute sur des rapports annuels feuilletés distraitement par des actionnaires floridiens entre deux punchs coco, tout ça pour gagner vingt minutes entre Nantes et La Rochelle.
> :rateau:



fais comme moi, arrête de payer l'autoroute : va passer tes vacances et jours de repos en Bretagne !!!


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2006)

Là, je me marre intérieurement en ayant capté subrepticement une conversation de mon voisin, visiblement un peu interloqué, sur son balcon...   

A un moment une voix féminine faisait: «Mais regarde dans le manuel Windows...»...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me marre intérieurement en ayant capté subrepticement une conversation de mon voisin, visiblement un peu interloqué, sur son balcon...
> 
> A un moment une voix féminine faisait: «Mais regarde dans le manuel Windows...»...



"Mais tu sais pas cliquer, ma pauvre, tu sais même pas cliquer !"*   


(*) Extrait d'une célèbre campagne de pub télévisée


----------



## twk (29 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> "Mais tu sais pas cliquer, ma pauvre, tu sais même pas cliquer !"*
> 
> 
> (*) Extrait d'une célèbre campagne de pub télévisée



Ca devrait pas être permis d'être comme ça....(être windowsien) 

Le mec super tolérant


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me marre intérieurement en ayant capté subrepticement une conversation de mon voisin, visiblement un peu interloqué, sur son balcon...
> 
> A un moment une voix féminine faisait: «Mais regarde dans le manuel Windows...»...



Mais que faisait cette camionnette Darty en-bas de chez moi quelques minutes plus tard...


----------



## Saltabadil (29 Avril 2006)

On se prépare, Galatée et moi, à partir sur Bourges pour voir le concert de (je prends ma respiration) : Hushpuppies - Katerine - Arctic Monkeys - dEUS - Dionysos !!!
Un bon petit (sic) concert en perspective !
Bonne journée à tous !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

quelqu'un peut il mettre ce message à la poubelle.
Je comprends pas ça fait plusieurs fois qu'en éditant un message je l'enregistre et puis c'est une succesion de carré ... obligé de doubler le message en revenant en arrière ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiètes, tu verras, c'est un métier où on adore voir passer les cons !
> 
> et aussi où on fait des rencontres géniales !



Mais je ne veux surtout pas faire "ce métier". Une fois mon contrat finit le 28 août, je ne remets les pieds dans une boutique quant tant que cliente. Je préfère encore les vendanges voire l'usine (mais pas sur la distance, deux ans d'usines c'est pas possible) disons que je préfère faire 15000 petits boulots de merde que de me retaper un CDD dans une boutique, je ne suis pas faite pour ça ....

Tiens et une précision : quand Elodie s'est tapé 3 semaines d'affilées en juillet du lundi au samedi de 9h30 à 19h00, à cette époque elle était payé *280 /mois*

Allez sur ce c'est un week end de trois jours, alors A+ je vais déjeuner


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

la maintenant ..; se bouger à faire quelque chose!! j'en ai tant fait et j'en ai tant a faire:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant j'ai une question : si on aime simplement le foot, que l'on va au stade de France© pour la finale de la Coupe _(j'ai fait un effort pour les détails  )_, et que l'on est pas spécialement supporteur de l'OM ou du PSG... _On se retrouve dans quelle tribune ?_
> :mouais:



Entre les deux, à ta droite, les supporters parisiens, complètement *marteaux*, et à ta gauche, les marseillais, et leur humour poids *enclume*.


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

pour le moment c'est sympa, du genre 50/50 et les supporters ont encore rien cassé..


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Avril 2006)

Non, je n'enverrais pas de message privé! 

Joyeux anniv le Roberto!




_Là, je reviens d'une réderie, les bras chargés de disques noirs tout vieux. :love:_


----------



## Momo-du-56 (30 Avril 2006)

Beau soleil sur la Bretagne (du moins ici) et BBQ à midi en famille !!


----------



## La mouette (30 Avril 2006)

Programme très chargé aujourd'hui:

-Visionner  l'intégrale de Capitaine Flam 
-Faire de la place dans la cave en mettant les bières sur la terrasse
-Me tondre la boule à zéro, après avoir dégusté 15 bières ...
-Réserver un billet sur Easy Jet pour 'Dam
.
.
.
Après on verra


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> -Réserver un billet sur Easy Jet pour 'Dam



Hamster femelle, ou à cause des quinze bieres tu va roter, dame ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Hamster femelle, ou à cause des quinze bieres tu va roter, dame ?




zouli, si...si


----------



## La mouette (30 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Hamster femelle, ou à cause des quinze bieres tu va roter, dame ?



Hamster  roter c'est compris dans le forfais


----------



## Grug2 (30 Avril 2006)

Là, plutot que de m'atteler à la pile de boulot en retard qui me pourrit mon week end, je viens de faire un petit croquis pour souhaiter un joyeux anniversaire à Roberto ! :love:


----------



## tirhum (30 Avril 2006)

pffffff !!...... me faire couper l'herbe sous le pied par un poisson rouge !! 







_du coup je fainéantise un peu....... _


----------



## Captain_X (30 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant j'ai une question : si on aime simplement le foot, que l'on va au stade de France© pour la finale de la Coupe _(j'ai fait un effort pour les détails  )_, et que l'on est pas spécialement supporteur de l'OM ou du PSG... _On se retrouve dans quelle tribune ?_
> :mouais:



de toute facon c'est paris qui a gagner, malgrés un match nul ... mais peut il en etre autrement en football ???

PS : je ne l'ai pas regardé, et je m'en porte que mieux...


----------



## twk (30 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant j'ai une question : si on aime simplement le foot, que l'on va au stade de France© pour la finale de la Coupe _(j'ai fait un effort pour les détails  )_, et que l'on est pas spécialement supporteur de l'OM ou du PSG... _On se retrouve dans quelle tribune ?_
> :mouais:



La où il faut pas  la neutralité en foot c'est comme un pacifiste en chine

Oula quelle comparaison


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

Joyeux anniversaires Roberto !
Sois dit en passant tu n'a pas été très prolixe ce jour ci,
J'espère que c'est à cause du champagne  et des bisous :love: 

Bon pour moi aujourd'hui ça été "j'essaie d'aider des potes à retaper leur baraque mais je m'y connais pas alors j'esaie d'éviter de faire de grosses bêtises, ouf on dirait que ça va". On m'avait dit qu'un chantier c'était lent mais une fois les mains dans le plâtre, on comprends. Bon faut que tout soit prêt pour le 10 juillet, je sens que je vais souvent passer à la tour du pin  

Et pis ce soir, film (tout en priant pour qu'il fonctionne )
Et pis demain : cartons, cartons, cartons, re-cartons, encartonnés des toncars .....


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

désolé roberto mais j'ai pas trouvé une pic digne de l'anni 

toutes trop petites ou trop compressées


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

un p'tit  en passant .......je suis encore vivante mais extenuée !!!:rateau: :rateau: 

et la semaine qui va venir n'a pas prevu du repos , bien au contraire  


je vous bouquine pour le moment, je serais plus bavarde un'autre fois ......




:love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

Vivement que t'aies 20 ans


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si vous connaissez *un camping à la ferme sympa*, je suis preneur de renseignements par MP : je ne rêve que d'une chose, me reposer une semaine sur un tas de foin cet été, avec ma poule et mes poussins !
> :love:
> 
> 
> Bon, allez, bonne nuit à tous et toutes : demain c'est congé.



La ferme, célébrité ?!


----------



## mikoo (30 Avril 2006)

... y a deux jeunes devant chez moi qui jouent à "je te tiens tu me tiens par la barbichette" pendant qu'une de leur amies applaudit.
:mouais: :hein: :sleep: :sleep:  

EDIT : le gagnant est celui à la veste beige.


----------



## twk (30 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> ... y a deux jeunes devant chez moi qui jouent à "je te tiens tu me tiens par la barbichette" pendant qu'une de leur amies applaudit.
> :mouais: :hein: :sleep: :sleep:
> 
> EDIT : le gagnant est celui à la veste beige.



On s'amuse bien par chez toi


----------



## tirhum (1 Mai 2006)

bruit de fond infernal en ville... 
c'est les 24h motonautiques; y'en a pour jusqu'à cet après-midi.... :mouais: 
p*****s de coquilles de noix qui font des ronds sur l'eau autour de l'île "Lacroix"; tu parles d'un intérêt !!......  

 

_suivant comment le vent porte..... parfois l'impression que ça se passe dans la rue derrière la maison !!......._  
:mouais:


----------



## twk (1 Mai 2006)

Pique une tête ? un petit bain de minuit (avec une heure de plus) 

A part ça j'ai presque finit mon dossier sur le vignoble Bourguignon


----------



## tirhum (1 Mai 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Pique une tête ? un petit bain de minuit (avec une heure de plus)


dans la Seine ?!... pouahh !! :hein:


entre deux bouches d'égout....... :afraid:


----------



## twk (1 Mai 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> dans la Seine ?!... pouahh !! :hein:



Pas la peine de me faire une scène 

Bon ok il est vraiment temps que j'aille dormir 

Bonne nuit


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Mai 2006)

dans la rubrique ...  tout est passionnant ..
me voici à la lueur de ma petite lampe de bureau .. écrivant sur mac g , reflechissant à mes prochains jours de cours .. entendant au loin la télé et enrico qui prend l'accent parigot ..


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

ici tout est calme: bioman et mamancherie en sieste profonde
fifille tireuse de guele dans sa chambre et fiston dans la sienne dans le monde legoland© 

moi je suis ici, tapotant tout doucement le clavier pour faire  le moins de bruit possible :
soit gerardmer soit viller sur lac c'est trop loin de chez moi et pas envie de coller mes fesses a titine sur plus de 2h de roulement vaseux (je suis malade sur les routes de montagne:rose: ) :

j'espere que ce 2 là vont dormir encore un bon petit moment.....
puis apres sera trop tard pour un si long voyage !!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

Je savais pas qu'on pouvait entasser autant de choses dans 35 m2 :hein: 

Et inutile !!!


----------



## tirhum (1 Mai 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> bruit de fond infernal en ville...
> c'est les 24h motonautiques; y'en a pour jusqu'à cet après-midi.... :mouais:
> p*****s de coquilles de noix qui font des ronds sur l'eau autour de l'île "Lacroix"; tu parles d'un intérêt !!......
> 
> ...


toujours pas fini !! :hein:


----------



## Pierrou (1 Mai 2006)

ghhhiiii !  

Nomdidiou, marre de bosser ! 
En plus, chez vous je sais pas, mais ici, fait tout po super bô !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La ferme, célébrité ?!



là j'écume de cette s*****rie de sale temps et je me sens confiné dans la ferme mais sans célébrités :rose: A part vous bien sur :love: Ce forum serait il une ferme-couveuse à gens futurement célèbre?  :love: Mais si, vous ètes célebre, au moins pour moi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mai 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> là j'écume de cette s*****rie de sale temps et je me sens confiné dans la ferme mais sans célébrités :rose: A part vous bien sur :love: Ce forum serait il une ferme-couveuse à gens futurement célèbre?  :love: Mais si, vous ètes célebre, au moins pour moi...



On fait ce qu'on peut avec ce qu'on a ! Il y en a même qui portent en plein mois de décembre des chemizafleurs comme karl Lagerfeld un éventail et des lunettes noires


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Mai 2006)

écume de mon esprit .. faire semblant d'avoir le temps . faire semblant de ne pas etre entre trop de chemins differents ..


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> écume de mon esprit .. faire semblant d'avoir le temps . faire semblant de ne pas etre entre trop de chemins differents ..



personne t'as dit que je travaillais sur les GPS?:love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

mon "calcul machiavélique" a faillit avorter suite a un coup de fil de beau-frere :rateau: :rateau: tout de suite apres avoir posté le message .......

heuresement que bo'frer est l'exact contraire de bioman , tres bavard.....
sans compter nos seances de preparation en salle de bain avant de sortir donc ....   


on est sortis pour aller boire un café chez mon amie coiff....
bof, café vraiment berk ,  ennui total,  et ramené fiston plein de sable meme dans sa coulotte:bebe: :bebe: 


et pour terminer dans 1h vient le voisin allemand (plus que chiant ) pour le sois disant
cour français/allemand  .......bon bon , comme jour ferié j'ai deja eu mieu


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

Chargement finit
p'tit rhum
Quelle tristesse la dernière soirée d'un long week end ...
Mais bon on remet ça la semaine prochaine

A par peut être pour ceux qui travaillent le samedi (Elodie ...) ...
ou le week end ...

Alors une p'tite pensée pour eux


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Quelle tristesse la dernière soirée d'un long week end ...
> Mais bon on remet ça la semaine prochaine




ben moi je travaille le samedi et le lundi c'est mon jour de repos :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

raté donc pour ces 2 long w.e.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

En plus j'imagines qu'il n'y a personne qui rentre dans les boutiques un samedi d'un long week end .... travaillant dans une boutique, j'avoue que les cons me manquent parfois.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

a siiiiii !!!!!!! chez moi il y a toujours du monde :
forcement , ma boutique est dans un centre commercial en face des caisses de l'hyper !!    

et c'est surtout LE SAMEDI , quand la grille est baissé a plus de moitié , 
en vue de  fermeture  dans les 10 minutes qui suivent pour faire le tralala cloture  de caisse ,
 que mes cheres clientes remarquent les pompes qu'elle doivent ABSOLUMENT avoir  pour leur soirée ou le dimanche du lendemain *    


*surement elles ne pouvent  pas aller a la messe de 9h pieds nus


----------



## Dory (1 Mai 2006)

Et est ce qu'elles achètent au moins ces clientes de la dernière heure?

Parce que si c'est juste pour essayer et dire je reviens demain....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Et est ce qu'elles achètent au moins ces clientes de la dernière heure?
> 
> Parce que si c'est juste pour essayer et dire je reviens demain....



mais si elles paient, elle sortent un chéquier et l'écrive à une allure de tortue centenaire pour ne pas se tromper et puis elles se trompent évidemment.


----------



## Dory (1 Mai 2006)

Est ce qu'elles le signent au moins ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Et est ce qu'elles achètent au moins ces clientes de la dernière heure?
> 
> Parce que si c'est juste pour essayer et dire je reviens demain....





j'ai une tactique infaillible : 
"madame, je suis en train de fermer, vous allez payer comment ?" 

en general apres cette question, soit ellle s'en vont vite fait, soit elle me disent
"hooo , desolé, je vais faire vite , je veux ce model et je payera en cb":rose: :rose: 


voili, voilà


----------



## Dory (1 Mai 2006)

Tu es sure de ne pas perdre ton temps et de faire une vente   

Bravo Princess  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (1 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir bonsoir ! 

Je reviens du Ciné, été voir _OSS 117_, me suis bien poilé   :love:

Ce Hubert Bonisseur de la Bath, quelle classe !  :rateau:


----------



## r0m1 (1 Mai 2006)

Enfin une bonne journée glande comme je les aime !!!!! 

Bilan de la journée... j'ai strictement rien fait, mais alors je l'ai bien fait !!


----------



## twk (1 Mai 2006)

Je lorgne sur les forums de MacG, avec les yeux qui commencent a ne plus bien être en face des trous, vais pas tarder a aller retrouver morphée


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Mai 2006)

j'aime les week ends de trois jours ... 


demain retour au travail... comme une inquietude , une envie d'etre deja en fin de semaine...


----------



## r0m1 (1 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'aime les week ends de trois jours ...
> 
> 
> demain retour au travail... comme une inquietude , une envie d'etre deja en fin de semaine...



commencer le début de la semaine comme ça ... dur dur ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> commencer le début de la semaine comme ça ... dur dur ...


on est si bien chez soi:rateau:


----------



## dool (2 Mai 2006)

Des fois y'a des ras le bol qui prennent racine pendant la nuit...et qui font que là maintenant c'est pas la joie !  C'est incroyable de n'avoir aucunes ficelles entre les doigts mais de voir ce "pantin" évolué sur une scène tragique...et de n'avoir non plus aucun ciseaux !!!

 Enfin bref...elles étaient agréables ces vacances tout là-bas........................


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mai 2006)

allez hop, 5h de labo, 4h de déménagement (font chier les potes) :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2006)

Allez hop, 12 heures de boulot, au moins.


----------



## Grug2 (2 Mai 2006)

après une nuit de travail, je me vote une matinée de sommeil, histoire de me remettre les yeux en place&#8230;
Comme d'hab, afin d'assurer mon client de mon entière dévotion, j'ai envoyé un mail plein de questions et de demandes de precisions. pourvu qu'il ne décroche pas son téléphone pour me repondre.
:sleep:
à+ 
:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2006)

Préparer le dernier entretien de cette am.
Si Tout fonctionne comme prévu rateau: ) je retrouve la vie active très bientôt ...sinon et bien, je continuerais encore et encore..:sleep: 

PS: La mouette qui a un peu les boules ...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mai 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> pourvu qu'il ne décroche pas son téléphone pour me repondre.
> :sleep:
> à+
> :rateau:


Configure ton répondeur pour qu'il joue Les Rois Mages de Sheila en attente, résultats garantis


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Configure ton répondeur pour qu'il joue Les Rois Mages de Sheila en attente, résultats garantis



Il a pas dit qu'il voulait perdre son job, mais juste être tranquille


----------



## Galatée (2 Mai 2006)

Là ménant, les vacances sont terminées, mais pas d'inquiétude, ça reprend la semaine prochaine...
Cette semaine est donc une semaine avec plein de trucs en contrôle continu, des disserts sur table, des devoirs à rendre... Forcément, on a raté pas mal de cours, et comme cette semaine est la dernière semaine de l'année, ben tous les profs qui se rendent compte que non, non, dans leur matière on n'a pas de partiel, se précipitent pour nous faire travailler encore un peu...
C'est vraiment une drôle de fin d'année... Ca me fait tout bizarre que ma dernière année à la fac ('fin, j'espère être prise à l'IUFM, hein) se finisse comme ça.
Sinon, j'essaie désespérément de trouver un stage volontaire dans une école primaire, mais bon, en n'étant dispo que la semaine prochaine, j'espère pas trop (après, c'est les partiels, et encore après j'aurai dû rendre mon dossier à l'IUFM, donc le stage "qui donne des points en plus sur le dossier" me servira plus trop  ).

Sinon, semaine de vacance bien sympa, glande, balades, concert (tiens, d'ailleurs, je me suis pris le pied d'une slammeuse sur le nez samedi soir   aouch - je hais les slammers, surtout ceux qui viennent de derrière et que tu ne vois donc pas arriver...). Et pis hier j'ai joué dans une superproduction intergalactique de la mort qui tue, film d'horreur qu'on a tourné sans scénario (d'ailleurs, on a hésité entre film comique et film d'horreur, alors ça donne un résultat plutôt bâtard  ), et qu'on a aussi fini de monter (comment ça, ça doit pas être terrible ?  ).

*Bonne journée à vous tous, les gens !*
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Et pis hier j'ai joué dans une superproduction intergalactique de la mort qui tue, film d'horreur qu'on a tourné sans scénario (d'ailleurs, on a hésité entre film comique et film d'horreur, alors ça donne un résultat plutôt bâtard  ), et qu'on a aussi fini de monter (comment ça, ça doit pas être terrible ?  ).
> 
> *Bonne journée à vous tous, les gens !*
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Et le lien, hein ? Oukilé le lien ?


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2006)

bon, c'est reparti !! après plusieurs semaines de tergiversations, la "_fine fleur_" des dessineux de Rouen se décide à faire un peu de sport et essayer de perdre le superflu enmagasiné pendant les agapes de festochs BD.....  
 
_je vais donc aller courir quelques km avec les potes.... (à mon avis on va pas aller bien loin !!...... )...... _ 

ad'taleur ! 

_Pitain, komankèson belles mes nouvelles baskets !!! _:rateau: :rateau:


P.S : si on se perd pas en forêt !!.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mai 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> la "_fine fleur_"  de Rouen



Conaissant Rouen, ça doit être quelque chose...:sleep:


----------



## Pierrou (2 Mai 2006)

Bijour bijour tout le monde !  :love:

Une journée qui s'annonce bien !   

Il fait chuper bô sur Nantes, un rencard avec une charmante demoiselle en ville tout à l'heure, et un nouvel album d'un groupe cultissime qui sort aujourd'hui !  

Que Thor bénisse cette journée  :love:


----------



## mikoo (2 Mai 2006)

... je viens de finir de bosser du Droit de la Famille pendant 4h (depuis 8h ce matin). :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :love: 
Mais je suis de bonne humeur, je sais pas comment je fais. Bref.     

 Pierrou, c'est vrai qu'il fait beau aujourd'hui sur Nantes, mon appart est innondé de lumière. :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Conaissant Rouen, ça doit être quelque chose...:sleep:


... connais pas les dessineux !   






_j'suis mort !! plus de jambes !!....._  :mouais:


----------



## Grug2 (2 Mai 2006)

sieste over. mal de tête ip.
faut s'y remettre, au boulot&#8230;


----------



## Grug2 (2 Mai 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est reparti !! après plusieurs semaines de tergiversations, la "_fine fleur_" des dessineux de Rouen se décide à faire un peu de sport et essayer de perdre le superflu enmagasiné pendant les agapes de festochs BD.....
> 
> _je vais donc aller courir quelques km avec les potes.... (à mon avis on va pas aller bien loin !!...... )...... _
> 
> ...


Z'avez perdu un pari ?


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> sieste over. mal de tête ip.
> faut s'y remettre, au boulot&#8230;


condoléances.......  



 


bon, direction la crêche, récupérer la p'tite dernière. :love:



			
				Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez perdu un pari ?


nan, on aime se faire mal !.....


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Mai 2006)

ouf!! journée de retour passée!! dormir et avoir l'energie de tout bouffer!


----------



## kanako (2 Mai 2006)

là ménant j'ai pas le temps de tout lire ! zut...:hein: 
ça fait longtemps... pourtant

suis en train d'écouter le cd d'une chanteuse que je découvre : RoBERT, sympa...


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2006)

Bon ...et bien ...

Voilà ...

Le côté positif de la chose, est que je n'aurais pas à supporter des collègues inconnus ...
Le côté négatif c'est que j'aurais bien aimé ne pas les supporter ...

Bref ...on recommence tout depuis le début ....:rateau:


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

Et une réponse négative pour les taffs de cet été


----------



## kanako (2 Mai 2006)

anaïs... c'est excellent,  j'ai découvert il y a peu aussi... ^^


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui je me suis (discrétement) bien marré...
> Pour cause d'itinérance chronique, on m'a mis dans un bureau sur le seul poste de libre, le bureau d'une jeune femme de 25 ans splendide, avec des yeux transparents et mystérieux, qui a grignoté toute la journée, c'était relativement agaçant mais bon, et c'est elle qui choisissait la musique.
> J'ai ainsi découvert une chanteuse que je ne connaissais ni des lèvres ni des dents, Anaïs, qui chantait à la Linda Lemay, _"Baise-moi_" en bégaillant _(quand elle disait qu'elle avait chaud sous son t-shirt, je me suis planqué derrière mon écran de Powabook (un 17", heureusement !) en essayant d'avaler ma salive sans faire de bruit)_, et puis peu après, une jolie version désespérée de _"Besame Mucho"._
> *Je vous jure.*
> ...



Sympa  tu travaille dans quoi ? (me dit pas dans un bureau hein...)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2006)

C'est certain, tu ne peux pas être le Bachelor de l'année.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2006)

C'est celui là de thread de merde qu'il faut fermer !!!!!!

Bordel à cul de pompe à chiasse de mes burnes sur vos nez à tous bande de moins que rien !!!


----------



## maiwen (2 Mai 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est celui là de thread de merde qu'il faut fermer !!!!!!
> 
> Bordel à cul de pompe à chiasse de mes burnes sur vos nez à tous bande de moins que rien !!!


:mouais:

normalement les vieux ils doivent donner le bon exemple aux jeunes 

casse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mai 2006)

Là, maintenant, je ris...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> normalement les vieux ils doivent donner le bon exemple aux jeunes
> 
> casse



Moi aussi je t'aime mon gros lapin !!!


----------



## maiwen (2 Mai 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je t'aime mon gros lapin !!!


que je t'aime en public mon choupinet  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> que je t'aime en public mon choupinet  :love:



Et non bordel, pas mon choupinet devant les gens !!!

je te l'ai déjà dit !!!


----------



## maiwen (2 Mai 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et non bordel, pas mon choupinet devant les gens !!!
> 
> je te l'ai déjà dit !!!


mon canari ? mon sucre d'orge ? mon grand bleu ? :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2006)

Tombe plutot le futal.


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

Le net fait des ravages...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Le net fait des ravages...



Et ta soeur, elle minge le manganeou ???


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2006)

la mer est pleine d'eau et de sable


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tombe plutot le futal.


toujours pas guéri.......


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2006)

trop tard.


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ta soeur, elle minge le manganeou ???



Un peu de politesse que diable...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de politesse que diable...



Je te recouvre de mon auguste caca pauvre sous produit...

Extrait de burnes de lépreux.


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2006)

Deux minutes de silence please


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Mai 2006)

quasi pas dormi la derniere nuit... enfin... là je recupere un peu mais dans 8 heures .. boulot!:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mai 2006)

Là je me serais bien tirer l'élastique en chantant la marseillaise, avant de partir au boulot, sous le soleil, attaquer grave, tel le barrage d'artillerie, la nouille de femme de mon prof avec son emploi fictif, pour mon emploi réel crée grâce au vide de son action, mais j'ai trop mal au bras après le déménagement d'hier :rateau:


----------



## Hippocampe (3 Mai 2006)

Là maintenant ??

Au boulot... le téléphone ne s'affole pas (pourvu que ça dure et que les petits bouts d'chou ne soient pas malades par cette belle journée) :sleep: Les yeux pas bien en face des trous apparemment... je retournerai bien me coucher.

Je profite de ce moment de calme, les écouteurs visés dans les oreilles pour écouter la musique triste de l'âme... du tango... mon tango chéri... cet ami qui me parle, me rassure ou m'enfonce un peu plus comme ce matin.  
Ce tango qui rend fou, qui emporte, qui donne la chair de poule par sa beauté, par tout ce qu'il réveille en soi, qui prend aux tripes... musique festive et douloureuse dans le meme temps... quelle force s'en dégage !! Un peu surranée aux yeux de ceux qui ne connaissent pas.  

... encore un peu dans mes pensées de ce w-e passé à Florence love: ) ... danser jusqu'au petit matin... la chaleur des corps, l'âme qui s'évade, "bercée" par la musique. Le vieux DJ argentin était vraiment top... le visage marqué par les nuits passées à fumer et à boire dans les milongas de Buenos Aires sans doute. Un mythe. Encore un qui partira bientôt d'avoir brûlé sa vie par les deux bouts pour le tango... 

Et quelle tristesse en même temps... nous sommes des âmes errantes, perdues dans ce tourbillon de la danse et de la musique qui ne s'arrêtent jamais une fois qu'on a croisé la route du tango, même si on tente désespérement de s'en détacher.
... des âmes à la recherche d'une chose qu'on ne parvient pas à perçevoir... peut-être la recherche de soi...


----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2006)

pas franchement bien réveillé....
genre....






s'occuper des filles, les emmener bientôt à leurs activités du mercredi..... :mouais: 
suis tellement bien à boire mon café et trainasser..... 

comme un parfum d'été; le bistrot, en bas, a sorti sa terrasse......  
café et lecture au soleil pour les rares clients du matin.....


----------



## La mouette (3 Mai 2006)

Bon là faut que je me motive ... :sleep: 

Le temps passe tellement vite ...

Bonne journée


----------



## Irish whistle (3 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous,

Un peu d'égocentrisme de temps en temps ne fait pas de mal. Alors voilà, je commence le Lundi 8 Mai mon travail de Customer-Care à Apple à Cork (Ireland), sur la ligne UK et française. Je suis folle de joie et j'ai voulu vous en faire part, d'autant que certains d'entre vous savent à quel point il est difficile d'y être embauché. Autrement ici il fait froid, et venteux, ici....   

Bisous à tous

Christelle


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2006)

Tiens, encore une journée qui a commencé...



Bien...





Bien bien bien...








Bon...:sleep:


----------



## Grug2 (3 Mai 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> pas franchement bien réveillé....
> genre....
> 
> 
> ...


Pas mieux 
levé tot pour essayer de pondre un scenario, une idée con vu le temps qu'il me faut pour emerger le matin&#8230;
du coup je suis seduit par l'idée de thirum d'aller s'occuper des filles aux terrasses des cafés&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> du coup je suis seduit par l'idée de thirum d'aller s'occuper des filles aux terrasses des cafés



Je sais pas pourquoi, j'ai le sentiment que chez lui, cette notion diffère légèrement de celle que tu en as ... :mouais:


----------



## Grug2 (3 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas pourquoi, j'ai le sentiment que chez lui, cette notion diffère légèrement de celle que tu en as ... :mouais:


:affraid: incroyable, pourtant mercredi, c'est sodomie non ?


Bon, rester dans le sujet (du fil du moment)&#8230;
Après avoir constaté que mon wifi n'allait pas jusqu'au café d'en face, et qu'il y avait peu de filles seules, à 9 heures du matin aux terrasses des pmu des banlieues bourgeoises,  scannage intensif de gribouillis matutinaux, envoi et retour en terrasse en attendant les commentaires du client&#8230;
Glander, moi, jamais !&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2006)

Ben elle devait pas rentrer en décembre Christelle? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mai 2006)

Pourriez pas rester dans le sujet svp.


----------



## Irish whistle (3 Mai 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ben elle devait pas rentrer en décembre Christelle? :mouais:




Non il n'en a jamais été question du moins pas d'une manière permanente....Suis contente de vous "revoir"


----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2006)

quand je parlais de filles... il s'agissait de *mes* filles !!  
_('ttention ! fusil à pompe chargé !!!....    )_

_sinon *les *filles en terrasse en bas de chez moi......_  
j'évite de trop regarder; avec une vue plongeante (du 2ème étage), je risque de passer pour un voyeur......  


 



là, break de fin de matinée; une de *mes* filles regarde un dévédé et l'autre fait sa sieste....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

Ah ! Le sujet le plus navrant du Bar... Celui où la médiocrité le dispute à la paresse et à la facilité...
Laissons-leur ce sucre.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mai 2006)

Même LUI peut être dans l'erreur. C'est rassurant.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Même LUI peut être dans l'erreur. C'est rassurant.


Ce qui l'est bien moins, en revanche, c'est que tu croies que mon jugement puisse être faux.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

Pfiou, grosse journée : 9h / 19h avec une heure de pause mais le patron est pas là et c'est pourquoi je poste là à cett heure ci 

sinon, côté client : un mec est venu ne parlant pas français (c'est pas grave des fois c'est marrant) mais il puait le poisson pourri, j'en avais des hauts le coeur et j'ai pas tout demander (genre mat ou brillant ?) :rateau::sick: ... Mêmes ces pellicules pouahh

Encore ?

Allez, J'étais avec une vieille dame quand deux filles de "quartier difficile" rentrent et font comme chez elle. Je ne bronche pas et reste avec ma cliente et puis elle finisse par m'interrompre pour demander si je faisais des photos d'identités :mouais:
Je le leur fais, mais les nouvelles normes ne mettent pas du tout les clients en valeur, c'est un peu ta face en gros dans un rectangle  on voit même pas les épaules et ta nouvelle coupe de chez le coiffeur, mais plutôt le bouton que tu as essayé de camouflé sous des tonnes de fond de teint. 
Elle prend les photos et me dis : "ben celle là je les montrerait à personne". Et je répond (sans arrière pensée) "A part aux gendarmes si ils vous demande votre carte d'identité". Elle se décompose, "ah ouais d'accord", elle se casse presque en courant sans fermer la porte .... Mais qu'est ce que j'ai dit ?? 


bon allez faut que j'aille "travailler" pour 7, non 6 heu... pfou ça vaut pas le coup de compter, les impots le font pour moi ... 

Je vous bize


----------



## Grug2 (3 Mai 2006)

Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment font les fourmis pour venir squatter ma cuisine (au 2eme etage) ça m'interresse&#8230;
(enfin moyen en fait mais bon) 
Bref, 
18h00 : activité : chasse à la fourmi
(qui veut voler les traces de confiture du gouter à mon eponge carrée (c'est pas Bob, y'a une face verte !)
:banzai:


----------



## mikoo (3 Mai 2006)

... j'hésite à travailler un peu du droit constitutionnel avant le dîner avec les potes ce soir.
Sinon j'ai passé l'après midi dans les magasins (je déteste ça d'habitude), résultat : une veste (trop chère mais on s'en fout).   :rateau:   :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## macmarco (3 Mai 2006)

MacG en noir, c'est pas mal et "Vos plus belles photos" en négatif c'est joli. 

Je vous invite à tenter l'expérience(ctrl+alt+pomme+!):


----------



## joubichou (3 Mai 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> MacG en noir, c'est pas mal et "Vos plus belles photos" en négatif c'est joli.
> 
> Je vous invite à tenter l'expérience(ctrl+alt+pomme+!):


Pas compris ton truc


----------



## macmarco (3 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Pas compris ton truc




Dans les Préférences système/Accès universel tu peux activer l'affichage blanc sur noir du Mac(raccourci clavier : ctrl+alt+pomme+!).
L'affichage de ton Mac passera en négatif.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment font les fourmis pour venir squatter ma cuisine (au 2eme etage) ça m'interresse
> (enfin moyen en fait mais bon)
> Bref,
> 18h00 : activité : chasse à la fourmi
> ...



Mets un ou deux pièges à fourmis, c'est radical, elles passent par les gaines de tuyauterie !


----------



## Grug2 (3 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mets un ou deux pièges à fourmis, c'est radical, elles passent par les gaines de tuyauterie !


ça me fait penser au fou rire* que je viens de me prendre en ecoutant le resumé du debat du jour à l'assemblée nationale à la radio. (france inter, 19h00)(quelque part vers la 8eme minute)
Le journaliste resumait les faits marquants de ce debat sur le projet de loi sur l'immigration marqué par l'abscence de Sarkosy et ponctué par des suspensions de séances :
Eric Raout deputé de la majorité a dit qu'il preferait acceuillir en france un *plombier polonais* à un *marabout* ou un *laveur de carreau*; la gauche a demandé le respect pour les *laveurs de carreaux.* " (la suite sur  le même ton de commentaire de match de tennis)
 
je ne sais ce qu'il en est des marabouts, mais je vais acheter des pieges à fourmi 



*oui, je sais c'est presque un "petit bonheur", mais ce fil a été fermé


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Mai 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais ce qu'il en est des marabouts, mais je vais acheter des pieges à fourmi


Mais pas D'ACCORD !!!  Les fourmis étaient là du temps des dinosaures et seront là encore après nos guerres nucléaires alors respect...


----------



## katelijn (3 Mai 2006)

Elisabeth Tessier n'est pas marabout, alors?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Le sujet le plus navrant du Bar... Celui où la médiocrité le dispute à la paresse et à la facilité...
> Laissons-leur ce sucre.



Comme j'arrive à chaque fois sur ton post quand je vais sur ce fil, je dois te répondre que ça marche je suis allé voir ce fameux sucre :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Moi je le suce toute la journée* dès la descente de lit : même pas de caries.
> :love:



 non c'est pas vrai !

Hé ho doucement je suis une jeune femme presque mariée  :rateau:


----------



## Grug2 (3 Mai 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dans les Préférences système/Accès universel tu peux activer l'affichage blanc sur noir du Mac(raccourci clavier : ctrl+alt+pomme+!).
> L'affichage de ton Mac passera en négatif.


 :love: le meilleur raccourci clavier depuis le pomme +Q (pour la pomme et pour le &#8230; bref).
Par contre ça me fait descendre la fenêtre de safari à chaque fois 8x pour atteindre le bas de l'ecran (parce que tu penses bien que j'ai pas fini de m'amuser avec !)  

heu t'en as pas un pour la faire remonter ?


----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...laveurs de carreaux berrichons dont les racines (sous la souche) sont françaises depuis plus de générations que celles (les racines) de notre cher ministre de l'intérieur...


sans oublier les Antillais qui ont acquis dans la douleur et le sang des patronymes tel que "Morvan", "Duval", etc..... :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Moi je le suce toute la journée* dès la descente de lit : même pas de caries.
> :love:



Tu sais que quand on tombe là-dessus de façon abrupte, sans rien autour, ça fait très peur ????    :rateau:


----------



## dool (3 Mai 2006)

Là j'en ai plein le ventre, je crois que j'ai abusé sur le péché gourmandise...je peux vomir ?
J'en ai plein les yeux aussi...je viens d'essayer de lire le "chiffon jaune" de monsieur le poisson, comme ça, de plein fouet....c'est horrible ! GRUG, NE RECOMMENCE PLUS JAMAIS CA !
Pour les oreilles, ce sont les dialogues "des experts" ! C'est marrant d'ailleurs, ça ne m'inspire aucune "écume" !!:rateau: 
J'en ai plein le c*l aussi mais là, je vous laisse libre auteur des raisons......  


Bon aller, le reflux et les odeurs marines, moi, ça me noie la glotte ! (poésie chérie quand tu nous tiens :love: )


Edit : ça m'a fait la meme impression pierrou !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mai 2006)

Sans oublier les nases qui postent ici


----------



## twk (3 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> les nases



Et fier de l'être


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Et fier de l'être


Complètement... alors là...  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (3 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est vraiment *LE truc* qui a été inventé _spécialement_ pour toi de manière spécifique à ton intention exprès !




Parce que tu en doutais ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sans oublier les nases qui postent ici



Et j'ai découvert aujourd'hui qu'il y avait même un top cinquante des nases pour chaque discussion et tu n'as pas encore gagné  

Allez encore un effort


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2006)

Gagné odrééééééééééé !!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Mai 2006)

là maintenant.. je vais mieux qu'hier ... je retrouve doucement mes esprits ...
en naviguant sur ce fil où je decouvre que notre roberto fait dans le sous entendu du matin .. 
que d'écumes au flood étrange a -t-il créées..: une moustache qui fait des concours de naseries avec une autruche "presque" mariée.. (elle devrait etre prudente et dire "mariée " tout court .. le "presque" ferait penser qu'il ya encore une ouverture:rose: ..) et même un gardien vert .. officiant à décerner le grand prix de cette compétition ... dans laquelle même darth vador demande à etre reconnu maître... 

tout cela est bien distrayant et peu important .. un peu de bulles de légèreté...merci pour l'écume de ce moment


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Ou du moins que la prudence allait t'inciter à ne plus lire les navrances de ce sujet et ressentir ainsi l'amère morsure de la désillusion ?
> 
> Insipides sans doute : ce sujet, ton masochisme, ton mépris, nos commentaires croisés.
> _Ce doit être le quotidien, de manière globale, qui ne vaut pas le détour._
> ...



 quand je passe ici .. c'est comme entendre des échos de la vie au loin... c'est être au bord de la vie .. voir ce qui se passe .. de l'ordinaire en apparence .. bien sur ..mais des gouts, des sensibilités, des activités , des humeurs, des couleurs ... 
des moments ... 
l'inventaire à la prévert .
ou peut etre le simple mystere de la nécessité éphèmère de partager , de dire , d'échanger les petits riens ... et c'est très bien


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> (elle devrait etre prudente et dire "mariée " tout court .. le "presque" ferait penser qu'il ya encore une ouverture:rose: ..)



Désolé, mais mon "chéri" a déjà eut l'honneur de ne pas me demander ma main ...


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ou peut etre le simple mystere de la nécessité éphèmère de partager , de dire , d'échanger les petits riens ... et c'est très bien



pour ça, en ce qui concerne les petits riens et le grand néant mystique autour, nous sommes gâtés dans ce sujet !!   :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Mai 2006)

:





			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pour ça, en ce qui concerne les petits riens et le grand néant mystique autour, nous sommes gâtés dans ce sujet !!   :rateau:





question de regard sur ces mots ...    (le "néant mystique" est un mot , la vie "une suite de moments")



edit : le rien tartiné de vide; au moins , ça ne fait pas grossir ..:rateau:


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2006)

ah bah mince, v'la t'y pas que l'gaillard veut m'apprendre la philosphie Niou-Edje...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

Allez Rémi, viens te boire une bière va. Ça ira peut-être mieux après. Et sinon, ç'aura au moins été mieux quelques minutes...


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Allez Rémi, viens te boire une bière va. Ça ira peut-être mieux après. Et sinon, ç'aura au moins été mieux quelques minutes...




oh mais tu sais bien et tu me connais bien : moi, ça va ! 

mais c'est juste que ça m'attriste tout ça ! 

pas besoin de la bière pour que je vienne te voir, ça se fera au mois de juin et pour la bière, j'ai toujours une bonne ambrée de la Brasserie De Duyck dans le frigo à ta soif !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, mais mon "chéri" a déjà eut l'honneur de ne pas me demander ma main ...


Bah si c'est pour le faire à la main il peut aussi bien le faire tout seul.










P'tain que c'est bon de poster dans ce fil! Tout d'un coup on se sent plus.. enfin moins... ou alors pareil mais différent.. voyez?...


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2006)

jp : ya encore des bières chez Chaton, tu viens ?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> jp : ya encore des bières chez Chaton, tu viens ?


Ah pas ce soir je garde mes brebis et elles ont bien besoin de soins.. Mais a l'occaz'...


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2006)

ah, tu as bien raison. 

bon courage pour la nuit !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2006)

Gna gna gna!


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2006)

... du boulot qui va me tomber dessus cet après-midi _(planches bédés d'un copain à scanner et à mettre en couleur)_....  
...en attendant donc, je reprends ma lecture maintes fois interrompue..... :love: 



   <----- clic


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2006)

en passant, ta signature est trop grande : tu me dois une bière ! 

(enfin un repas avec aussi ! )


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> en passant, ta signature est trop grande : tu me dois une bière !
> 
> (enfin un repas avec aussi ! )



Chipotes pas, demande lui six mois de pension complète, ça paiera ton prochain Mac !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah bah mince, v'la t'y pas que l'gaillard veut m'apprendre la philosphie Niou-Edje...



Ils osent tout, te dis-je!  C'est justement à ça qu'on les identifie ...


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mai 2006)

PPfffff tout seul à la maison, beaut temps, un verre de jus de fruit ben frais à portée de main... 

*Mais quelle flemme ! * 

J'aurais du bosser de l'histoire.... 
_Que dalle ! _ 

J'aurais du finir un bouquin sur la Shoah 
_Makache !!!! _ 

J'aurais du faire ma dissert de français... 
_Et mon cul, c'est du poulet ?? _

Donc je glandes, j'ai fait de la zique avec Garageband un peu, et c'es tout 

Comme roberto:

Je ne suis qu'amour et Tropicana ® 

:love:


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

J'ai finit mon exposé d'histoire contemporaine :love:

Tournée générale !


----------



## joubichou (4 Mai 2006)

Pèrniflard en vue


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love: ---------  ------------ :love: :love: :love:
> Voilà la seule réponse possible aux pisse-froids qui ne comprennent rien à notre cause... !
> Dans mes bras Pierrou !​



La ménant, ça a l'air chaud, à Nantes ! :affraid:

:bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer de me détendre, de réfléchir posément, et en dernier recours demander à ma femme si elle s'en souvient.
> Je vais m' faire légèrement engueuler dans ce dernier cas...
> 
> :rateau:



   Qui se plaint de la parité ?    


Pour ma part, j'ai rattrapé l'heure que j'ai fait en plus hier !!!!!!!

C'est génial

 :rateau:  

j'arrive pas à être aussi en forme mais je me sens pas mal en fait, 
c'est ce soleil  :love:


----------



## maiwen (4 Mai 2006)

Roberto j'ai pas suivi ton conseil, j'ai pas écrit ... mais j'ai un peu crée quand même  bah ça fait du bien  surtout quand c'est apprécié 

mais c'est quand même bête de déprimer par un temps pareil, demain je sors, ce weekend je prends l'air de la campagne


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Roberto j'ai pas suivi ton conseil, j'ai pas écrit ... mais j'ai un peu crée quand même  bah ça fait du bien  surtout quand c'est apprécié
> 
> mais c'est quand même bête de déprimer par un temps pareil, demain je sors, ce weekend je prends l'air de la campagne



Moui...

Quoi d'autre ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, café et dossiers vraiment biens à lire et corriger... Wah, de sacrés progrès depuis le début de l'année, c'est un vrai plaisir de le constater (la fameuse _"heure des bilans"_ approche !  ), mon fiston joue au Playmobil©, il y a du soleil partout, et on écoute du p... de bon jazz latino à fond les tableaux de bord !
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> _Si vous allez aussi bien que moi, même la moitié, allez, ça doit aller *super-bien*, et c'est exactement cela que je vous souhaite.
> ...



adresse aux contempteurs de ce fil .. :
lire ce genre de petits riens ... me distrait .. le principe du "là maintenant "ouvre une fenetre sur d'autres petits modes de vie .. le tout est que ce soit toujours selon le principe du là maintenant et rien de plus , ni rien de moins.



là maintenant , je regarde ruquier , je me dis qu'il ya une part de poèsie simple dans ce fil .. et que cela ne dérange personne ... 
merci d'etre là  :love: 
l'orage reprend dans ma tete .. les éclairs frappent encore mes tempes


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mai 2006)

Meuh oui, meuh oui... 

Que votre arrière train se couvre de pelures bande de moudus !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> adresse aux contempteurs de ce fil .. :
> lire ce genre de petits riens ... me distrait .. le principe du "là maintenant "ouvre une fenetre sur d'autres petits modes de vie .. le tout est que ce soit toujours selon le principe du là maintenant et rien de plus , ni rien de moins.
> 
> 
> ...


Grosso-modo t'as plus besoin d'une aide et d'un soutien psychologiques que du Bar MacG...


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Mai 2006)

j'apprécie tes participations à mac g doc evil, mais là tu es un mauvais doc .. j'ai surtout besoin d'aspirine!! 
et puis je vois pas en quoi ce fil te dérange plus qu'un autre finalement


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mai 2006)

Parce qu'il sent le guano.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'apprécie tes participations à mac g doc evil, mais là tu es un mauvais doc .. j'ai surtout besoin d'aspirine!!
> et puis je vois pas en quoi ce fil te dérange plus qu'un autre finalement


Parce que, mon petit Joël, il n'est justement qu'un fil de plus. Un rien supplémentaire qui s'ajoute à des tas d'autres riens. Et surtout un exemple pour une nouvelle génération de petits crétins qui s'imaginent qu'il suffit de déclarer "J'ai bien mangé ce soir" ou "Ce week-end on va à la plage avec Bobonne" pour être intéressant.
Tu vois, si je dois me faire bannir pour quelque chose, j'espère que ce sera pour avoir défendu violemment, passionnément, une autre idée du Bar, que pour avoir gonflé tout le monde avec des posts écrits avec les pieds.


----------



## Hippocampe (4 Mai 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il sent le guano.



ce qui est contradictoire, c'est que généralement quand ça pue la m*rde, on met pas les pieds dedans, limite on passe même pas à côté... on se casse fissa. 

tu as envie de faire caca ?? ton étron sera le bienvenu parmi nous.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est contradictoire, c'est que généralement quand ça pue la m*rde, on reste met pas les pieds dedans, limite on passe même pas à côté... on se casse fissa.
> 
> tu as envie de faire caca ?? ton étron sera le bienvenu parmi nous.


TU passes à côté. Ton sens de l'hygiène ne regarde que toi.
Perso, quand ça pue, je lave.


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce que, mon petit Joël, il n'est justement qu'un fil de plus. Un rien supplémentaire qui s'ajoute à des tas d'autres riens. Et surtout un exemple pour une nouvelle génération de petits crétins qui s'imaginent qu'il suffit de déclarer "J'ai bien mangé ce soir" ou "Ce week-end on va à la plage avec Bobonne" pour être intéressant.
> Tu vois, si je dois me faire bannir pour quelque chose, j'espère que ce sera pour avoir défendu violemment, passionnément, une autre idée du Bar, que pour avoir gonflé tout le monde avec des posts écrits avec les pieds.


Don Quichotte.......


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Don Quichotte.......


Ne pas me satisfaire est ma fierté.


----------



## Hippocampe (4 Mai 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> TU passes à côté. Ton sens de l'hygiène ne regarde que toi.
> Perso, quand ça pue, je lave.


je respecte ton sens de l'hygiène... c'est effectivement aussi une manière de faire.  

on peut se mettre tous en mode temps mort quelques instants et que tu acceptes de nous expliquer, si tu le veux bien, en quoi ce fil te dérange... parce que je ne comprends pas.
... alors oui c'est peut-être d'une banalité affligeante à tes yeux qu'on vienne exposer des instantanés de nos vies ordinaires... c'est pas possible qu'on te dérange autant quand même !!! avec tous les fils qu'il y a dans le Bar, y'a largement de quoi passer à côté.


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Mai 2006)

je fais une petit dissertation sur l'edit de Nantes :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas me satisfaire est ma fierté.


_Franciscain_ de la première heure ?!......


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce que, mon petit Joël, il n'est justement qu'un fil de plus. Un rien supplémentaire qui s'ajoute à des tas d'autres riens. Et surtout un exemple pour une nouvelle génération de petits crétins qui s'imaginent qu'il suffit de déclarer "J'ai bien mangé ce soir" ou "Ce week-end on va à la plage avec Bobonne" pour être intéressant.
> Tu vois, si je dois me faire bannir pour quelque chose, j'espère que ce sera pour avoir défendu violemment, passionnément, une autre idée du Bar, que pour avoir gonflé tout le monde avec des posts écrits avec les pieds.



Si ce fil n'a aucun "intérêt" pour toi - ce que je ne pense pas puisque tu es là (sic!) - pourquoi venir traîner tes paluches sur le coin de soleil que nous nous confectionnons.
Le Bar est assez grand pour que tu puisses y commencer les discussions qui te semblent dignes d'intérêt ! Si tu l'as déjà fait et que personne n'y a répondu, nous n'en sommes pas responsable ... 

Laisses moi quand même te dire que ce genre de jugement m'enmerde ! Et ça m'enmerde de devoir te le dire car tu me semble quand même avoir de la jugeotte.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> je respecte ton sens de l'hygiène... c'est effectivement aussi une manière de faire.
> 
> on peut se mettre tous en mode temps mort quelques instants et que tu acceptes de nous expliquer, si tu le veux bien, en quoi ce fil te dérange... parce que je ne comprends pas.
> ... alors oui c'est peut-être d'une banalité affligeante à tes yeux qu'on vienne exposer des instantanés de nos vies ordinaires... c'est pas possible qu'on te dérange autant quand même !!! avec tous les fils qu'il y a dans le Bar, y'a largement de quoi passer à côté.


Ce qui me dérange, il me semble l'avoir plus ou moins expliqué dans mon précédent message.
Mais ce qui me dérange vraiment, ce qui me dérange par dessus tout, c'est que tu ne voies pas, toi comme d'autres, ce que ce sujet a de dérangeant.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _Franciscain_ de la première heure ?!......


Janséniste.


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Janséniste.


à quoi cela te sert t-il de te battre, alors ?!.......


----------



## Grug2 (4 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> P... de b..., j'ai donné un prix pour des illustrations, la semaine dernière, par téléphone, et là j'ai eu l'agence, c'est ok, je me mets sur les roughes, et...
> Oh le nul.
> _Et je suis incapable de me rappeler combien j'avais proposé._
> :sick:
> ...


un classique.  

la solution est simple :
Demande le bon de commande


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2006)

aujourd'hui j'ai envoyer 2 photos a des mag photos pour tenter ma chance :love:


----------



## Melounette (4 Mai 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui j'ai envoyer 2 photos a des mag photos pour tenter ma chance :love:


En v'là une idée qu'elle est bonne.\o/Et bin j'te dis merde alors.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Le Bar est assez grand pour que tu puisses y commencer les discussions qui te semblent dignes d'intérêt ! Si tu l'as déjà fait et que personne n'y a répondu, nous n'en sommes pas responsable...


J'ai peine à croire que tu me connaisses si bien, mais force est de le constater, tu m'as percé à jour : c'est le dépit qui m'anime.


			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> ...car tu me semble quand même avoir de la jugeotte.


Pas assez, hélas. Jamais assez.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui j'ai envoyer 2 photos a des mag photos pour tenter ma chance :love:



Mais que te souhaites tu donc ? Quels magazines ?


----------

